# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين مصر >  كود القانون المدنى المصرى 1

## هيثم الفقى

حقوق الأمتياز/أحكام عامة
1132
(1) لايحتج بحق الامتياز على من حاز المنقول بحسن نية. (2) ويعتبر حائرا فى حكم هذه المادة مؤجر العقار بالنسبة الى المنقولات الموجودة فى العين المؤجرة وصاحب الفندق بالنسبة الى الأ متعة التى يودعها النزلاء فى فندقه. (3) واذ خشى الدائن لأسباب معقوله, تبديد المنقول المثقل بحق امتياز لمصلحتة جاز له أن يطلب وضعه تحت الحراسة.

حقوق الأمتياز/أحكام عامة
1133
(1) تسرى على حقوق الامتياز الواقعة على عقار أحكام الرهن الرسمى بالقدر الذى لاتتعارض فيه مع طبيعة هذه الحقوق وتسرى بنوع خاص أحكام التطهير والقيد وما يترتب على القيد من أثار وما يتصل به من تجديد ومحو. (2) ومع ذلك فان حقوق الامتياز العامه ولو كان محلها عقارا لايجب فيها الشهر ولايثبت فيهاحق التتبع ولا حاجه للشهر أيضا فى حقوق الامتياز العقارية الضامنة لمبالغ مستحقة للخزانةة العامة وهذه الحقوق الممتازة جميعا تكون أسبق فى المرتبه على أى حق امتياز عقارى أخر أو أى حق رهن رسمى مهما كان تاريخ قيده أما فيما بينها فلا متياز الضامن للمبالغ المستحقة للحزانة يتقدم على حقوق الامتياز العامة.

حقوق الأمتياز/أحكام عامة
1134
(1) تسرى على حقوق الأمتياز الواقعة على عقار أحكام الرهن الرسمى بالقدر الذى لاتتعارضفيه مع طبيعة هذه الحقوق وتسرى بنوع خاص احكام التطهير والقيد وما يترتب على القيد من اثار وما يتصل به من تجديد ومحو . (2) ومع ذلك فإن حقوق الأمتياز العامةولو كام محلها عقار لايجب فيها الشهر ولا يثبت فيها حق التتبع ولا حاجة للشهر ايضا فى حقوق الأمتياز العقارية الضامنة لمبالغ مستحقة للخزانة العامة وهذه الحقوق الممتازة جميعا تكون اسبق فى المرتبة على اآ حق امتياز عقارى اخر او أى حق رهن رسمى مهما كان تاريخ قيده اما فيما بينهما فلا متياز الضامن للمبالغ المستحقة للخزانة العامة يتقدم على حقوق الأمتياز العامة .

حقوق الأمتياز/أحكام عامة
1135
يسرى على الامتياز مايسرى على الرهن الرسمى من أحكام متعلقة بهلاك الشىء أو تلفه.

حقوق الأمتياز/أحكام عامة
1136
ينتقضى حق الامتياز بنفس الطرق التى ينقضى بها حق الرهن الرسمى وحق رهن الحيازة ووفقا لأحكام انقضاء هذين الحقين مالم يوجد نص خاص يقضى بغير ذلك
الفصل الثانى
انواع الحقوق الممتازه
1137
الحقوق المبينة فى المواد الآتية تكون ممتازة الى جانب حقوق الامتياز المقررة بنصوص خاصة.

1- حقوق الأمتياز العامة وحقوق الأمتاز البخاصة الواقعة على منقول
1138
وحقوق الامتياز الخاصة الواقعة على منقول. (1) المصرفات القضائية التى أنفقت لمصلحة جميع الدائنين فى حفظ أموال المدين وبيعها لها امتياز على ثمن هذه الأموال. (2) وتستوفى هذه المصرفات قبل أى حق أخر ولو كان ممتازا أو مضمونا برهن رسمى بما فى ذلك حقوق الدائنين الذين أنفقت المصروفات فى مصلحتهم وتتقدم المصرو فات التى أنفقت فى بيع الآموال على تلك التى أنفقت فى اجراءات التوايع.

1- حقوق الأمتياز العامة وحقوق الأمتاز البخاصة الواقعة على منقول
1139
(1) المبالغ المستحقة للخزانة العامة من ضرائب ورسوم وحقوق أخرى من أى نوع كان يكون لها امتياز بالشروط المقررة فى القوانين والآوامر الصادرة فى هذا الشأن. (2) وتستوفى هذه المبالغ من الثمن الآموال المثقلة بهذا الامتياز فى أية يد كانت قبل أى حق أخر ولو كان ممتازا أو مضمونا برهن رسمى عدا المصروفات القضائية.

1- حقوق الأمتياز العامة وحقوق الأمتاز البخاصة الواقعة على منقول
1140
(1) المبالغ التى صرفت فى حفظ المنقول وفيما يلزم من ترميم يكون لها امتياز عليه كله (2) وتستوفى هذذه المبالغ من ثمن هذا المنقول المثقل بحق الامتياز بعد المصروفات القضائية والمبالغ المستحقة للخزانة العامة مباشششششرة أما فيما بينها فيقدم بعضها على بعض بحسب الترتيب العكسى لتورايخ صرفها.

1- حقوق الأمتياز العامة وحقوق الأمتاز البخاصة الواقعة على منقول
1141
(1) يكون للحقوق الآتية امتياز على جميع أموال المدين من منقول وعقار : (أ) المبالغ المستحقة للخدم والكتبة والعمال وكل أجير أخر من أجرهم ورواتبهم من أى نوع كان عن الستة الأشهر الأخيرة. (ب) المبالغ المستحقة عما تم توريده للمدين ولمن يعوله من مأكل وملبس فى الستة الأشهر الأخيرة. (ج) النفقة المستحقة فى ذمة المدين لأقاربه عن ستة الأشهر الأخيرة. (2)وتستوفى هذه المبالغ مباشرة بعد المصرفات القضائية والمبالغ المستحقة للخزانة العامة ومصروفات الحفظ والترميم أما فيما بينها فتستوفى بنسبة كل منها .

1- حقوق الأمتياز العامة وحقوق الأمتاز البخاصة الواقعة على منقول
1142
(1) المبالغ المنصرفة فى البذور والسماد وغيره من مواد التخصيب والمواد المقاومة للحشرات والمبالغ المنصرفة فى أعمال الزراعة والحصاد يكون لها امتياز على المحصول الذى صرفت فى انتاجه وتكون لها جميعها مرتبة واحدة. (2) وتستوفى هذه المبالغ من ثمن المحصول مباشرة بعد الحقوق المتقدمة الذكر. (3) وكذلك يكون للمبالغ المستحقة فى مقابل ألات الزاعة حق امتياز فى نفس المرتبة على هذه الآلات.

1- حقوق الأمتياز العامة وحقوق الأمتاز البخاصة الواقعة على منقول
1143
(1) أجر المبانى والأرضى الزراعية لسنتين أو لمدة الايجار أن قلت عن ذلك وكل حق أخر للمؤجر بمقتضى عقد الايجار يكون لها جميعا امتيازعلى ماتكون موجودا بالعين المؤجرة ومملوكا للمستأجر من منقول للحجزومن محصول زراعى.(2) ويثبت الامتياز ولو كانت المنقولات مملوكة لزوجة المستأجر أو كانت مملوكة للغير ولم يثبت أن المؤجر كان يعلم وقت وضعهافى العين المؤجرة بوجرد حق للغير عليها وذلك اخلال بالأحكام المتعلقة بالمنقولات المسروقة أو الضائعة. (3) ويقع الامتياز أيضا على المنقولات والمحصولات المملوكة للمستأجر من الباطن اذا كان المؤجر قد اشترط ذلك فلا يثبت الامتياز الا للمبالغلا التى تكون مستحقة للمستأجر الأصلى فى ذمة المستأجر من الباطن فى الوقت الذى ينذره فى المؤجر. (4) وتستوفى هذه المبالغ الممتازة من ثمن الأموال المثقلة بالامتياز بعد الحقوق المتقدمة الذكر الاماكان من هذه الحقوق غير نافذ فى حق المؤجر باعتياره حائزاحسن النية . (5) واذا نقلت الأموال المثقلة بالامتياز من العين المؤجرة على الرغم من معارضة المؤجر أو على غير علم منه ولم يبق فى العين أموال كافية لضمان الحقوق الممتازة بقى الامتياز قائما على الأموالل التى نقلت دون أن يضر ذلك بالحق الذى كسبه الغير حسن النية على هذه الأموال ويبقى الامتياز قائما ولو أضر بحق الغير لمدة ثلاث سنوات من يوم نقلها اذا أوقع المؤجر عليها حجزا استحقاقيا فى الميعاد القانونى ومع ذلك اذا بيعت هذه الآموال الى مشتر حسن النيه فى سوق عام أو فى مزاد علنى أو ممن يتجر فى مثلها وجب على المؤجر أن يرد الثمن الى هذا المششترى

1- حقوق الأمتياز العامة وحقوق الأمتاز البخاصة الواقعة على منقول
1144
(1) المبالغ المستحقة لصاحب الفندق فى ذمه النزيل عن أجر الاقامة والمؤونة وماصرف لحسابة يكون لها امتياز على الأمتعة التى أحضرها النزيل فى الفندق أو ملحقاته. (2)) ويقع الامتياز على الأمتعة ولو كانت غير مملوكة للنزيل اذا لم يثبت أن صاحب الفندق كان يعلم وقت ادخالها عنده بحق الغير عليها بشرط ألاتكون تلك الآمتعة مسروقة أو ضائعة ولصاحب الفندق أن يعارض فى نقل الأمتعة من فندق ما دام لم يستوف حقه كاملا فاذا نقلت الآمتعة رغم معارضته أو دنه علمه فان حق الامتياز يبقى قائما عليها دون اخلال بالحقوق التى كسبها الغير بحسن نية . (3) ولامتياز صاحب الفندق نفس المرتبة التى لامتيازالمؤجر فاذا تزاحم الحقان قدم الأسبق فى التاريخ ما لم يكن غير نافذ بالنسبة الى الآخر.

1- حقوق الأمتياز العامة وحقوق الأمتاز البخاصة الواقعة على منقول
1145
(1) ما يستحق لبائع المنقول من الثمن وملحقاته يكون له امتياز على الشىء المبيع ويبقى الامتياز قائما مادام المبيع محتفظا بذاتيته وهذا دون اخلال بالحقوق التى كسبها الغير بحسن نيه مع مراعاة الأحكام الخاصة بالمواد التجارية. (2) ويكون هذا الامتياز تاليا فى المرتبة لما تقدم ذكره من حقوق الامتياز الواقعة على منقول الاأنه يسرى فى حق الؤجر وصاحب الفندق اذا ثبت أنهما كانا يعلمانبه وقت وضع المبيع فى العين المؤجرة أو الفندق.

1- حقوق الأمتياز العامة وحقوق الأمتاز البخاصة الواقعة على منقول
1146
(1) للشركاء الذين اقتسموا منقولا حق امتياز عليه تأمتنا لحق كل منهم فى الرجوع على الآخرين بسبب القسمة وفى استيفاء ماتقرر فيها من معدل. (2) وتكون لامتياز المتقاسم نفس المرتبة التى لامتياز البائئع فاذا تزاحم الحقان قدم الأسبق فى التاريخ.

2-حقوق الأمتاز الخاصة الواقعة على عقار
1147
(1) ما يستحق لبلئع العقار من الثمن وملحقاته يكون له امتياز على العقار المبيع. (2) ويجب أن يقيد الامتياز ولو كان المبيع مسجلا وتكون مرتبته من وقت لقيد.

2-حقوق الأمتاز الخاصة الواقعة على عقار
1148
(1) المبالغ المستحقة للمقاولين والمهندسين المعماريين الذين عهد اليهم فى تشييد أبنية أو منشأت أخرى أو اعادة تشييدها أو فى ترميمها أو فى صيانتها يكون لها امتياز على هذه المنشأت ولكن بقدر ما يكون زائدا بسبب هذه الآعمال فى قيمة اعقار وقت بيعه. (2) ويجب أن يقيد هذا الامتياز وتكون مرتبتة من وقت القيد .

2-حقوق الأمتاز الخاصة الواقعة على عقار
1149
للشركاء الذين اقتسموا عقارا حق امتياز عليه تأمينا لما تخوله القسمة من حق فى رجوع كل منهم على الآخرين بمافى ذلك حق المطالبة بمعدل القسمة ويجب أن يقيد هذا الامتياز وتكون مرتبته من وقت القيد .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

2- رهن المنقول
1120
يجوز للداهن اذا عرضت فرصة لبيع الشىء المرهون وكان البيع صفقة رابحة وأن يطلب من القاضى الترخيص فى بيع هذا الشىء ولو كان ذلك قبل حلول أجل الدين, ويحدد القاضى عند الترخيص شروط البيع ويفصل فى أمر ايداع الثمن.

2- رهن المنقول
1121
(1) يجوز للدائن المرتهن اذا لم يستوفى حقه أن يطلب من القاضى الترخيص له فى بيع الشىء المرهون بالمزاد العلنى أو بسعره فى البورصة أو السوق. (2) ويجوز له أيضا من القاضى أن يأمر بتمليكه الشىء وفاء للدين على أن يحسب عليه بقيمته تقدير الخبراء.

2- رهن المنقول
1122
تسرى الأحكام المتقدمة بالقدر الذى لا تتعارض فيه مع أحكام القوانين التجارية والأ حكام الخاصة ببيوت التسليف المرخص لها فى الرهن وأحكام القوانين واللوائح المتعلقة بأحوال خاصة فى رهن المنقول.

3- رهن الدين
1123
(1) لايكون رهن الدين نافذا فى حق المدين الا باعلان هذا الرهن اليه أو بقبوله له وفقا للمادة 305 (2) ولا يكون نافذا فى حق الغير الا بحيازة المرتهن لسند الدين المرهون , وتحسب للدهن مرتبته من التاريخ الثابت للاعلان أو القبول .

3- رهن الدين
1124
السندات الاسمية والسندات الاذنية يتم رهنها بالطريقة الخاصة التى رسمها القانون لحوالة هذه السندات على أن يذكر أن الحوالة قد تمت على سبيل الرهن , ويتم الرهن دون حاجة الى اعلان.

3- رهن الدين
1125
اذا كان الدين غير قابل للحوالة أو للحجز فلا يجوز رهنه.

3- رهن الدين
1126
(1) للدائن المرتهن أن يستولى على الفوائد المستحقة عن الدين المرهون والتى تحل بعد الرهن, وكذلك له أن يستولى على كل الاستحقاقات الدورية التى لهذا الدين على أن يخصم مايستولى عليه من المصروفات ثم من الفوائد ثم من أصل الداين المضمون بالرهن. كل هذا مالم يتفق على غيره. (2) ويلتزم الدائن المرتهن بالمحافظة على الدين المرهون فاذاكان له أن يقتضى شيئا من هذا الداين دون تدخل من الراهن كان عليه أن يقتضيه فى الزمان والمكان المعينين للا ستيفاء وأن يبادل باخطأء الراهن بذلك.

3- رهن الدين
1127
يجوز للمدين فى الدين المرهون أن يتمسك قبل الدائن المرتهن بأوجه الدفع المتعلقةبصحة الحق المضمون بالرهن وكذلك بأوجه الدفع التى تكون له هو قبل دلئنه الأصلى كل ذلك بالقدر الذى يجوز فيه للمدين فى حالة الجوالة أن يتمسك بهذه الدفوع قبل المحال اليه.

3- رهن الدين
1128
(1) اذا حل الدين المرهون قبل حلول الدين المضمون بالهن, فلا يجوز للمدين أن يوفى الدين الا للمرتهن والراهن معا, ولكل من هذين أن يطلب الى المدين ايداع ما يؤديه وينتقل حق الرهن الى الى ماتم ايداعه. (2) وعلى المرتهن والراهن أن يتعاونا على استغلال ما أداه المدين, أون يكون ذلك على أنفع الوجوه للراهن دون أن يكون فيه ضرر للدائن الرتهن مع المبادرة الى انشاء رهن جديد لمصلحة هذا الدائن.

3- رهن الدين
1129
اذا أصبح كل من الدين المرهون والدين المضمون بالرهن مستحق الأداء جاز للدائن المرتهن اذا لك يستوف حقه أن يقبض من الدين المرهون ما يكون مستحقاله أو أن يطلب بيع هذا الدين أو تملكه وفقا للمادة 1121 الفقرة الثانية.
الباب الرابع /الفصل الأول
حقوق الأمتياز/أحكام عامة
1130
(1) الامتياز أولوية يقررها القانون لحق معين مراعاة منه لصفته. (2) ولا يكون للحق امتياز الا بمقتضى نص فى القانون.

حقوق الأمتياز/أحكام عامة
1131
(1) مرتبة الامتياز يحددها القانون فاذا لم ينص صراحة فى حق ممتازعلى مرتبة امتيازه كان هذا الحق متأخرا فى المرتبة عن كل امتياز ورد فى هذا الباب. (2) واذا كانت الحقوق الممتازة فى مرتبة واحدة فانها تستوفى بنسبة قيمة كل منها مالم يوجد نص يقضى بغير ذلك.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

التزامات الدائن المرتهن
1103
اذا تسلم الدائن المرتهن الشىء المرهون فعليه أن يبذل فى حفظه وصيانيه من العناية ما يبذله الشخص المعتاد. وهو مسئول عن هلأك الشىء أو تلفه مالم يثبت أن ذلك يرجع لسبب أجبنبى لايدله فيه.

التزامات الدائن المرتهن
1104
(1) ليس للدائن أن ينتفع بالشىء المرهون دون مقابل . (2) وعليه أن يستثمره استثمارا كاملأ مالم يتفق على غير ذلك. (3) ماحصل عليه الدائن من صافى الربع وما استفاده من استعمال الشىء يخصم من المبلغ المضمون بالرهن ولو لم يكن قد حل أجله , على أن يكون الخصم أو لا من قيمة ما أنفقة فى المحافظة على الشىء وفى الاصلأحات ثم من المصرفات والفوائد ثم من أصل الدين.

التزامات الدائن المرتهن
1105
(1) اذا كان الشىء المرهون ينتج ثمارا أو ايرادا واتفق الطرفان على أن يجعل ذلك كله أو بعضه فى مقابل الفوائد , كان هذا الاتفاق نافذا فى حدود أقضى ما يسمح به القانون من الفوائد الاتفاقية (2) فادا لم يتفق الطرفان على أن تجعل الثمار فى مقابل الفوئدة على أساس السعر القانونى دون أن تجاوز قيمة الثمار . فاذا لم يعينا ميعادا لحلول الدين المضمون , فلا يجوز للدائن أن يطالب باستيفاء حقه الا من طريق استنزاله من قيمة الثمار , دون اخلال بحق المدين فيالوفاء بالدين فى أى وقت أراد.

التزامات الدائن المرتهن
1106
(1) يتولى الدائن المرتهن ادارة الشىء المرهون وعليه أن يبذل فى ذلك من العناية مايبذله الرجل المعتاد , وليس له أن يغير من طريةة استغلال الشىء الملرهون الا برضاء الراهن ويجب عليه أن يبادر باخطارة الراهن عن كل أمر يقتضى تدخله. (2) فاذا أساء الدائن استعمال هذا الحقة أو أدار الشىء ادارة سيئة أو ارتكب فى ذلك اهما لا جسيما كان للراهن الحق فى أن يطلب وضع الشىء تحت الحراسة أو أن يسترده مقابل دفع ما عليه وفى الحالة الأخيرة اذا كان المبلغ بعد خصم قيمة الفائدة منه بسعرها القانون عن المدة ما بين يوم الوفاء ويوم حلول الدين.

التزامات الدائن المرتهن
1107
يرد الدائن الشىء المرهون الى الرهن بعد أن يستوفى كامل حقه وما يتصل بالحق من ملحقات ومصروفات وتعويضات .

التزامات الدائن المرتهن
1108
يسرى على رهن الحيازة أحكام المادة 1050 المتعلقة بمسئولية الراهن غير المدين وأحكام المادة 1052 المتعلقة بشرط التملك عند عدم الوفاء وشروط البيع دون اجراءات.

2- بالنسبة الى الغير
1109
(1) يجب لنفاذالرهن فى حق الغير أن يكون الشىء المرهون فى يد الدائن أو الأجنبى الذى ارتضاه التعاقدان . (2) ويجوز أن يكون الشىء المرهون ضمانا لعدة ديون.

2- بالنسبة الى الغير
1110
(1) يخول الراهن الدائن المرتهن الحق فى حبس الشىء المرهون عن الناس كافة, دون اخلال بما للغير من حقوق تم حفظها وفقا للقانون. (2) واذا خرج الشىء من يدالدائن او دون علمه كان له الحق فى استرداد حيازتهمن الغير وفقا لأحكام الحيازة .

2- بالنسبة الى الغير
1111
لايقتصر الرهن الحيازى على ضمان أصل الحق وأنمايضمن أيضا وفى نفس المرتبة مايأتى : (1) المصرفات الضرورية التى أنفقت للمحافظة على الشىء. (ب) التعويضات عن الأضرار الناشئة عن عيون الشىء (ج) مصروفات العقد الذى أنشا الدين ومصرفات عقد الرهن الحيازى وقيده عند الاقتضاء. (د) المصرفات التى اقتضاها تنفيذ الرهن الحيازى . (ح) جميع الفوائد المستحقة مع مراعاة ماجاء فى المادة 230 .
الفصل الثالث
انقضاء الرهن الحيازى
1112
ينقضى حق الرهن الحيازى بانقضاء الدين المضمون ويعود معه اذا زال السبب الذى انقضى به الدين دون اخلال بالحقوق التى يكون الغير حسن النية قد كسبها قانونا فى الفترة مابين انقضاء الحق وعودته.

انقضاء الرهن الحيازى
1113
ينقضى أيضا حق الرهن الحيازى بأخد الأسباب اللآتيه: (أ) اذا نزل الدائن المرتهن عن هذا الحق وكان ذا أهلية فى ابراء ذمة المدين من الدين ويحوز أن يستفاد التنازل ضمنا من تخلى الدائن باختياره عن الشىء المرهون أو من موافقته على التصرف فيه دون تحفظ ,على أنه اذا كان الرهن مثقلا بحق تقرر لمصلحة الغير . فان تنازل الدائن لاينفذ فى حق هذا الغير لااذا أقره (ب) اذا اجتمع حق الرهن الحيازى مع حق الملكية فى يد شخص واحد. (ج) اذا هلك الشىء أو انقضى الحق المرهون .
الفصل الرابع
بعض انواع الرهن الحيازى **1- الرهن العقارى
1114
يشترط لنفاذ الرهن العقارى فى حق الغير الى جانب انتقال الحيازى أن يقيد عقد الرهن وتشرى على هذا القيد الأحكام الخاصة بقيد الرهن الرسمى .

بعض انواع الرهن الحيازى **1- الرهن العقارى
1115
يجوز للدائن المرتهن لعقار أن يؤجر العقار الى الراهن دون أن يمنع ذلك من نفاذ الرهن فى حق الغير . فاذا اتفق على الايجار فى عقد الرهن وجب ذكر ذلك فى القيد ذاته. أما اذا اتفق عليه بعد الرهن وجب أن يؤشر به فى هامش القيد, الا هذا التأشير لايكون ضروريا اذا جدد الايجار تجديدا ضمنيا.

بعض انواع الرهن الحيازى **1- الرهن العقارى
1116
(1) على الدائن المرتهن لعقار أن يتعهد العقار بالصيانة وأن يقوم بالنفقات اللازمة لحفظه وأن يدفع ما يستحق سنويا على العقار من ضرائب وتكاليف على أن يستنزل من الثمار التى يحصلها قيمة ما أتفق أو يستوفى هذه القيمة من ثمن العقار فى المرتبه التى يخولها له القانون. (2) ويجوز للدائن أن يتحلل من هذه الالتزامات اذا هو تخلى عن حق الرهن.

2- رهن المنقول
1117
يشترط لنفاذ رهن المنقول فى حق الغير الى جانب انتقال الحيازة أن يدون العقد فى ورقة ثابتة التاربيخ يبين فيها المبلخ المضمون بالرهن والعين المرهون بيانا كافيا وهذا التاريخ الثابت يحد مرتبة الدائن المرتهن.

2- رهن المنقول
1118
(1) الأحكام المتعلقة بالآثار التى تترتب على حيازة المنقولات المادية والسندات التى لحاملها تسرى على رهن المنقول (2) وبوجه خاص يكون للمرتهن اذاكان الراهن لا يملك التصرف فى الشىء الرهون كما يجوز من جهة أخرى لكل حائر حسن النيه أن يتمسكح بالحق الذى كسبه على الشىء المرهون ولوكان ذلك لاحقا لتاريخ الرهن.

2- رهن المنقول
1119
(1) اذا كان الشىء المرهون مهددا بالهلاك أو التلف أو نقص القيمة بحيث يخشى أن يصبح غير كاف لضمان حق الدائن ولم يطلب الراهن رده اليه مقابل شىء أخر يقدم بدله , جاز للدائن أو للداهن أن يطلب من القاضى الترخيص له بيهع بالمزاد العلنى أو بسعره فى البورصه أو السوق. (2) ويفصل القلضى فى أمر ايداع الثمن عند الترخيص فى البيع وينتقللل حق الدائن فى هذه الحالة من الشىء الى ثمنه.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

انقضاء الرهن
1082
ينقضى حق الرهن الرسمى بانقضا اللدين المضمون , ويعود معه اذا زال السبب الذى انقضى به الدين , دون اخلأل بالحقوق التى يكون الغير حسن النية قد كسبها فى الفتره مابين انقضاء الحق وعودته.

انقضاء الرهن
1083
اذا تمت اجراءات التطهير انقضى حق الرهن الرسمى نهائيا , ولو زالت لأى سبب ملكية الحائز الذى طهر العقار.

انقضاء الرهن
1084
اذا بيع العقار المرهون بيعا جبريا بالمزاد العلنى سواء كان ذلك فى مواجهة مالك العقار أو الحارس الذى سلم اليهة العقار عند التخلية , فان حقوق الرهن على هذا على هذا العقار تنقضى بايداع الثمن الذى رسا به المزاد, بدفعة الى الدائنين المقيدين الذين تسمح مرتبتهم باستيفاء حقوقهم من هذاالثمن.
الباب الثانى /الفصل الأول
حق الأختصاص/انشاء حق الاختصاص
1085
(1) يجوز لكل دائن بيده حكم واجب التنفيذ صادر فى موضوع الدعوى يلزم المدين بشىء معين أن يحصل , متى كان حسن النية على حق اختصاص بعقارات مدينة ضمانا أصل الدين والفوائد والمصروفات.(2) ولا يجوز للدائن بعد موت المدين أخذ الاختصاص على عقار فى التركة,

حق الأختصاص/انشاء حق الاختصاص
1086
لايجوز الحصول على حقى اختصاص بناء على حكم صادر من محكمة أجنبية, أو على قرار صادر من محكمين الااذاأصبح الحكم أوالقرار واجب التنفيذ.

حق الأختصاص/انشاء حق الاختصاص
1087
يجوز الحصول على حق اختصاص بناء على حكم يثبت صلحا أو أتفاقا تم بين الخصوم ولكن لايجوز الحصول على حق اختصاص بناء على حكم صادربصحة التوقيع.

حق الأختصاص/انشاء حق الاختصاص
1088
لايجوز أخذ حق الاختصاص الا على عقار أ,عقارات معينة مملوكة للمدين وقت قيد هذا الحق وجائز بيعها بالمزاد العلنى.

حق الأختصاص/انشاء حق الاختصاص
1089
على الدائن الذى يديد أخذ اختصاص على عقارات مدنية أن يقدم عريضة بذلك الى ريسء المحكمة الابتدائية التى تقع فى دائر تها العقارات التى يريد الاختصاص بها,(2) وهذ العريضة يجب أن تكون مصحوبة بصورة رسمية من الحكم أو بشهادة من قلم الكتاب مدون فيها منطوق الحكم , وأن تشميل على البيانات الآتية: (أ) اسم الدائن ولقبه وصناعته وموطنه الأصلى المختار الذى يعينه فى البلدة التى يقع فيها مقر المحكمة. (ب) اسم المدين ولقبه وصناعته وموطنه . (ج) تاريخ الحكم وبيان المحكمة التى أصدرته, (د) مقدار الدين ‎, فاذا كان الدين المذكور فى الحكم غير محدد المقدار, تولى رئيس المحكمة تقديره مؤقتا وعين المبلغ الذى يوخذ به حق الاختصاص.(ه) تعيين العقارات تعيينا دقيقا وبيان موقعها مع تقديم الاوراق الدالة على قيمتها .

حق الأختصاص/انشاء حق الاختصاص
1090
(1) يدون ريسء المحكمة فى ذيل العريضة أمره باختصاص. (2) وانما يجب علية عند الترخيص به أن يراعى مقدار الدين وقيمة العقارات المبينة بالعريضة بوجه التقريب وعند الاقتصاء يجعل الاخصاص مقصورا على بعض هذا لعقارات أو على واحد منها فقط أو على جزء من أحدها اذا رأى أن ذلك كاف لتأمين دفع أصل الدين والفوائد والمصروفات المستحقة للدائنين

حق الأختصاص/انشاء حق الاختصاص
1091
على قلم الكتاب اعلأن المدين بالأمر الصادر بالاختصاص فى نفس اليوم الذى يصدر فيه هذاالآمر , وعليه أيضا أن يؤشر بهذا الامر على صورة الحكم أو على الشهادة المرفقة بالطلب المدم لأخذالاختصاص . وأن يخطر قلم كتاب المحكمة الصادر منها الحكم للتأشير بذلك على كل صور أو شهادة أخرى يسلمها للدائن .

حق الأختصاص/انشاء حق الاختصاص
1092
(1) يجوز للمدين أن يتظلم من الأمر الصادر بالاختصاص أمام الآمر , كما يجوز له أن يرفع هذا التظلم الى المحكمة الابيدائية. (2) ويجب أن يؤشر على هامش القيد بكل أمر أو حكم قضى بالغاء الأمر الصادر بالاختصاص .

حق الأختصاص/انشاء حق الاختصاص
1093
اذا رفض رئيسىء المحكمة طلب الاختصاص المدم من الدائن .وسواء كان الرفض من بادىء الأمر أوبعد تظلم المدين ,جاز للدائن أن يتظلم من أمر الرفض الى المحكمة الابتدائية.
الفصل الثانى
اثار حق الأختصاص وانقاصه وانقضاؤه
1094
يجوز لكل ذى مصلحة أن يطلب انقاص الاختصاص الى الحد المناسب اذا كانت الأعيان التى رتب عليها هذا الحق تزيد قيمتها على ما يكفى لضمان الدين. (2) ويكون انقاص الاختصاص أما بقصره على جزء من العقار أو العقارات التى رتب عليها , أوبنقله الى عقار أخر تكون قيمتة كافية لضمان الدين . (3) والمصرفات اللأزمة لاجراء الانقاص ولو تم بموافقة الدائن تكون على من طلب الانقاص.

اثار حق الأختصاص وانقاصه وانقضاؤه
1095
يكون للدائن الذى حصل على حق الاختصاص نفس الحقوق التى للدائن الذى حصل على رهن رسمى , ويسرى على الاختصاص مايسرى على الرهن الرسمى من الأحكام وبخاصة ما يتعلق بالقيد وتجديده ومحوه وعدم تجزئة الحق وأثره وانقضائه وذلك كله مع عدم الاحلأل بما ورد من أحكام خاصة.
الباب الثالث /الفصل الأول
الحقوق المتفرعة عن حق الملكية /الرهن الحيازى/اركان الرهن الحيازى
1096
الرهن الحيازى عقد به يلتزم شخص . ضمان لدين عليه أو على غيره , أن يسلم الى الدائن أو الى أجنبى يعينه المتعاقدان , شيئا يترتب عليه للدائن حقا عينيا يخوله حبس الشىء لحين استيفاء الدين . وأن يتقدم الدائنيين العاديين والدائنين التالين له فى المرتبة فى اقتضاء حقه من ثمن هذا الشىء فى أى يد يكون .

الحقوق المتفرعة عن حق الملكية /الرهن الحيازى/اركان الرهن الحيازى
1097
لايكون محلأللرهن الحيازى الا مايمكن بيعه استقلألا بالمزاد العلنى من منقول وعقار .

الحقوق المتفرعة عن حق الملكية /الرهن الحيازى/اركان الرهن الحيازى
1098
تسرى على الرهن الحيازى أحكام المادة 1033 وأحكام المواد من 1040 الى 1042 المتعلقة بالرهن الرسمى.
الفصل الثانى
اثار رهن الحيازة /1-فيما بين المتعاقدين **التزامات الراهن
1099
(1)على الراهن تسليم الشىء المرهون الى الدائن أو الى الشخص الذى عينه المتعاقدان لتسلمه. (2) ويسرى على الالتزام بتسليم الشىء المرهون أحكام الالتزام بتسليم الشىء المبيع.

اثار رهن الحيازة /1-فيما بين المتعاقدين **التزامات الراهن
1100
اذا رجع المرهون الى حيازة الراهن انقضى الرهن , الااذا أثبت الدائن المرتهن أن الرجوع كان بسبب لايقصد به انقضاء الرهن , كل هذا دون اخلأل بحقوق الغير .

اثار رهن الحيازة /1-فيما بين المتعاقدين **التزامات الراهن
1101
يضمن الراهن سلأمة الرهن ونفاذه ,ولس له أن يأتى عملأ ينقصى من قيمة الشىء المرهون أو يحول دون استعمال الدائن لحقوقه المستمدة من العقد , وللدائن المدتهن فى حالة الا ستعجال أن يتخذعلى نفقة الراهن كل الوسائل التى تلزم للمحافظة على الشىء المرهون .

اثار رهن الحيازة /1-فيما بين المتعاقدين **التزامات الراهن
1102
(1) يضمن الراهن هلأك الشىء المرهون أو تلفه اذا كان الهلأك أو التلف راجعا لخطئه أو ناشئا عن قوة قاهرة. (2) وتسرى على الرهن الحيازى أحكام المادتين 1048 و1049 المتعلقة بهلأك الشىء المرهون رهنا رسميا أو تلفه . وبانتقال حق الدائن من الشىء المرهون الى ماحل من حقوق .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

اثار الرهن ***1- اثر الرهن فيما بين المتعاقدين /بالنسبة للراهن
1043
يجوز للراهن ان يتصرف فى العقار المرهون وأى تصرف يصدر منه لايؤثر فى حق الدائن المرتهن .

اثار الرهن ***1- اثر الرهن فيما بين المتعاقدين /بالنسبة للراهن
1044
للراهن الحق فى ادارة العقار المرهون وفى قبض ثماره الى وقت التحاقها بالعقار .

اثار الرهن ***1- اثر الرهن فيما بين المتعاقدين /بالنسبة للراهن
1045
-(1) الايحاز الصادر من الراهن لاينفذ فى حق الدائن المرتهن الا اذا كان ثابت التاريخ قبل تسجيل تنبيه نزع الملكية. أما اذا لم يكن الايجار ثابت التاريخ على هذا الوجة , اوكان قد عقد يعد تسجيل التنبيه ولم تعجل فيه الأجرة , فلأ يكون نافذا الااذا أمكن اعتبار داخلأ فى أعمال الادارةالحسنة. (2) واذا كان الايجار السايق على تسجيل التنبيه تزيد مدته على تسع سنوات , فلأ يكون نافذافى حق الدائن المرتهن الالمدة تسع سنوات مالم يكن قد سجل قبل قيد الرهن.

اثار الرهن ***1- اثر الرهن فيما بين المتعاقدين /بالنسبة للراهن
1046
(1) لايكون المخالصة بالأجرة مقدما لمدة لاتزيد على ثلأث سنوات ولاالحوالة بها كذلك نافذة فى حق الدائن المرتهن الا اذا كانت ثابتة التاريخ قبل تسيجل تنبيه نزع الملكية. (2) أما اذا كانت المخالصة أو الحوالة لمدة تزيد على ثلأث سنوات , فانها لايكون نافذة فى حق الدائن المرتهن مالم تكن مسجلة قبل قيد الرهن , والا خفضت المدة الى ثلأث سنوات مع مراعاة الحكم الوارد فى الفقرة السابقة.

اثار الرهن ***1- اثر الرهن فيما بين المتعاقدين /بالنسبة للراهن
1047
يلتزم الراهن بضمان سلأمة الرهن , وللدائن المرتهن أن يعترض على كل عمل أو يقصير يكون من شأنه انقاص ضمانه انقاصا كبيرا, وله فى حوله الا ستعجال أن ينخذما يلزم من الوسائل التحفظية وأن يرجع على الراهن بما ينفق فىذلك,

اثار الرهن ***1- اثر الرهن فيما بين المتعاقدين /بالنسبة للراهن
1048
(1) اذا تسبب الراهن بخطئه فى هلأك العقار المرهون أو تلفه , كان الدائن المرتهن مخيرابين أ، يقتضى تأمينا كافيا أو أن يستوفى حقه فوار. (2) فاذا كان الهلأل أو التلف قد نشأ عن سبب أجنبى ولم يقبل الدائن بلأ تأمين , كان المدين مخيرا بين أن يقدم تأمينا كافيا أو أن يوفى الداين فوراقبل حلول الأجل . وفى الحالة الأخيرة اذا لم يكن للدين فوائد فلأ يكون للدائن حق الا فى استيفاء مبلخ يعادل قيمة الدين منقوصا منها الفوائد بالسعر القانونى عن المدة مابين تاريخ الوفاء وتاريخ حلول الدين. (3) وفى جميع الأحوال اذا واقعت أعمال من شأنها أن تعرض العقار المرهون للهلأك أوالتلق أو تجعله غير كاف للضمان . وكان للدائن أن يطلب الى القاضى وقف هذه الأعمال واتخاذ الوسائل التى تمنع وقوع الضرر.

اثار الرهن ***1- اثر الرهن فيما بين المتعاقدين /بالنسبة للراهن
1049
اذا هلك العقار المرهون أو تلف لأى سبب كان , انتقال الرهن بمرتبته الى الحق الذى يترتب على ذلك كالتعويض أو مبلغ التأمين أو الثمن الذى يقرر مقابل نزع ملكيته للمنفعة العامة.

بالنسبة الى الدائن المرتهن
1050
اذا كان الراهن شخصا أخر غير المدين فلأ يجوز التنفيذ على ماله الامارهن من هذا المال , ويكون له حق الدفع بتجريد المدين ما لم يوجد اتفاق يقضى بغير ذلك.

بالنسبة الى الدائن المرتهن
1051
(1) للدائن بعد التنبيه على المدين بالوفاء أن ينفذ بحقه على العقار المرهون ويطلب بيعه فى المواعيد ووفقا للأ وضاع المقررة فى قانون المرافعات. (2) واذا كان الراهن شخصا أخر غير المدين , جاز له أن يتفادى أى اجراء موجه اليه اذا هو تخلى عن العقار المرهون وفقا للأوضاع وطبقا للأحكام التى يتب عها الحائز فى تخلية العقار.

2- اثر الرهن بالنسبة الى الدائن المرتهن
1052
(1) يقع با طلأ كل اتفاق يحعل للدائن الحق عند عدم استيفاء الدين وقت حلول أجله فى أن يتملك العقار المرهون فى نظير ثمن معلوم أيا كان ,أو فى أن يبيعه دون مراعاة للأجراءات التى فرضها القانون ولو كان هذا الاتفاق قد أبرم بعد الرهن. (2) ولكن يجوز بعد حلول الدين أو قسط منه الاتفاق على أن ينزل المدين لدائنه عن العقار المرهون وفاءلدينه.

2- اثر الرهن بالنسبة الى الغير
1053
(1) لايكون الرهن نافذا فى حق الغير الا اذا قيد العقد أو الحكم المثبت للرهن قبل أن يكسب هذا الغير حقا عينيا عل العقار وذلك دون اخلال بألأحكام المقررة فى الأفلاس . (2) لايصح التمسك قبل الغير بتحويل حق مضمون بقيد ولا التمسك بالحق الناشئ من حلول شخص محل الدائن فى هذا الحق بحكم القانون او بالأتفاق ولا بالتمسك كذلك بالتنازل عن مرتبة القيد لمصلحة دائن اخر الااذا حصل التأشير بذلك فى هامش القيد الأصلى

2- اثر الرهن بالنسبة الى الغير
1054
يتبع فى اجراءات القيد وتجديده ومحوه والغاء المحو والأثار المترتبة على ذلك كله الأحكام الواردة بقانون تنظيم الشهر العقارى .

2- اثر الرهن بالنسبة الى الغير
1055
مصروفات القيد وتجديده ومحوه على الراهن مالم يتفق على غير ذلك .

حق التقدم وحق التتبع
1056
يستوفى الدائنون الرتهنون حقوقهم قبل الدائنين العاديين من ثمن العقار المرهون او من المال الذى حل محل هذا العقار بحسب مرتبة كل منهم ولو كانوا قد أجروا القيد فى يوم واحد .

حق التقدم وحق التتبع
1057
تحسب مرتبة الرهن من وقت قيده ولو كان الدين المضمون بالرهن معلقا على شرط أو كان دينا مستقبلا أو احتماليا .

حق التقدم وحق التتبع
1058
(1) يترتب على قيد الرهن ادخال مصروفات العقد والقيد والتجديد ادخالا ضمنيا فى التوزيع وفى مرتبة الرهن نفسها . (2) واذا ذكر سعر الفائدة فى العقد فأنه يترتب علىقيد الرهن أن يدخل فى التوزيع مع اصل الدين وفى نفس مرتبة الرهن فوائد السنتين السابقتين على تسجيل تنبيه نزع الملكية والفوائد التى تستحق من هذا التاريخ الى يوم رسو المزاد, دون مساس بالقيود الخاصة التى تؤخذ ضمانا لفوائد أخرى قد استحقت والتى تحسب مرتبتها من وقت اجرائها واذا سجل أحد الدائنين تنبيه نزع الملكية انتفع سائر الدائنين بهذا التسجيل,

حق التقدم وحق التتبع
1059
- للدائن المرتهن أن ينزل عن مرتبة رهنه فى حدود الدين المضمون بهذاالرهن لمصلحة دائن أخر له رهن مقيد على نفس العقار , يجوز التمسك قبل هذا الدائن الآخر بجميع أوجه الدفع التى يجوز التمسك بها قبل الدائن الأول , عدا ما كان منها متعلقا با نقضاء حق هذا الدائن الأول اذا كان هذا الانقضاء لاحق للتنازل عن المرتبة.

حق التقدم وحق التتبع
1060
(1) ويجوز لدائن المرتهن عند حلول أجل الدين أن ينزع ملكية العقار المرهون فى يد الحائز لهذاالعقار , الا اذا اختار الحائز أن يقضى االدين أو يطهر العقار من الرهن أو يتخلى عنه . (2) ويعير حائرا للعقار المرهون كل من انتقلت اليه بأى سبب من الأسباب ملكية هذا العقار أو يكون مسئولا مسئولية شخصية عن الدين المضمون بالرهن.

حق التقدم وحق التتبع
1061
(1) يجوز للحائز عند حلول الدين المضمون بالرهن أن يقضيه هو وملحقاته بما فى ذلك ما صر ف فى الاجراءات من وقت انذاره, ويبقى حقه هذا قائما الى يوم رسو المزاد. ويكون له فى هذا الحالة أن يرجع بكل ما يوفيه على المدين, وعلى المالك السابق للعقار المرهون . كما يكون له أن يحل محل الدائن الذى استوفى الدين فيما له من حقوق الامان منها متعلقا بتأمينات قدمها شخص أخرغير المدين.

حق التقدم وحق التتبع
1062
- يجب على الحائر أن يحتفظ بقيد الرهن الذى حل فيه محل الدائن وأن يجدده عند الاقتضاء , وذلك الى أن تمحى القيود التى كانت موجودة على العقار وقت تسجيل سند هذا الحائر.

حق التقدم وحق التتبع
1063
(1) اذا كان فى ذمه الحائز بسبب امتلأ كه العقار المرهون مبلغ مستحق الأداء حالا يكفى لوفاء جميع الدائنين المقيدة حقوقهم على العقار, فلكل من هولاء الدائنين أن يجبره على الوفاء بحقه بشرط أن يكون سندملكيته قد سجل .(2) فاذا كان الدين الذى فى ذمه الحائز غير مستحق الأداء حالا, أو كان أقل من الديون المستحقة للدائنين , أو مغاير الها , جاز للدائنين اذا اتفقوا جميعا أن يطالبوا الحائز بدفع طبقا للشروط التى التزم الحائز فى أصل تعهده أن يدفع بمقتضاهاوفى الاجل المتفق على الدفع فيه0 (3) وفى كلتا الحالتين لا يجوز للحائز أن يتخلص من التزامه بالوفاء للدائنين بتخليه عن العقار , ولكن اذا هووفى لهم فان العقار يعتبر خالصا من كل رهن ويكون للحائز الحق فى طلب محو ما على العقار من القيود,

حق التقدم وحق التتبع
1064
(1) يجوز للحائز أدا سجل سند ملكيته أن يطهر العقار من كل رهن تم قيده قبل تسجيل هذا السند, (2) وللحائزأن يستعمل هذا الحق حتى قبل أن يوجهالدائنون المرتهنون التنبيه الى المدين أو الانذار الى هذا الحائر , ويبقى هذا الحق قائما الى يوم ايداع قائمة شروطالبيع.

حق التقدم وحق التتبع
1065
اذا أراد الحائز تطهير العقار وجب عليه أن يوجه الى الدائنين المقيدة حقوقهم فى مواطنهم المختارة المذكورة فى القيد اعلأنات تشتمل على البيانات الآتية: (أ) خأصة من سند ملكية الحائز تقتصر على بيان نوع التصرف وتاريخه وأسم المالك السابق للعقار مع تعيين هذا المالك تعيينا دقيقا ومحل العقار مع تعيينه وتحديده بالدقة , واذا كان التصرف بيعا يذكر أيضا الثمن وما عسى أن يوجد من تكا ليف تعيبرجزاء من هذاالثمن. (ب) تاريخ تسجيل ملكية الحائز ورقم هذا التسجيل. (ج) المبلغ الذى يقدره الحائز قيمة للعقار ولو كان التصرف بيعاويجب ألايقل هذا المبلغ عن السعر الذى يتخذ أساسا لتقدير الثمن فى حالة نزع الملكية , ولاأن يقل فى أى حال عن الباقى فى ذمة الحائز من ثمن العقار اذا كان التصرف بيعا.واذا كانت أجزاء العقار مثقلة برهون مختلفة وجب تقدير قيمة كل جزء على حدة (د) قائمة بالحقوق التى تم قيدها على العقار قبل تسجيل سند الحائز تشمتل على بيان تاريخ هذه الحقوق وأسماء الدائنين,

حق التقدم وحق التتبع
1066
- يجب على الحائز أن يذكر فى الاعلأن أنه مستعد أن يوفى الديون المقيده الى القدر الذى قوم به العقار ,ولس عليه أن يصحب العرض بالمبلغ واجب الدفع فى الحال أيا كان ميعاد استحقاق الديون المقيده.

حق التقدم وحق التتبع
1067
يجوز لكل دائن قيد حقه ولكل كفيل لحق مقيد أن يطلب لبيع العقار المطلوب تطهيره ويكون ذلك فى مدى ثلأثين يوما من أخر اعلأن رسمى يضاف الآصلى للدئن وموظنه المتختار على ألا تزيد المسافة على ثلأثين يوما أخرى(

حق التقدم وحق التتبع
1068
(2) ولايجوز للطالب أن يتنحى عن طلبه الا بموافقة جميع الدائنين المقيدين وجميع الكفلأء.

حق التقدم وحق التتبع
1069
(1) اذا طلب بيع العقار وجب اتباع الا جراءات المقررة فى البيوع الجبرية , ويتم البيع بناء على طلب أو حائز . وعلى من يباشر الاجراءات أن يذكر فى اعلأنات البيع المبلغ الذى قوم به العقار. (2) ويلتزم الرأسى عليه المزاد أن يرد الى الحائز الذى نزعت ملكيته المصروفات التى أنفقها فى سند ملكيته, وفى تسجيل هذا السند , وفيما قام به من الاعلأنات , وذلك الى جانب التزاماته بالثمن الذى رسا به المزاد وبالمصرفات التى اقتضتها اجراءات التطهير.

حق التقدم وحق التتبع
1070
اذا لم يطلب بيع العقار فى المعياد وبالاضاع المقرره استقرت ماكية العقار نهائيا للحائر خالصة من كل حق مقيد , اذا هو دفع المبلغ الذى قوم به العقار للدائنين الذين تسمح مرتبتهم باستيفاء حقوقهم منه , أو اذا هو أودع هذاالمبلغ خزانة المحكمة ,

حق التقدم وحق التتبع
1071
(1) تكون تخلية العقار المرهون بتقرير يقدمه الحائر الى قلم كتاب المحكمة الابتدائية المختصة , ويجب عليه أن يطلب التأشير بذلك فى هامش تسجيل التنبيه بنزع الملكية, وأن يعلن الدائن المباشر للأجراءات بهذه التخليه فى خمسة أيام من وقت التقريربها . (2) ويجوز لمن له مصلحة فى التعجيل أن يطلب الى قاضى الأمور المستعجلة تعين حارس تخذ فى مواجهته اجراءات نزع الملكية . ويعين الحائز حارسااذا طلب ذلك.

حق التقدم وحق التتبع
1072
اذا لم يختر الحائز أن يقضى الديون المقيدة أو يطهر العقار من الرهن أو يتحلى عن هذا العقار , فلأ يجوز للدائن المرتهن أن يتخذ فى مواجهتة اجراءات نزع الملكية وفقا لأحكام قانون المرافعات الا بعد انذاره بدفع الدين المستحق أو تخلية العقار ويكون الانذار بعد التنبيه على المدين بنزع الملكية أو مع هذا التنبيه فى وقت واحد.

حق التقدم وحق التتبع
1073
(1) يجوز للحائر الذى سجل سند ملكيته ولم يكن طرفا فى الدعوى التى حكم فيها على المدين بالدين , أن يتمسك بأوجة الدفع التى كان للمدين أن يتمسك بها اذا كان الحكم بالدين لاحقا لتسجيل سند الحائز.(2) ويجوز للحائز فى جميع الأحوال أيتمسك بالدفوع التى لايزال للمدين بعد الحكم بالدين حق التمسك بها.

حق التقدم وحق التتبع
1074
يحق للحائز أن يدخل فى المزاد على شرط الا يعرض فيه ثمنا أقل من الباقى فى ذمته من ثمن العقار الجارى بيعه,

حق التقدم وحق التتبع
1075
اذا نزعت ملكية العقار المرهون ولو كان ذلك بعد اتخاذا جراءات التطهير أو التخلية ورساالمزاد على الحائز نفسه , اعتير هذا مالكا للعقار بمقتضى سند ملكيته الأصلى , ويتطهر العقار من كل حق مقيدااذا دفع الحائر الثمن الذى رسابه المزاد أو أودعه خزانة المحكمة.

حق التقدم وحق التتبع
1076
اذا رسا المزاد فى الأحوال المتقدمة على شخص أخر غير الحائز, فان هذا الشخص الآخر يتلقى حقه عن الحائر بمقتضى حكم مرسى المزاد.

حق التقدم وحق التتبع
1077
اذا زاد الثمن الذى رسابه المزاد على ماهو مستحق للدائنين المقيدة حقوقهم , كانت الزيادة للحائز وكانت للدائنين المرتهنين من الحائز أن يستوفوا حقوقهم من هذا الزيادة.

حق التقدم وحق التتبع
1078
يعود للحائز ماكان له قبل انتقال ملكية العقار اليه من حقوق ارتفاق وحقوق ارتفاق وحقوق عينية أخرى.

حق التقدم وحق التتبع
1079
على الحائز ان يرد ثمار العقار من وقت انذاره بالدفع اوالتخلية فاذا تركت الاجراءات مدة ثلاث سنوات فلا يرد الثمار الا من وقت ان يوجه اليه انذار جديد .

حق التقدم وحق التتبع
1080
(1) يرجع الحائز ندعوى الضمان على المالك السابق فى الحدود التى يرجع بها الخلف على من تلقى منه الملكية معارضة او تبرعا . (2) ويرجع الحائز ايضا على المدين بما دفعه زيادة على ما هو مستحق فى ذمته بمقتضى سند ملكيته ايا كان السبب فى دفع هذه الزيادة ويحل محل الدائنين الذين وفاهم حقوقهم وبوجه خاص يحل محلهم فيما لهم من تأمينات قدمها المدين دون التأمينات التى قدمها شخص اخر غير المدين.

حق التقدم وحق التتبع
1081
الحائز مسؤل شخصيا قبل الدائن عما يصيب العقار من تلف بخطئه .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

حماية الحائز (((دعاوى الحياز’ الثلاث ))))
0958
(1) لحائز العقار اذا فقد حيازته أن يطلب خلال السنة التالية لفقدها ردها اليه فأذا كان فقد الحيازة خفية بدأ سريان السنة من وقت أن ينكشف ذلك . (2) ويجوز ايضا أن يسترد الحيازة من كان حائز بالنيابة عن غيره .

حماية الحائز (((دعاوى الحياز’ الثلاث ))))
0959
(1) اذا لم يكن من فقد الحيازة قد انقضت على حيازته سنة وقت فقدها فلا يجوز أن يسترد الحيازه الا من شخص لايستند الى حيازة احق بالتفضيل . والحيازة الأحق بالتفضيل هى الحيازة التى تقزم على سند قانونى فأذا لم يكن لدى أى من الحائزين سند أو تعادلت سنداتهم كانت الحيازة الأحق هى الأسبق فى التاريخ . (2) أما اذا كان فقد الحيازة بالقوة فللحائز فى جميع الأحوال أن يسترد خلال السنة التالية حيازته من المعتدى .

حماية الحائز (((دعاوى الحياز’ الثلاث ))))
0960
للحائز أن يرفع فى الميعاد القانونى دعوى استرداد الحيازة علة من انتقلت اليه حيازة الشئ المغتصب منه ولو كان هذا ألأخير حسن النية .

حماية الحائز (((دعاوى الحياز’ الثلاث ))))
0961
من حاز عقار واستمرحائزا له سنة كاملة ثم وقع له تعرض فى حيازته جاز أن يرفع خلال السنة التاليه دعوى بمنع هذا التعرض .

حماية الحائز (((دعاوى الحياز’ الثلاث ))))
0962
(1) من حاز عقارا واستمر حائزا له سنة كاملة وخشى لأسباب معقوله التعرض له من جراء اعمال جديدة تهدد حيازته كان له أن يرفع الأمر الى القاضى طالبا وقف هذه الأعمال بشرط ألا تكون قد تمت والا ينقضى عام على البدء فيالعمل الذى يكون من شأنه ان يحدث الضرر .(2) وللقاضى أن يمنع استمرار الأعمال أو أن يأذن فى استمرارها وفى كلتا الحالتين يجوز للقاضى أن يأمر بتقديم كفالة مناسبة تكون فى حالة الحكم بوقف الأعمال ضمانا لأصلاح الضرر الناشئ من هذا الوقف . متى تبين بحكم نهائى أن الأعتراض على استمرارها كان على غير أساس وتكون فى حالة الحكم بأستمرار الأعمال ضمانا لأزالة هذه الأعمال كلها أو بعضها اصلاحا للضرر الذى يصيب الحائز اذا حصل على حكم نهائى فى مصلحته .

حماية الحائز (((دعاوى الحياز’ الثلاث ))))
0963
اذا تنازع اشخاص متعددون على حيازة حق واحد اعيبر بصفة مؤقته أن حائزه هو من له الحيازة المادية الااذا ظهر انه قد حصل على هذه الحيازة بطريقة معيبة .

حماية الحائز (((دعاوى الحياز’ الثلاث ))))
0964
من كان حائزا للحق اعتبر صاحبه حتى يقوم الدليل على العكس .

حماية الحائز (((دعاوى الحياز’ الثلاث ))))
0965
(1) يعد حسن النيه من يحوز الحق وهو يجهل انه يعتدى على حق الغير , الا اذا كان هذا الحق ناشئا عن خطأ جسيم . (2) فأذا كان الحائز شخصا معنويا فالعبرة بنية من يمثله . (3) وحسن النية يفترض دائما مالم يقم الدليل على العكس .

حماية الحائز (((دعاوى الحياز’ الثلاث ))))
0966
(1) لاتزول صفة حسن النية لدى الحائز الامن الوقت الذى يصبح فيه عالما أن حيازته اعتداء على حق الغير . (2) ويزول حسن النية من وقت اعلان الحائز بعيوب حيازته فى صحيفة الدعوى ويعد سئ النية من اغتصب بالأكراه الحيازة من غيره .

حماية الحائز (((دعاوى الحياز’ الثلاث ))))
0967
تبقى الحيازة محتفظة بالصفة التى بدأت بها وقت كسبها ما لم يقم الدليل على عكس ذلك .

اثار الحيازة ****التقادم المكسب
0968
من حاز منقولا أو عقارا دون أن يكون مالكا له أو حاز حقا عينيا على منقول أو عقار دون أن يكون هذا الحق خاصا به كان له أن يكسب ملكية الشيئ أو الحق العينى اذا استمرت حيازته دون انقطاع خمسة عشر سنة .

اثار الحيازة ****التقادم المكسب
0969
(1) اذا وقعت الحيازة على عقار او على حق عينى عقارى وكانت مقترنة بحسن النية ومستندة فى الوقت ذاته الى سبب صحيح فأن مدة التقادم المكسب تكون خمس سنوات . (2)ولا يشترط توافر حسن النية الامن وقت تلقى الحق . (3) والسبب الصحيح سند يصدر من شخص لا يكون مالكا لشئ او صاحبا للحق الذى يراد كسبه بالتقادم بالتقادم ويجب أن يكون مسجلا طبقا للقانون .

اثار الحيازة ****التقادم المكسب
0970
فى جميع الأحوال لاتكسب حقوق الأرث بالتقادم الآ اذا دامت الحيازة مدة ثلاث وثلاثين سنة . ولا يجوز تملك الأموال الخاصة المملوكة للدولة أو للأشخاص الأعتبارية العامة وكذلك اموال الوحدات الأقتصادية التابعة للمؤسسات العامة أو للهيئات العامة وشركات القطاع العام غير التابعة لأيهما والأوقاف الخيرية أو كسب أى حق عينى على هذه الأموال بالتقادم . لايجوز التعدى على الأموال المشار اليها بالفقرة السابقة وفى حالة حصول التعدى يكون للوزير المختص ازالته اداريا .

اثار الحيازة ****التقادم المكسب
0971
اذا ثبت قيام الحازة فى وقت سابق معين وكانت قائمة حالا فأن ذلك يكون قرينة على قيامها فى المدة ما بين الزمنين مالم يقم الدليل على العكس .

اثار الحيازة ****التقادم المكسب
0972
(1) ليس لأحد أن يكسب بالتقادم على خلاف سنده فلا يستطيع أحد أن يغير بنفسه لنفسه سبب حيازته ولا ألأصل الذى تقوم عليه هذه الحيازة .(2) ولكن يستطيع أن يكسب بالتقادم اذا تغيرت صفة حيازته اما بفعل الغير وأما بفعل منه يعتبر معارضة لحق المالك . ولكن فى هذه الحالة لايبدأ سريان التقادم الا من تاريخ هذا التغيير .

اثار الحيازة ****التقادم المكسب
0973
تسرى قواعد التقادم المسقط على التقادم المكسب فيما يتعلق بحاب المدة ووقف التقادم وأنقطاعه والتمسك به امام القضاء والتنازل عنه وألأتفاق على تعديل المدة بالقدر الذى لاتتعارض فيه هذه القواعد مع طبيعة التقادم المكسب ومع مراعاة الأحكام الأتيه :

اثار الحيازة ****التقادم المكسب
0974
ايا كانت مدة التقادم المكسب فأنه يقف متى وجد سبب الوقف .

اثار الحيازة ****التقادم المكسب
0975
(1) ينقطع التقادم المكسب متى تخلى الحائز عن الحيازة أو فقدها ولو بفعل الغير . (2) غير أن التقادم لاينقطع بفقد الحياوة اذا استردها الحائز خلال سنة أو رفع دعوى بأستردادها فى هذا الميعاد .

تملك المنقول بالحيازة
0976
(1) من حاز بسبب صحيح منقولا او حقا عينيا على منقول أو سندا لحامله فأنه يصبح مالكا له اذا كان حسن النية وقت حيازته . (2) فأذا كان حسن النية والسبب الصحيح قد توافر لدى الحائز فى اعتباره الشئ خاليا من التكاليف والقيود العينيه فأنه يكسب ملكيه خالصة منها . (3) والحيازة فى ذاتها قرينة على وجود السبب الصحيح وحسن البية مالم يقم الدليل على عكس ذلك .

تملك المنقول بالحيازة
0977
(1) يجوز لمالك المنقول أو السند لحامله اذا فقده او سرق منه أن يسترده ممن يكون حائزا له بحسن نية وذلك خلال ثلاثه سنوات من وقت الضياع أو السرقة .(2) فاذا كان من يوجد الشئ المسروق أو الضائع فى حيازته قد اشتراه بحسن نية فى سوق أو مزاد علنى أو اشتراه ممن يتجر فى مثله فأن له ان يطلب ممن يسترد هذا الشيئ أن يعجل له الثمن الذى دفعه .

تملك الثمار بالحيازة
0978
(1) يكسب الحائز ما يكسبه من ثمار مادام حسن النية . (2) والثمار الطبيعية أو المستحقة تعتبر مقبوضة من يوم فصلها . اما الثمار المدنية فتعتبر مقبوضة يوما فيوما .

تملك الثمار بالحيازة
0979
يكون الحائز سيئ النية مسئولا من وقت أن يصبح سئ النية عن جميع الثمار التى يقبضها والتى قصر فى قبضها غير انه يجوز أن يسترد ما أنفقه فى انتاج هذه الثمار .

استرداد المصروفات
0980
(1) على المالك الذى يرد اليه ملكه أن يؤدى الى الحائز جميع ما أنفقه من المصروفات الضرورية . (2) اما المصروفات النافعة فيسرى فى شأنها احكام المادتين 924 و 925 . (3) فأذا كانت المصروفات كماليه فليس للحائز أن يطالب بشئ منها , ومع ذلك يجوز له أن ينزل ما أستحدثه من منشئات على أن يعيد الشئ الى حالته الأولى الااذا اختار المالك أن يستبقيها مقابل دفع قيمتها مستحقة الأزالة .

استرداد المصروفات
0981
اذا تلقى شخصا الحيازة من مالك او حائز سابق واثبت انه أدى الى سلفه ما أنفق من مصروفات فأن له أن يطالب بها المسترد .

استرداد المصروفات
0982
يجوز للقاضى بناء على طلب المالك أن يقرر ما يراه مناسبا للوفاء بالمصروفات المنصوص عليها فى المادتين السابقتين . وله أن يقضى بأن يكون الوفاء على اقساط دورية بشرط تقديم الضمانات اللازمة وللمالك أن يتحلل من ذلك الألتزام اذا هو عجل مبلغا يوازى قيمة هذه الأقساط مخصوما منها فوائدها بالسعر القانونى لغاية مواعيد استحقاقها .

المسئولية عن الهلاك .
0983
(1) اذا كان الحائز حسن النية وانتفع بالشيئ وفقا لما يحسبه من حقه فلايكونمسئولا قبل من هو ملزم برد الشئ اليه عن تعويض بسبب هذا ألآنتفاع . (2) ولا يكون الحائز مسئولا عما يصيب الشئ من هلاك أو تلف الا بقد ماعاد اليه من فائدة ترتبت على هذا الهلاك أو التلف .

المسئولية عن الهلاك .
0984
اذا كان الحائز سئ النية فأنه يكون مسئولا عن هلاك الشئ أو تلفه ولو كان ذلك ناشئا عن حادث مفاجئ الا اذا اثبت ان الشئ كان يهلك أو يتلف ولو كان باقيا فى يد من يستحقه .

الحقوق المتفرعة عن حق الملكية **حق الأنتفاع وحق الأستعمال وحق السكنى ****1- حق الأنتفاع
0985
(1) حق الأنتفاع يكسب بعمل قانونى أو بالشفعة أو بالتقادم . (2) ويجوز أن يوصى بحق الأنتفاع لأشخاص متعاقبين اذا كانوا موجودين على قيد الحياه وقت الوصيه كما يجوز للحمل المستكن .

الحقوق المتفرعة عن حق الملكية **حق الأنتفاع وحق الأستعمال وحق السكنى ****1- حق الأنتفاع
0986
يراعى فى حقوق المنتفع والتزاماته السند الذى انشأ حق الأنتفاع وكذلك الأحكام المقررة فى المواد الأتية :

الحقوق المتفرعة عن حق الملكية **حق الأنتفاع وحق الأستعمال وحق السكنى ****1- حق الأنتفاع
0987
تكون ثمار الشئ المنتفع به من حق المنتفع بنفسه مدة انتفاعه مع مراعاة احكام الفقرة الثانية من المادة 993.

الحقوق المتفرعة عن حق الملكية **حق الأنتفاع وحق الأستعمال وحق السكنى ****1- حق الأنتفاع
0988
(1) على المنتفع أن يستعمل الشئ بحالته التى تسلمه بها وبحسب ما أعد له وأن يديره ادارة حسنة . (2)وللمالك أن يعترض على أى استعمال غير مشروع أو غير متفق مع طبيعة الشئ فأذا اثبت أن حقوقه فى خطر جاز له أن يطالب بتقديم تأمينات فأن لم يقدمها المنتفع أ, ظل على الرغم من اعتراض المالك يستعمل العين استعمالا غير مشروع أو غير متفق مع طبيعتها فللقاضى أن ينزع هذه العين من تحت يده وأن يسلمها الى اخر يتولى ادارتها بل له تبعا لخطورة الحال أن يحكم بأنتهاء حق الأنتفاع دون أخلال بحقوق الغير .

الحقوق المتفرعة عن حق الملكية **حق الأنتفاع وحق الأستعمال وحق السكنى ****1- حق الأنتفاع
0989
(1) المنتفع ملزم اثناء انتفاعه بكل ما يفرض على العين المنتفع بها من التكاليف المعتادة وبكل النفقات التى تقتضيها اعمال الصيانة . (2) اما التكاليف غير المعتادة والأصلاحات الجسيمة التى تنشأ عن خطأ المنتفع فأنها تكون على المالك ويلتزم المنتفع أن يؤدى للمالك فوائد ما أنفقه فى ذلك فأن كان المنتفع هو الذى قام بالأنفاق كان له استرداد رأس المال عند انتهاء حق الأنتفاع .

الحقوق المتفرعة عن حق الملكية **حق الأنتفاع وحق الأستعمال وحق السكنى ****1- حق الأنتفاع
0990
(1) على المنتفع أن يبذل من العناية فى حفظ الشئ ما يبذله الشخص المعتاد . (2) وهو مسئول عن هلاك الشئ ولو بسبب اجنبى أذا كان قد تأخر فى رده الى صاحبه بعد انتهاء حق الأنتفاع .

الحقوق المتفرعة عن حق الملكية **حق الأنتفاع وحق الأستعمال وحق السكنى ****1- حق الأنتفاع
0991
اذا هلك الشئ او احتاج الى اصلاحاتجسيمة مما يجب على المالك ان يتحمل نفقاته او الى اتخاذ اجراء يقيه من خطرلم يكن منظورا فعلى المنتفع أن يبادر بأخطار المالك وعليه اخطاره ايضا اذا استمسك اجنبى بحق يدعيه على الشئ نفسه .

الحقوق المتفرعة عن حق الملكية **حق الأنتفاع وحق الأستعمال وحق السكنى ****1- حق الأنتفاع
0992
(1) اذا كان المال المقرر عليه حق الأنتفاع منقولا وجب جرده ولزم المنتفع تقديم كفاله به فأن لم يقدمها بيع للمالك المذكور ووظف ثمنه فى شراء سندات عامة يتولى المنتفع ارباحها .(2) وللمنتفع الذى قدم كفاله أن يستعمل الأشياء القبلة للأستهلاك وانما عليه أن يرد بدلها عند انتهاء حقه فى الأنتفاع وله نتاج المواشى بعد أن يعوض منها مانفق من الأصل بحادث مفاجئ .

الحقوق المتفرعة عن حق الملكية **حق الأنتفاع وحق الأستعمال وحق السكنى ****1- حق الأنتفاع
0993
(1) ينتهى حق الأنتفاع بأنتهاء الأجل المعين فأن لم يعين له أجل عد مقررا لحياة المنتفع , وهو ينتهى على أى حال بموت المنتفع قبل انقضاء الأجل المعين . (2) واذا كانت الأرض المنتفع بها مشغوله عند انقضاء الأجل أو موت المنتفع بزرع قائم تركت الأرض للمنتفع أو لورثته الى حين ادراك الزرع , على أن يدفعوا اجرة الأرض عن هذه الفترة من الزمن .

الحقوق المتفرعة عن حق الملكية **حق الأنتفاع وحق الأستعمال وحق السكنى ****1- حق الأنتفاع
0994
(1) ينتهى حق الأنتفاع بهلاك الشئ الا انه ينتقل من هذا الشئ الى ماقد يقوم مقامه من عوض . (2) واذا لم يكن الهلاك راجعا الى خطأ المالك فلا يجبر على أعادة الشئ لأصله ولكنه اذا اعاده رجع للمنتفع حق الأنتفاع اذا لم يكن الهلاك بسببه وفى هذه الحالةتطبق المادة 989 الفقرة الثانية .

الحقوق المتفرعة عن حق الملكية **حق الأنتفاع وحق الأستعمال وحق السكنى ****1- حق الأنتفاع
0995
ينتهى حق الأنتفاع بعدم الأستعمال مدة خمس عشرة سنة .

2- حق الأستعمال وحق السكنى
0996
نطاق حق الأستعمال وحق السكنى يتحدد بمقدار ما يحتاج اليه صاحب الحق هو وأسرته لخاصة انفسهم وذلك دون أخلال بما يقرره السند المنشئ للحق من أحكام .

2- حق الأستعمال وحق السكنى
0997
لايجوز النزول للغير عن حق الأستعمال وحق السكنى الا بناء على شرط صريح أو مبرر قوى .

2- حق الأستعمال وحق السكنى
0998
فيما عدا الأحكام المتقدمة تسرى الأحكام الخاصة بحق الأنتفاع على حق الأستعمال وحق السكنى متى كانت لاتتعارض مع طبيعة هذين الحقين .

حـــــق الحكـــــــــــــــر
0999
لايجوز التحكير لمدة تزيد على ستين سنة فأذا عينت مدة اطول أو أغفل تعيين المدة اعتبر الحكر معقودا لمدة ستين سنة .

حـــــق الحكـــــــــــــــر
1000
لايجوز التحكير الا لضروره أو مصلحة وبأذن من المحكمة الأبتدائيه الشرعية التى تقع فى دائرتها الأرض كلها أو اكثرها قيمة ويجب أن يصدر به عقد على يد رئيس المحكمة أو من يحيله عليه من القضاة أو الموثقين ويجب شهره وفقا لأحكام قانون تنظيم الشهر العقارى .

حـــــق الحكـــــــــــــــر
1001
للمحتكر أن يتصرف فى حقه وينتقل هذا الحق بالميراث .

حـــــق الحكـــــــــــــــر
1002
يملك المحتكر ما أحدثه من بناء أو غراس أو غير ملكا تاما وله أن يتصرف فيه وحده مقترنا بحق الحكر .

حـــــق الحكـــــــــــــــر
1003
(1) على المحتكر أن يؤدى الأجرة المتفق عليها الى المحكر . (2) وتكون ألأجرة مستحقة الدفع فى نهاية كل سنة مالم ينص عقد التحكير على غير ذلك .

حـــــق الحكـــــــــــــــر
1004
(1) لايجوز التحكير بأقل من أجرة المثل . (2) وتزيد هذه الأجرة أو تنقص كلما بلغ التغيير فى اجرة المثل حدا جاوز الخمس زيادة أو نقصا على أن يكون قد مضى ثمانى سنوات على اخر تقدير .

حـــــق الحكـــــــــــــــر
1005
يرجع الى تقدير الزيادة أو ألنقص الى ما للأرض من قيمة ايجارية وقت التقدير ويراعى فى ذلك صقع الأرض ورغبات الناس فيها بغض النظر عما يوجد فيها من بناء أو غراس ودون اعتبار لما احدثه المحتكر فيها من تحسين أو اتلاف أة صقع الجهة ودون تأثر بما للمحتكر على الأرض من حق القرار .

حـــــق الحكـــــــــــــــر
1006
لايسرى التقدير الجديد الا من الوقت الذى يتفق الطرفان عليه والا فمن يوم رفع الدعوى .

حـــــق الحكـــــــــــــــر
1007
على المحتكر أن يتخذ من الوسائل ما يلزم لجعل الأرض صالحة للأستغلال مراعيا فى ذلك الشروط المتفق عليها وطبيعة الأرض والغرض الذى اعدت له وما يقضى به عرف الجهة .

حـــــق الحكـــــــــــــــر
1008
(1) ينتهى حق الحكر بحلول الأجل المعين له . (2) ومع ذلك ينتهى هذا لاحق قبل حلول الأجل اذا مات المحتكر قبل أن يبنى أو يغرس الا اذا طلب جميع الورثة بقاء الحكر . (3) وينتهى حق الحكر ايضا قبل حلول الأجل اذا زالت صفة الوقف عن الأرض المحكرة الا اذا كان زوال هذه الصفة بسبب رجوع الواقف فى وقفه أو انقاصه لمدته ففة هذه الحالة يبقى الحكر الى انتهاء مدته .

حـــــق الحكـــــــــــــــر
1009
يجوز للمحكر اذا لم تدفع له الأجرة ثلاث سنين متوالية أن يطلب فسخ العقد .

حـــــق الحكـــــــــــــــر
1010
(1) عند فسخ العقد أو انتهائه يكون للمحكر أن يطلب أما أزالة البناء أو الغراس أو استبقائهما مقابل دفع اقل قيمتيهما مستحقى الأزالة أو البقاء . وهذا كله مالم يوجد اتفاق يقضى بغيره . (2) وللمحكمة أن تمهل المحكر فى الدفع اذا كانت هناك ظروف استثنائية تبرر الأمهال وفى هذه الحالة يقدم المحكر كفالة لضمان الوفاء بما يستحق فى ذمته .

حـــــق الحكـــــــــــــــر
1011
ينتهى حق الحكر بعدم استعمالة خمس عشرة سنة . الا اذا كان حق الحكر موقوفا فينتهى بعدم استعماله مدة ثلاث وثلاثين سنة .

حـــــق الحكـــــــــــــــر
1012
(1) من وقت العمل بهذا القانون لايجوز ترتيب حق حكر على ارض غير موقوفة وذلك مع الأخلال بحكم المادة 1008 الفقرة الثالثة . (2) والأحكار القائمة على ارض غير موقوفة وقت العمل بهذا القانون تسرى فى شأنها الأحكام المبينة فى المواد السابقة .

بعض انواع الحكـــــر
1013
(1) عقد الأجارتين هو أن يحكر الوقف ارضا عليها بناء فى حاجة الى الأصلاح مقابل مبلغ منجز من المال مساو لقيمة هذا البناء واجرة سنوية للأرض مساوية لأجر المثل .(2) وتسرى عليه احكام الحكر الافيما نصت عليه الفقرة السابقة .

بعض انواع الحكـــــر
1014
(1) خلو الأنتفاع عقد يؤجر به الوقف عينا ولو بغير اذن القاضى مقابل اجرة ثابتة لزمن معين . (2) ويلتزم المستأجر بمقتضىهذا العقد فى أى وقت بعد التبيه فى الميعاد القانونى طبقا للقواعد الخاصة بعقد الأجارة على شرط أن يعوض الوقف المستأجر عن النفقات طبقا لأحكام المادة 179 . (3) وتسرى عليه ألأحكام الخاصة بأيجار العقارات الموقوفة دون اخلال بما نصت عليه الفقرتان السابقتان .

حق الأرتفــــــــــــاق
1015
الأرتفاق حق يحد من منفعة عقار لفائدة عقار غيره يملكه شخص اخر ويجوز أن يترتب الأرتفاق على مال عام ان كان لا يتعارض مع الأستعمال الذى خصص له هذا المال .

حق الأرتفــــــــــــاق
1016
(1) حق الأرتفاق يكسب بعمل قانونى أو بالميراث . (2) ولا يكسب بالتقادم الا الأرتفاقات الظاهرة بما فيها حق المرور .

حق الأرتفــــــــــــاق
1017
(1) يجوز فى الأرتفاقات الظاهرة ان ترتب ايضا بتخصيص من المالك الأصلى . (2) ويكون هناك تخصيص من المالك الأصلى اذا تبين بأى طريق من طرق الأثبات أن مالك عقارين منفصلين قد اقام بينهما علامة ظاهرة فأنشأ بذلك علاقة تبعية بينهما من شأنها أن تدل على وجود ارتفاق لو ان العقارين كانا مملوكين لملاك مختلفين . ففى هذه الحالة اذا انتقل العقارين الى أيدى ملاك مختلفين دون تغيير فى حالتيهما , عد الأرتفاق مرتبا بين العقارين لهما وعليهما مالم يكن ثمة شرط صريح يخالف ذلك .

حق الأرتفــــــــــــاق
1018
(1) اذا فرضت قيود معينة تحد من حق مالك عقار فى البناء عليه كيف شاء كأن يمنع من تجاوز حد معين فى الأرتفاع بالبناء او فى مساحة رقعته فان هذه القيود تكون حقوق ارتفاق على العقار لفائدة العقارات لفائدة العقارات التى فرضت لمصلحتها هذه القيود هذا مالم يكن هناك اتفاق يقضى بغيره . (2) وكل مخالفة لهذه القيود تجوز المطالبة بأصلاحها عينا ومع ذلكيجوز الأقتصار على الحكم بالتعويض أذا رأت المحكمة ما يبرر ذلك .

حق الأرتفــــــــــــاق
1019
تخضع حقوق الأرتفاق للقواعد المقررة فى سند انشائها ولما جرى بع عرف الجهة والأحكام الأتية :

حق الأرتفــــــــــــاق
1020
(1) لمالك العقار المرتفق أن يجرى من ألأعمال ما هو ضرورى لأستعمال حقه فى الأرتفاق وما يلزم للمحافظة عليه وأن يستعمل هذا الحق على الوجه الذى لا ينشأ عنه الا اقل ضررممكن . (2) ولا يجوز أن يترتب على ما يجد من حاجات العقار المرتفق ايه زيادة فى عبء الأرتفاق .

حق الأرتفــــــــــــاق
1021
لايلزم مالك العقار المرتفق به ان يقوم بأى عمل لمصلحة العقار المرتفق الا ان يكون عملا اضافيا يقتضيه استعمال الأرتفاق على الوجه المألوف مالم يشترط غير ذلك .

حق الأرتفــــــــــــاق
1022
(1) نفقة الأعمال اللازمة لأستعمال حق الأرتفاق والمحافظة عليه تكون على مالك العقار المرتفق مالم يشترط غير ذلك . (2) فأذا كان مالك العقار المرتفق به هو المكلف بأن يقوم بتلك الأعمال على نفقته , كان له دائما أن يتخلص من هذا التكليف بالتخلى عن العقار المرتفق به كله أو بعضه لمالك العقار المرتفق .(3) واذا كانت الأعمال نافعة ايضا لمالك العقار المرتفق به كانت نفقة الصيانة على الطرفين كل بنسبة ما يعود عليه من الفائدة .

حق الأرتفــــــــــــاق
1023
(1) لايجوز لمالك العقار المرتفق به أن يعمل شيئا يؤدى الى الأنتقاص من استعمال حق الأرتفاق او جعله اكثر مشقة , ولا يجوز له بوجه خاص أن يغير من الوضع القائم أو أن يبدل بالموضع المعين اصلا لأستعمال حق الأرتفاق موضعا اخر . (2) ومع ذلك اذا كان الموضع الذى عين اصلا قد اصبح من شأنه أ، يزيد فى عبء الأرتفاق أو اصبح الأرتفاق مانعا من احداث تحسينات فى العقار المرتفق به فلمالك هذا العقار أن يطلب نقل هذا الأرتفاق الى موضع اخر من العقار أو الى عقار اخر يملكه هو أو يملكه اجنبى اذا قبل الأجنبى ذلك كل هذا متى كان استعمال الأرتفاق فى وضعه الجديد ميسورا لمالك العقار المرتفق بالقدر الذى كان ميسورا به فى وضعه السابق .

حق الأرتفــــــــــــاق
1024
(1) اذا جزئ العقار المرتفق بقى الأرتفاق لكل جزء منه على ألا يزيد فى العبء الواقع على العقار المرتفق به . (2) غير انه اذا كان حق الأرتفاق لايفيد فى الواقع الا جزء من هذه الأجزاء فلمالك العقار المرتفق به أن يطلب زوال هذا الحق عن الأجزاء الأخرى .

حق الأرتفــــــــــــاق
1025
(1) اذا جزئ العقار المرتفق به بقى حق الأرتفاق واقعا على كل جزء منه . (2) غير انه اذا كان حق الأرتفاق لايستعمل فى الواقع على بعض هذه الأجزاء ولايمكن أن يستعمل عليها فلمالك كل جزء منها أن يطلب زوال هذا الحق عن الجزء الذى يملكه .

حق الأرتفــــــــــــاق
1026
تنهى حقوق الأرتفاق بأنقضاء الأجل المعين وبهلاك العقار المرتفق به أو هلاك تاما وبأجتماع العقارين فى يد مالك واحد الا انه اذا زالت حالة الأجتماع هذه زوالا يرجع اثره الى الماضى فأن حق الأرتاق يعود .

حق الأرتفــــــــــــاق
1027
(1) تنتهى حقوق الأرتفاق بعدم استعمالها مدة خمسة عشرة سنة فأذا كان الأرتفاق مقررا لمصلحة عين موقوفة كانت المدة ثلاثة وثلاثين سنة وكما يسقط التقادم حق الأرتفاق يجوز كذلك بالطريقة ذاتها أن يعدل من الكيفية التى يستعمل بها . (2) واذا ملك العقار المرتفق عدة شركاء على الشيوع فأنتفاع أحدهم بالأرتفاق يقطع بالتقادم لمصلحة الباقين كما أن وقف التقادم لمصلحة احد هؤلاء الشركاء يجعله موقوفا لمصلحة سائرهم .

حق الأرتفــــــــــــاق
1028
(1) ينتهى حق الأرتفاق اذا تغير وضع الأشياء بحيث تصبح فى حالة لايمكن فيها استعمال هذا الحق . (2) وبعود أذا عادت الأشياء الى وضع يمكن معه استعمال الحق الا أن يكون قد انتهى بعدم الأ ستعمال .

حق الأرتفــــــــــــاق
1029
لمالك العقار المرتفق به أن يتحرر من الأرتفاق كله أو بعضه اذا فقد الأرتفاق كل منفعة للعقار المرتفق او لم تبقى له غير فائدة محددة لاتتناسب البته مع الأعباء الواقعة على العقار المرتفق به .

الحقوق العينية التبعية أو التأمينات العينية ****الرهن الرسمى
1030
الرهن الرسمى عقد به يكسب الدائن على عقار مخصص لوفاء دينه حقا عينيا , يكون له بمقتضاه ان يتقدم على الدائنين العاديين والدائنين التاليين له فى المرتبة فى استيفاء حقه من ثمن ذلك العقار فى أى يد يكون .

انشاء الرهــــــن
1031
(1) لاينعقد الرهن الا اذا كان بورقة رسمية . (2) ونفقات العقد على الراهن الااذا اتفق على غير ذلك .

انشاء الرهــــــن
1032
(1) يجوز أن يكون الراهن هو نفس المدين كما يجوز أ، يكون شخصا أخر يقدم رهنا لمصلحة المدين . (2) وفى كلتا الحالتين يجب أن يكون الراهن مالكا للعقار المرهون وأهلا للتصرف فيه .

انشاء الرهــــــن
1033
(1) اذا كان الراهن غير مالك للعقار المرهون فأن عقد الرهن يصبح صحيحا اذا اقره المالك الحقيقى بورقة رسمية واذا لم يصدر هذا الأقرار فأن حق الرهن لايترتب على العقار الا من الوقت الذى يصبح فيه هذا العقار مملوكا للراهن . (2) ويقع باطلا رهن المال المستقبل .

انشاء الرهــــــن
1034
يبقى قائما لمصلحة الدائن المرتهن الرهن الصادر من المالك الذى تقرر ابطال سند ملكيته أو فسخه أو ألغائه أو زواله لأى سبب أخر اذا كان هذا الدائن حسن النية فى الوقت الذى ابرم فيه الرهن .

انشاء الرهــــــن
1035
(1) لايجوز أن يرد الرهن الرسمى الا على عقار مالم يوجد نص يقضى بغير ذلك . (2) ويجب أن يكون العقار المرهون مما يصح التعامل فيه وبيعه فى المزاد العنى , وأن يكون معيننا بالذات تعيينا دقيقا من حيث طبيعته وموقعه وأن يرد هذا التعيين فى عقد الرهن ذاته او فى عقد رسمى لاحق وألا وقع الرهن باطلا .

انشاء الرهــــــن
1036
يشمل الرهن ملحقات العقار المرهون التى تعيتبر عقارا ويشمل بوجه خاص حقوق الأرتفاق والعقارات بالتخصيص والتحسينات والأنشاءات التى تعود بالمنفعة على المالك مالم يتفق على غير ذلك , مع عدم الأخلال بأمتياز المبالغ المستحقة للمقاولين أو المهندسين المعماريين المنصوص عليه فى المادة 1148 .

انشاء الرهــــــن
1037
يترتب على تسجيل تنبيه نزع الملكية أن يلحق بالعقار ما يغله من ثمار وايراد عن المدة التى اعقبت التسجيل , ويجرى فى توزيع هذه الغلة ما يجرى فى توزيع ثمن العقار .

انشاء الرهــــــن
1038
يجوز لمالك المبانى القائمة على ارض الغير أن يرهنها وفى هذه الحالة يكون للدائن المرتهن حق التقدم فى استيفاء الدين من ثمن الأنقاض اذا هدمت المبانى وفقا للأحكام الخاصة بالألتصاق .

انشاء الرهــــــن
1039
(1) يبقى نافذا الرهن الصادر من جميع الملاك لعقار شائع ايا كانت النتيجة التى تترتب على قسمة العقار فيما بعد أو على بيعه لعدم أمكان قسمته . (2) واذا رهن احد الشركاء حصته الشائعة فى العقار أو جزء مفرز من هذا العقار ثم وقع فى نصيبه عند القسمة اعيان غير التى رهنها انتقل الرهن بمرتبته الى قدر من هذه الأعيان يعادل قيمة العقار الذى كان مرهونا فى الأصل ويعين هذا القدر بأمر على عريضه . ويقوم الدائن المرتهن بأجراء قيد جديد يبين فيه القدر الذى انتقل اليهالرهن خلال تسعين يوما من الوقت الذى يخطر فيه أى ذى شأن بتسجيل القسمة ولايضر انتقال الرهن على هذا الوجه برهن صدر من جميع الشركاء ولا بأمتياز المتقاسمين .

انشاء الرهــــــن
1040
يجوز أن يترتب الرهن ضمانا لدين معلق على شرط أو لدين مستقبل أو دين أحتمالى كما يجوز أن يترتب ضمانا لأعتماد مفتوح أو لفتح حساب جارى, على أن يتحدد فى عقد الرهن مبلغ الدين المضمون أو الحد الأقصى الذى ينتهى اليه هذا الدين .

انشاء الرهــــــن
1041
كل جزء من العقار أو العقارات المرهونه ضامن لكل دين , وكل جزء من الدين مضمون بالعقار أو العقارات المرهونة كلها , مالم ينص القانون أو يقضى الأتفاق بغير ذلك .

انشاء الرهــــــن
1042
(1) لاينفصل الرهن عن الدين المضمون بل يكون تابعا فى صحته وفى انقضائه مالم ينص القانون على غير ذلك . (2) واذا كان الراهنغير المدين كان له الى جانب تمسكه بأوجه الدفع الخاصة به أن يتمسك به من اوجه الدفع المتعلقة بالدين ويبقى له هذا الحق ولو نزل عنه المدين .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

3- الوصيـــــــــــة
0915
تسرى على الوصية احكام الشريعة الأسلاميه والقوانين الصادرة فى شأنها .

3- الوصيـــــــــــة
0916
(1) كل عمل قانونى يصدر من شخص فى مرض الموت ويكون مقصودا به التبرع يعتبر تصرفا مضافا الى ما بعد الموت وتسرى عليه احكام الوصية ايا كانت التسمية التى تعطى لهذا التصرف . (2) وعلى ورثه من تصرف ان يثبتوا أن العمل القانونى قد صدر من مورثهم وهو فى مرض الموت ولهم اثبات ذلك بجميع الطرق ولا يحتج على الورثة بتاريخ السند اذا لم يكن هذا التاريخ ثابتا , (3) وأذا اثبت الورثة ان التصرف صدر من مورثهم فى مرض الموت اعتبر التصرف صادرا على سبيل التبرع مالم يثبت له من صدر له التصرف عكس ذلك كل هذا مالم توجد احكام خاصة تخالفه .

3- الوصيـــــــــــة
0917
اذا تصرف شخص لأحد ورثته وأحتفظ بأيه طريقة كانت بحيازة العين التى تصرف فيها وبحقه فى الأنتفاع بها مدى حياته , اعتبر التصرف مضافا اى ما بعد الموت وتسرى عليه احكام الوصية ما لم يقم دليل يخالف ذلك .

4- الألتصاق ***الألتصاق بالعقار .
0918
الأرض التى تتكون من طمى يجلبه النهر بطريقة تدريجية غير محسوسة تكون ملكا للملاك المجاورين .

4- الألتصاق ***الألتصاق بالعقار .
0919
(1) الأرض التى ينكشف عنها البحر تكون ملكا للدولة . (2) ولا يجوز التعدى على ارض البحر الا أذا كان ذلك لأعادة حدود الملك الذى طغى عليه البحر .

4- الألتصاق ***الألتصاق بالعقار .
0920
ملاك الأرض الملاصقة للمياه الراكدة كمياه البحيرات والبرك لايملكون ما تنكشف عنه هذه المياه من أراض ولا تزول عنهم ملكية ما تطغى عليه هذه المياه .

4- الألتصاق ***الألتصاق بالعقار .
0921
الأراضى التى يحولها النهر من مكانها أو ينكشف عنها والجزائر التى تتكون فى مجراه تكون ملكيتها خاضعة لأحكام القوانين الخاصة بها .

4- الألتصاق ***الألتصاق بالعقار .
0922
(1) كل ما على الأرض أو تحتها من بناء أو غراس أو منشئات اخرى يعتبر من عمل صاحب الأرض أقامه على نفقته ويكون مملوكا له . (2) ويجوز مع ذلك أن يقام الدليل على أن اجنبيا أقام هذه المنشئات على نفقته كما يجوز ان يقام الدليل على أن مالك الأرض قد خول اجنبيا ملكية منشئات كانت قائمة من قبل أو خوله الحق فى أقامة المنشئات وتملكها .

4- الألتصاق ***الألتصاق بالعقار .
0923
(1) يكون ملكا خاصا لصاحب الأرض وما يحدثه فيها من بناء أو غراس أو منشئات اخرى يقيمها بمواد مملوكة لغيره اذا لم يكن ممكنا نزع هذه المواد دون أن يلحق هذه المنشئات ضرر جسيم . أو كان ممكنا نزعها ولكن لم ترفع الدعوى بأستردادها خلال سنة من اليوم الذى يعلم فيه مالك المواد انها اندمجت فى هذه المنشئات . (2) فأذا تملك صاحب الأرض المواد وكان عليه أن يدفع قيمتها مع التعويض ان كان له وجه اما اذا استرد المواد صاحبها فأن نزعها يكون على نفقة صاحب الأرض.

4- الألتصاق ***الألتصاق بالعقار .
0924
(1) اذا اقام شخص بمواد من عنده منشئات يعلم انها مملوكة لغيره دون رضاء صاحب الأرض كان لهذا أن يطلب ازالة المنشئات على نفقة من اقامها مع التعويض ان كان له وجه وذلك فى ميعاد سنة من اليوم الذى يعلم فيه بأقامة المنشئات او ان يطلب استبقاء المنشئات مقابل دفع قيمتها مستحقة الأزالة أو دفع مبلغ ما زاد فى ثمن الأرض بسبب هذه المنشئات . (2) ويجوز لمن أقام المنشئات أن يستبقى المنشئات طبقا لأحكام الفقرة السابقة .

4- الألتصاق ***الألتصاق بالعقار .
0925
(1) اذا كان من اقام المنشئات المشار اليها فى المادة السابقة يعتقد بحسن نيه ان له الحق فى اقامتها فلا يكون لصاحب الأرض أن يطلب الأزالة وانما يخير بين أن يدفع قيمة المواد وأجرة العمل أو أن يدفع مبلغا يساوي مازاد فى ثمن الأرض بسبب هذه المنشئات هذا مالم يطلب صاحب المنشئات نزعها . (2) الا انه اذا كانت المنشئات قد بلغت حدا من الجسامة يرهق صاحب الأرض أن يؤدى ماهو مستحق عنها كان له أن يطلب تمليك الأرض لمن اقام المنشئات نظير تعويض عادل .

4- الألتصاق ***الألتصاق بالعقار .
0926
اذا اقام أجنبى منشئات بمواد من عنده بعد الحصول على ترخيص من مالك الأرض فلا يجوز لهذا المالك اذا لم يوجد اتفاق فى شأن هذه المنشئات أن يطلب ازالتها ويجب عليه اذا لم يطلب صاحب المنشئات نزعها أن يؤدى اليه احدى القيمتين المنصوص عليهما فى الفقرة الأولى من المادة السابقة .

4- الألتصاق ***الألتصاق بالعقار .
0927
تسرى احكام المادة 982 فى أداء التعويض المنصوص عليه فى المواد الثلاث السابقة .

4- الألتصاق ***الألتصاق بالعقار .
0928
اذا كان مالك الأرض وهو يقيم عليها بناء قد جار بحسن نية على جزء من الأرض الملاصقة جاز للمحكمة اذا رأت محلا لذلك أن تجبر صاحب هذه الأرض على أن ينزل لجاره عن ملكية الجزء المشغول بالبناء , وذلك فى نظير تعويض عادل .

4- الألتصاق ***الألتصاق بالعقار .
0929
المنشئات الصغيرة كالأكشاك والحوانيت والمآوى التى تقام على ارض الغير دون ان يكون مقصودا بقاؤها على الدوام تكون ملكا لمن اقامها .

4- الألتصاق ***الألتصاق بالعقار .
0930
اذا اقام اجنبى منشئات بمواد مملوكة لغيره فليس لمالك المواد أن يطلب استردادها وانما يكون له ان يرجع بالتعويض على هذا الأجنبى كما له أن يرجع على مالك الأرض بما لايزيد على ما هو باق فى ذمته من قيمة تلك المنشئات .

الألتصاق بالمنقول
0931
اذا التصق منقولان لمالكين مختلفين بحيث لايمكن فصلهما دون تلف ولم يكن هناك بين المالكين , قضت المحكمة فى الأمر مسترشدة بقواعد العدالة ومراعية فى ذلك الضرر الذى حدث وحالة الطرفين وحسن نية كل منهما .

5- العقــــــــــــــــــد
0932
تنتقل الملكية وغيرها من الحقوق العينية فى المنقول والقار بالعقد متى ورد على محل مملوك للمتصرف طبقا للمادة 204 وذلك مع مراعاة النصوص الأتية :

5- العقــــــــــــــــــد
0933
المنقول الذى لم يعين الا بنوعه لا تنتقل ملكيته الا بأفرازه طبقا للمادة 205.

5- العقــــــــــــــــــد
0934
(1) فى المواد العقارية لاتنتقل الملكيه ولا الحقوق العينية الأخرى سواء أكان ذلك فيما بين المتعاقدين أم كان فى حق الغير ألا اذا روعيت الأحكام المبينة فى قانون تنظيم الشهر العقارى . (2) ويبين قانون الشهر المتقدم الذكر التصرفات وألأحكام والسندات التى يجب شهرها سواء أكانت ناقلة للملكية ام غير ناقلة ويقرر ألأحكام المتعلقة بهذا الشهر .

6- الشفعة ***شروط الأخذ بالشفعة
0935
الشفعة رخصة تجيز فى بيع العقار الحلول محل المشترى فى الأحوال وبالشروط المنصوص عليه فى المواد التالية :

6- الشفعة ***شروط الأخذ بالشفعة
0936
يثبت الحق فى الشفعة : (أ) لمالك الرقبة اذا بيع كل حق الأنتفاع الملابس لها أو بعضه . (ب) للشريك فى الشيوع اذا بيع شئ من العقار الشائع الى اجنبى .(ج) لصاحب حق الأنتفاع اذا بيعت كل الرقبة الملابسة لهذا الحق أو بعضها . (د) لمالك الرقبة فى الحكر اذا بيع حق الحكر وللمستحكر اذا بيعت الرقبة . (ه) للجار المالك فى الأحوال الأتية : 1- اذا كانت العقارات من المبانى او من الأراضى المعدة للبناء سواء أكانت فى المدن أم فى القرى . 2- اذا كان للأرض المبيعة حق ارتفاق على أرض الجار أو كان حق ألأرتفاق لأرض الجار على الأرض المبيعة .3- اذا كانت أرض الجار ملاصقة للأرض المبيعة من جهتين وتساوى من القيمة نصف ثمن الأرض المبيعة على الأقل .

6- الشفعة ***شروط الأخذ بالشفعة
0937
(1) اذا تزاحم الشفعاء يكون استعمال حق الشفعة على حسب الترتيب المنصوص عليه فى المادة السابقة . (2) واذا تزاحم الشفعاء من طبقة واحدة فأستحقاق كل منهم للشفعة يكون على قدر نصيبه. (3) فأذا كان المشترى قد توافرت فيه الشروط التى كانت تجعله شفيعا بمقتضى نص المادة السابقة فأنه يفضل على الشفعاء الذين هم من طبقته أو من طبقة ادنى ولكن يتقدمه الذين هم من طبقة اعلى .

6- الشفعة ***شروط الأخذ بالشفعة
0938
اذا اشترى شخص عينا تجوز الشفعة فيها ثم باعها قبل ان تعلن ايه رغبه فى الأخذ بالشفعة أو قبل أن يتم تسجيل هذه الرغبة طبقا للمادة 942 فلا يجوز الأخذ بالشفعة الا من المشترى الثانى وبالشروط التى اشترى بها .

6- الشفعة ***شروط الأخذ بالشفعة
0939
(1) لايجوز الأخذ بالشفعة : (أ) اذا حصل البيع بالمزاد العلنى وفقا لأجراءات رسمها القانون . (ب) اذا وقع البيع بين الأصول والفروع أو بين الزوجين أو بين الأقارب لغاية الدرجة الرابعة أو بين ألأصهار لغاية الدرجة الثانية . (ج) اذا كان العقد قد بيع ليجعل محل عبادة أو ليلحق بمحل عبادة . (2) ولا يجوز للوقف أن يأخذ بالشفعة .

اجراءات الشفعة
0940
على من يريد الأخذ بالشفعةان يعلن رغبته فيها الى كل من البائع والمشترى خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ الأنذار الرسمى الذى يوجهه اليه البائعأو المشترى والا سقط حقه ويزاد على تلك المدة ميعاد المسافة اذا اقتضى الأمر ذلك

اجراءات الشفعة
0941
يشمتل الاندار الرسمى المنصوص عليه فى المادة السابقة على البيانات على الآتية والاكان باطلأ: (أ) بيان العقار الجائز أخذه بالشفعة بيانا كافيا0 (ب) بيان الثمن والمصرفات الرسمية وشروط البيع واسم كل من البائع والشمترى ولقبه وصناعته وموطنه0

اجراءات الشفعة
0942
(1) اعلأن الرغبة بالأخذ بالشفعة يجب أن يكون رسميا والاكان باطلأ 0 ولا يكون هذا الاعلأن حجة على الغير الا اذا سجل0 (2) وخلأل ثلأثين يوما على الأكثر من تاريخ هذا الاعلأن يجب أن يودع خزانة المحكمة الكائن فى دائراتها العقار كل الثمن الحقيقى الذى حصل به البيع , مع مراعاة أن يكون هذا الايداع قبل رفع الدعوى بالشفعة ,فان لم يتم الايداع فى هذاالميعاد على الوجه المتقدم سقط حق الأخذ بالشفعة0

اجراءات الشفعة
0943
- ترفع دعوى الشفعة على البائع والمشترى أمام المحكمة الكائن فى دائرتها العقار وتقيد بالجدول 0 ويكون كل ذلك فى ميعاد ثلأثين يوما من تاريخ الاعلأن المنصوص عليه فى المادة السابقة والا سقط الحق فيها والحكم فى الدعوى على وجه السرعة0

اجراءات الشفعة
0944
الحكم الذى يصدر نهائيا بثبوت الشفعة يعتير سندا لملكية الشيع , وذلك دون اخلأل بالقواعد المتعلقة با لتسجيل0

اثار الشفعة
0945
(1) يحل الشفيع قبل البائع محل المشترى فى جميع حقوقه والتزاماته 0 (2) وانما لايحق له الانتفاع بالأجل الممنوح للمشترى فى دفع الثمن الا برضاءالبائع 0 (3) واذا استحق العقار للغير بعد أخذه بالشفعة فليس للشفيع ان يرجع الاعلى البائع.

اثار الشفعة
0946
-(1) اذا بنى المشترى فى العقار المشفوع أو غرس فيه أشجاراقبل اعلأن الرغبة فى الشفعة , كان الشفيع ملزما تبعا لما يختاره المشترى أن يدفع له اما المبلغ الذىأنفقه أو مقدار ما زاد فى قيمة العقار بسبب البناء أوالغراس. (2) واما اذا حصل البناء أو الغراس بعد اعلأن الرغبة فى الشفعة , كان للشفيع أن يطلب الازالة .فاذا اختارأن يستبقى البناء أو الغراس فلا يلزم الا بدفع قيمة أدوات البناء وأجرة العمل أو نفقات الغراس.

اثار الشفعة
0947
- لايسرى فى حق الشفيع أى رهن رسمى أو أى حق اختصاص أخذ ضد المشترى ولا أى بيع صدر من المشترى ولا أى حق عينى رتبه أو ترتب ضده اذا كان كل ذلك قدتم بعد التاريخ الذى سجل فيه اعلأن الرغبة فى الشفعة. ويبقى مع ذلك قد تم بعد التاريخ الذى سجل فيه اعلأن الرغبة فى الشفعة . ويبقى مع ذلك للدائنين المقيدين ما كان لهم من حقوق الأولوية فيهما آل للمشترى من ثمن العقار .

سقوط الشفعة
0948
يسقطالحق فى الأخذ بالشفعة فى الأحوال الآتية: (أ) اذا نزل الشفيع عن حقه فى الآخذ بالشفعة ولو قبل البيع. (ب) اذا انقضت أربعة أشهر من يوم تسجيل عقد البيع. (ج) فى الأحوال الأخرى التى نص عليها القانون.

7- الحيازة ***كسب الحيازة وأنتقالها وزوالها
0949
(1) لاتقوم الحيازة على عمل يأتيه شخص على أنه مجرد رخصة من المباحات او عمل يتحمله على سبيل التسامح . (2) واذا اقترنت بأكراه أو حصلت خفية أو كان فيها لبس فلا يكون لها اثر قبل من وقع عليه الأكراهأو أخفيت عنه الحيازة او التبس عليه امرها الا من الوقت الذى تزول فيه هذه العيوب .

7- الحيازة ***كسب الحيازة وأنتقالها وزوالها
0950
ويجوز لغير المميز أن يكسب الحيازة عن طريق من ينوب عنه نيابة قانونية .

7- الحيازة ***كسب الحيازة وأنتقالها وزوالها
0951
(1) تصح الحيازة بالوساطة متى كان الوسيط يباشرها بأسم الحائز وكان متصلا به اتصالا يلزمه الأئتمار بأوامره فيما يتعلق بهذه الحيازة . (2) وعند الشك يفترض أن مباشر الحيازة انما يحوز لنفسه فأن كانت استمرار الحيازة سابقة افترض ان هذا الأستمرار هو لحساب البادئ بها .

7- الحيازة ***كسب الحيازة وأنتقالها وزوالها
0952
تنتقل الحيازة من الحائز الى غيره أذا اتفقا على ذلك وكان فى استطاعة من انتقلت اليه الحيازة ان يسيطر على الحق الوارد عليه الحيازة ولو لم يكن هناك تسلم مادى للشئ موضوع هذا الحق .

7- الحيازة ***كسب الحيازة وأنتقالها وزوالها
0953
يجوز أن يتم نقل الحيازة دون تسليم مادى اذا استمر الحائز واضعا يده لحساب من يخلفه فى الحيازة . أو استمر الخلف واضعا يده ولكن لحساب نفسه .

7- الحيازة ***كسب الحيازة وأنتقالها وزوالها
0954
(1) تسليم السندات المعطاه عن البضائع المعهود بها الى امين النقل أو المودعة فى المخازن يقوم مقام تسليم البضائع ذاتها . (2) على أنه اذا تسلم شخص هذه المستندات وتسلم اخر البضاعة ذاتها وكان كلاهما حسن النية فأن الأفضلية تكون لمن تسلم البضاعة .

7- الحيازة ***كسب الحيازة وأنتقالها وزوالها
0955
(1) تنتقل الحيازة للخلف العام بصفاتها على أنه اذا كان السلف سئ النية واثبت الخلف انه كان فى حيازته حسن النية جاز له أن يتمسك بحسن نيته . (2) ويجوز للخلف الخاص ان يضم الى حيازته حيازة سلفه فى كل ما يرتبه القانون على الحيازة من اثر .

7- الحيازة ***كسب الحيازة وأنتقالها وزوالها
0956
تزول الحيازة اذا تخلى الحائز عن سيطرته الفعليه على الحق او اذا فقد هذه السيطرة بأية طريقة اخرى .

7- الحيازة ***كسب الحيازة وأنتقالها وزوالها
0957
(1) لاتنقضى الحيازة اذا حال دون مباشرة السيطرة الفعلية على الحق مانع وقتى . (2) ولكن الحيازة تنقضى أذا استمر هذا المانع سنة كاملة وكان ناشئا من حيازة جديده وقعت رغم ارادة الحائز أو دون علمه , وتحسب السنة من الوقت الذى بدأت فيه الحيازة الجديدة , اذا بدأت علنا أو من وقت علم الحائز الأول بها اذا بدأت خفيه .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الشيوع الأجبارى
0850
ليس للشركاء فى مال شائع ان يطلبوا قسمته اذا تبين من الغرض الذى اعد له هذا المال انه يجب ان يبقى دائما على الشيوع .

ملكية الأسرة
0851
لأعضاء الأسرة الواحدة الذين تجمعهم وحدة العمل اوالمصلحة ان يتفقوا كتابة على ملكية الأسرة وتتكون هذه الملكيه من تركة ورثوها واتفقوا علىجعلها كلها او بعضها ملكا للأسرة وأما من أى مال اخر مملوك لهم اتفقوا على ادخاله فى هذه الملكية .

ملكية الأسرة
0852
(1) يجوز الأتفاق على انشاء ملكية الأسرة لدة تزيد على خمسة عشر سنة على انه يجوز لكل شريك ان يطلب من المحكمة الأذن له فى اخراج نصيبه من هذه الملكية قبل انقضاء الأجل المتفق عليه اذا وجد مبرر قوى لذلك . (2) واذا لم يكن للملكية المذكوره اجل معين كان لكل شريك ان يخرج نصيبه منها بعد ستة اشهر من يوم أن يعلن الى الشركاء رغبته فى اخراج نصيبه .

ملكية الأسرة
0853
(1) ليس للشركاء ان يطلبوا القسمة مادامت ملكية الأسرة قائمة ولا يجوز لأى شريك ان يتصرف فى نصيبه لأجنبى عن الأسرة الا بموافقة الشركاء جميعا . (2) واذا تملك اجنبى عن الأسرة حصة احد الشركاء برضاء هذا الشريك أو جبرا عنه فلا يكون هذا الأجنبى شريكا فى ملكية الأسرة الا برضائه ورضاء باقى الشركاء .

ملكية الأسرة
0854
(1) للشركاء اصحاب القدر الاكبر من قيمة الحصص أن يعينوا من بينهم للأدارة واحدا أو أكثر وللمدير ان يدخل على ملكية الأسرة من التغيير فى الغرض الذى أعد له المال المشترك ما يحسن به طريق الأنتفاع بهذا المال , مالم يكن هناك اتفاق على غير ذلك . (2) ويجوز عزل المدير بالطريقة التى عين بها ولو اتفق على غير ذلك كما يجوز للمحكمة ان تعزله بناء على طلب أى شريك أذا وجد سبب قوى يبررهذا العزل .

ملكية الأسرة
0855
فيما عدا الأحكام السابقة تنطبق قواعد الملكية الشائعة وقواعد الوكالة على ملكية الأسرة .

ملكية الطبقات
0856
(1) اذا تعدد ملاك طبقات الدار أو شققها المختلفة فأنهم يعدون شركاء فى ملكية الأرض وملكية اجزاء البناء المعدة للأستعمال المشترك بين الجميع وبوجه خاص الأساسات والجدران الرئيسية والمداخل وألأفنية والأسطح والمصاعد والممرات والدهاليز وقواعد الأرضيات وكل انواع الأنابيب والا ما كان منها داخل الطبقة او الشقة كل هذا مالم يوجد فى سندات الملك ما يخالفه . (2) وهذه الأجزاء المشتركة من الدار لاتقبل القسمة ويكون نصيب كل مالك فبها بنسبة قيمة الجزء الذى له فى الدار وليس لمالك ان يتصرف فى نصيبه هذا مستقبلا عن الجزء الذى يملكه . (3) والحواجز الفاصلة بين شقتين تكون ملكيتها مشتركة بين اصحاب هاتين الشقتين .

ملكية الطبقات
0857
(1) كل مالك فى سبيل الأنتفاع بالجزء الذى يملكه فى الدار حر فى ان يستعمل الأجزاء المشتركة فيما اعدت له على ألا يحول دون استعمال باقى الشركاء لحقوقهم . (2) ولا يجوز احداث اى تعديل فى الأجزاء المشتركة بغير موافقة جميع الملاك حتى عند تجديد البناء الااذا كان التعديل الذى يقوم به احد الملاك على نفقاه الخاصة من شأنه ان يسهل استعمال تلك الأجزاء دون أن يغير من تخصيصها أو يلحق الضرر بالملاك الأخرين .

ملكية الطبقات
0858
(1) على كل مالك أن يشترك فى تكاليف حفظ ألأجزاء المشتركة وصيانتها زأدارتها زتجديدها ويكون نصيبه فى هذه التكاليف بنسبة قيمة الجزء الذى له فى الدار مالم يوجد أتفاق على غير ذلك . (2) ولا يحق لمالك أن يتخلى عن نصيبه فى ألأجزاء المشتركة للتخلص من ألأشتراك فى التكاليف المتقدمة الذكر .

ملكية الطبقات
0859
(1) على مالك السفل أن يقوم بأعمال الترميمات اللازمة لمنع سقوط العلو . (2) فأذا أمتنع عن القيام بهذه الترميمات جاز للقاضى أن يأمر ببيع السفل ويجوز فى كل حال لقاضى الأمور المستعجلة أن يأمر بأجراء الترميمات العاجلة .

ملكية الطبقات
0860
(1) أذا انهدم البناء وجب على صاحب السفل أن يعيد بناء سفله فأذا امتع جاز للقاضى أن يأمر ببيع سفله ألا اذا طلب صاحب العلو أن يعيد هو بناء السفل على نفقة صاحبه . (2) وفى الحالة الأخيرة يجوز لصاحب العلو ان يمنع صاحب السفل من السكنى وألأنتفاع حتى يؤدى ما فى ذمته ويجوز له ايضا أن يحصل على أذن فى أيجار السفل أو سكناه استيفاء لحقه .

ملكية الطبقات
0861
لايجوز لصاحب العلو أن يزيد فى ارتفاع بنائه بحيث يضر السفل .

اتحاد ملاك طبقات البناء الواحد
0862
(1) حيثما وجدت ملكية مشتركة لعقار مقسم الى طبقات أو شقق جاز للملاك أن يكونوا اتحاد فيما بينهم . (2) ويجوز أن يكون الغرض من تكوين الأتحاد بناء العقارات أو مشتراها لتوزيع ملكية اجزائها على اعضائها .

اتحاد ملاك طبقات البناء الواحد
0863
للأتحاد أن يضع بموافقة جميع الأعضاء نظاما لضمان حسن ألأنتفاع بالعقار المشترك وحسن أدارته .

اتحاد ملاك طبقات البناء الواحد
0864
اذا لم يوجد نظام للأدارة أو أذا خلا النظام من ألنص على بعض ألأمور تكون أدارة ألأجزاء المشتركة من حق ألأتحاد وتكون قراراته فى ذلك ملزمه . بشرط أن يدعى جميع ذوى الشأن بكتاب موصى عليه ألى ألأجتماع وأن تصدر ألقرارات من أغلبية الملاك محسوبة على اساس قيمة ألأنصباء .

اتحاد ملاك طبقات البناء الواحد
0865
للأتحاد بأغلبية الأصوات المنصوص عليها فى ألمادة ألسابقة أن يفرض أى تأمين مشترك من ألأخطار ألتى تهدد ألعقار أو ألشركاء فى جملتهم وله أن يأذن فى أجراء اية أعمال أو تركيبات مما يترتب عليها زيادة فى قيمة العقار كله أو بعضه وذلك على نفقة من يطلبه من ألملاك وبما يضعه ألأتحاد من شروط وما يفرضه من تعويضات وألتزامات أخرى لمصلحة ألشركاء .

اتحاد ملاك طبقات البناء الواحد
0866
(1) يكون للأتحاد مأمور يتولى تنفيذ قراراته ويعين بألأغلبية المشار اليها فى المادة 864 فأن لم تتحقق ألأغلبية عين بأمر يصدر من رئيس ألمحكمة ألبتدائية الكائن فى دائرتها العقار بناء على طلب أحد الشركاء بعد اعلان الملاك الأخرين لسماع اقوالهم وعلى ألمأمور أذا أقتضى الحال أن يقوم من تلقاء نفسه بما يلزم لحفظ جميع ألأجزاء المشتركة وحراستها وصيانتها وله أن يطالب كل ذى شأن بتنفيذ هذه ألألتزامات كل هذا مالم يوجد نص فى نظام ألأتحاد يخالفه . (2)ويمثل ألمأمور ألأتحاد أمام ألقضاء حتى فى مخاصمة ألملاك أذا اقتضى ألمر ألصادر بتعيينه.

اتحاد ملاك طبقات البناء الواحد
0867
(1) أجرألمأمر يحدده القرار أو ألأمر الصادر بتعيينه . (2) ويجوز عزله بقرار تتوافر فيه ألأغلبية المشار اليها فى المادة 864 أو بأمر يصدر من رئيس ألمحكمة ألأبتدائية ألكائن فى دائرتها ألعقار بعد اعلان الشركاء لسماع اقوالهم فى هذا ألعزل .

اتحاد ملاك طبقات البناء الواحد
0868
(1) اذا هلك البناء بحريق أو بسببأخر فعلى ألشركاء أن يلتزموا من حيث تجديده ما يقرره ألأتحاد بألأغلبية المنصوص عليها فى المادة 863 ما لم يوجد أتفاق يخالف ذلك . (2) فأذا قرر ألأتحاد تجديد ألبناء خصص ما قد يستحق من تعويض بسبب هلاك العقار لأعمال ألتجديد دون أخلال بحقوق اصحاب الديون المقيدة .

اتحاد ملاك طبقات البناء الواحد
0869
(1) كل قرض يمنحه ألأتحاد أحد ألشركاء لتمكينه من ألقيام بألتزاماته يكون مضمونا بأمتياز على ألجزء ألمفرز ألذى يملكه وعلى حصته ألشائعة فى ألأجزاء ألمشتركة من ألعقار . (2) وتحسب مرتبة هذا ألأمتياز من يوم قيده .

اسباب كسب الملكية **1- الأستيلاء ***الأستيلاء على منقول ليس له مالك
0870
من وضع يده على منقول لامالك له بنية تملكه , ملكه .

اسباب كسب الملكية **1- الأستيلاء ***الأستيلاء على منقول ليس له مالك
0871
(1) يصبح النقول لامالك له اذا تخلى عنه مالكه بقصد النزول عن ملكيته . (2) وتعتبر الحيوانات غير الأليفة لامالك لها مادامت طليقة . وأذا اعتقل حيوان منها ثم اطلق عاد لامالك له اذا لم يتبعه المالك فورا أو اذا كف عن تتبعه . وما روض من الحيوانات وألف الرجوع الى المكان المخصص له ثم فقد هذه العادة يرجع لامالك له .

اسباب كسب الملكية **1- الأستيلاء ***الأستيلاء على منقول ليس له مالك
0872
(1) الكنز المدفون او المخبوء الذى لايستطيع احد أن يثبت ملكيته له يكون لمالك العقار الذى وجد فيه الكنز أو لمالك رقبته . (2) والكنز ألذى يعثر عليه فى عين موقوفه يكون ملكا خالصا للواقف ولورثته.

اسباب كسب الملكية **1- الأستيلاء ***الأستيلاء على منقول ليس له مالك
0873
الحق فى صيد البحروالبر واللقطة وألشياء الأثرية تنظمه لوائح خاصة .

الأستيلاء على عقار ليس له مالك
0874
(1) الأراضى غير المزروعة التى لا مالك لها تكون ملكا للدولة . (2) ولا يجوز تملك هذه الأراضى أو وضع اليد عليها ألا بترخيص من الدولة وفقا للوائح . (3) الا انه اذا زرع مصرى ارضا غير مزروعة أو غرسها أو بنى عليها تملك فى الحال الجزء المزروع او المبنى ولو بغير ترخيص من الدولة ولكنه يفقد ملكيته بعدم الأستعمال مدة خمس سنوات متتابعة خلال الخمس عشرة سنة التالية للتملك .

2-الميراث وتصفية التركـــــة
0875
(1) تعيين ألورثه وتحديد انصبائهم فى ألأرث وانتقال اموال التركة اليهم تسرى فى شأنها احكام الشريعة الأسلامية والقوانين الصادرة فى شأنها (2) وتتبع فى تصفية التركة الأحكام الأتيه .

تعيين مصف التركة
0876
اذا لم يعين المورث وصيا لتركته وطلب أحد ذوى الشأن تعيين مصف لها عينت المحكمة اذا رأت موجبا لذلك من تجمع الورثة على أختياره فأن لم تجمع الورثة على أحد تولى ألقاضى اختيار المصفى على أن يكون بقدر المستطاع من بين الورثة وذلك بعد سماع اقوال هؤلاء .

تعيين مصف التركة
0877
(1) لمن عين مصفيا أن يرفض تولى هذه المهمة أو أن يتنحى عنها بعد توليها وذلك طبقا لأحكام الوكالة . (2) وللقاضى ايضا اذا طلب اليه احد ذوى الشأن او النيابة العامة أو دون طلب عزل المصفى وأستبدال غيره به متى وجدت أسباب تبررذلك .

تعيين مصف التركة
0878
(1) اذا عين ألمورث وصيا للتركة وجب أن يقر ألقاضى هذا ألتعيين . (2) ويسرى على وصى التركة ما يسرى على المصفى من أحكام .

تعيين مصف التركة
0879
(1) على كاتب المحكمة أن يقيد يوما فيوما ألأوامر الصادرة بتعيين المصفيين وبتثبييت أوصياء ألتركة فى سجل عام تدون فيه اسماء المورثين بحسب ألوضاع ألمقررة للفهارس ألأبجدية ويجب أن يؤشر فى هامش ألسجل بكل أمر يصدر بالعزل وبكل ما يقع من تنازل . (2) ويكون لقيد ألأمر الصادر بتعيين ألمصفى من ألأثر فى حق ألغير ألذى يتعامل مع ألورثة فى شأن عقارات ألتركة ما للتأشير المنصوص عليه فى المادة 914 .

تعيين مصف التركة
0880
(1) يتسلم المصفى اموال التركة بمجرد تعيينه ويتولى تصفيتها برقابة المحكمة وله أن يطلب منها اجرا عادلا على قيامه بمهمته . (2) ونفقات التصفية تتحملها التركة ويكون لهذه النفقات حق امتياز فى مرتبة امتياو المصروفات القضائية .

تعيين مصف التركة
0881
على المحكمة أن تتخذ عند ألأقتضاء جميع ما يجب من الأحتياطات المستعجلة للمحافظة على التركة وذلك بناء على طلب ذوى الشأن أو بناء على طلب ألنيابة العامة أو دون طلب ما ولها بوجه خاص أن تأمر بوضع ألأختام وأيداع ألنقود وألأوراق ألماليه وألشياء ذات القيمة .

تعيين مصف التركة
0882
(1) على المصفى أن يقوم فى الحال بالصرف من مال التركة لتسديد نفقات تجهيز الميت ونفقات مأتمه بما يناسب حالته , وعليه ايضا أن يستصدر أمر من قاضى ألأمور الوقتية بصرف نفقة كافيه بالقدر المقبول من هذا المال الى من كان المورث يعولهم من ورثته حتى تنهى التصفية على أن تخصم ألنفقة التى يستولى عليها كل وارث من نصيبه من ألأرث . (2) وكل منازعة تتعلق بهذه النفقة يفصل فيها قاضى الأمور ألوقتية .

جرد التركـــــة
0883
(1) لايجوز من وقت قيد ألأمر الصادر بتعيينالمصفى أن يتخذ الدائنون أى أجراء على ألتركة كما لايجوز لهم أن يستمروا فى أى اجراء اتخذوه ألا فى مواجهة ألمصفى . (2) وكل توزيع فتح ضد ألمورث ولم تقفل النهائية يجب وقفه حتى تتم تسوية جميع ديون التركة متى طلب ذلك أحد ذوى الشأن .

جرد التركـــــة
0884
لايجوز للوارث قبل ان تسلم اليه شهلدة التوريث المنصوص عليها فى المادة 901 أن يتصرف فى مال التركة كما لايجوز له أن يستوفى ما للتركة من ديون أن يجعل دينا عليه قصاصا بدين التركة .

جرد التركـــــة
0885
(1) على المصفى فى اثناء التصفية أن يتخذ ما تتطلبه اموال التركة من الوسائل التحفظيه وأن يقوم بما يلزم من أعمال ألأدارة وعليه ايضا أن ينوب عن ألتركة فى ألدعاوى وأن يستوفى مالها من ديون قد حلت . (2) ويكون المصفى ولو لم يكن مأجورا مسئولا مسئولية الوكيل المأجور وللقاضى أن يطالبه بتقديم حساب عن أدارته فى مواعيد دوريه .

جرد التركـــــة
0886
(1) على المصفى أن يوجه تكليفا علنيا لدائنى التركة ومدينيها يدعوهم فيه لأن يقدموا بيانا بما لهم من حقوق وما عليهم من ديون وذلك خلال ثلاثة اشهر من التاريخ الذى ينشر فيه التكليف اخر مرة . (2) ويجب أن يلصق التكليف على الباب الرئيسى لمقر العمدة فى المدينة أو القريه التى توجد بها أعيان التركة أو على ألباب الرئيسى لمركز البوليس فى المدن التى تقع فى دائرتها هذه الأعيان وفى لوحة المحكمة الجزئية التى يقع فى دائرتها اخر موطن للمورث . وفى صحيفة من الصحف اليومية الواسعة ألأنتشار .

جرد التركـــــة
0887
(1) على المصفى أن يودع قلم كتاب المحكمة خلال اربعة اشهر من يوم تعيينه قائمة تبين ما للتركة وما عليها ايضا وأن يخطر بكتاب موصى عليه فى الميعاد المتقدم كل ذى شأن بحصول هذا الأيداع . (2) ويجوز أن يطلب من القاضى مد هذا الميعاد اذا وجدت ظروف تبرر ذلك .

جرد التركـــــة
0888
(1) للمصفى أن يستعين فى الجرد وفى تقدير قيمة اموال التركة بخبير او بمن يكون له فى ذلك دراية خاصة . (2) ويجب على المصفى أن يثبت ما تكشف عنه اوراق المورث وما هو ثابت فى السجلات العامة من حقوق وديون وما يصل الى علمه منها من أى طريق كان وعلى الورثة أن يبلغوا المصفى عما يعلمونه من ديون على التركة وحقوق لها .

جرد التركـــــة
0889
يعاقب بعقوبة التبديد كل ما استولى غشا على شئ من مال التركة ولو كان وارثا .

جرد التركـــــة
0890
(1) كل منازعة فى صحة الجرد وبخاصة ما كان متعلقا بأغفال أعيان أو حقوق للتركة أو عليها أو بأثباتها ترفع بعريضة للمحكمة بناء على طلب كل ذى شأن خلال الثلاثين يوما التالية للأخطار بأيداع قائمة الجرد . (2) وتجرى المحكمة تحقيقا فأذا رأت ان الشكوى جديه اصدرت امرا بقبولها ويصح التظلم من هذا ألأمر وفقا لأحكام قانون المرافعات . (3) وأن لم يكن النزاع قد سبق رفعه الى القضاء عينت المحكمة اجلا يرفع فيه ذو الشأن دعواه امام المحكمة المختصة وتقضى فيها هذه المحكمة على وجه الأستعجال .

تسوية ديون التركة
0891
بعد انقضاء الميعاد المعين لرفع المنازعات المتعلقة بالجرد يقوم المصفى بعد استئذان المحكمة بوفاء ديون التركة التى لم يقم فى شأنها نزاع اما الديون التى نوزع فيها فتسوى بعد الفصل فى النزاع نهائيا .

تسوية ديون التركة
0892
على المصفى فى حالة اعسار التركة أو فى حالة احتمال اعسارها ان يقف تسوية أى دين ولو لم يقم فى شأنه نزاع حتى يفصل نهائيا فى جميع المنازعات المتعلقة بديون التركة .

تسوية ديون التركة
0893
(1) يقوم المصفى بوفاء ديون التركة مما يحصله من حقوقها ومما تشتمل عليه من نقود ومن ثمن يكون قد باعه بسعر السوق من اوراق ماليه ومن ثمن ما فى التركة من منقول فأن لم يكن ذلك كافيا فمن ثمن مافى التركة من عقار . (2) وتباع منقولات التركة وعقاراتها بالمزاد العلنى وفقا للأوضاع وفى المواعيد المنصوص عليها فى البيوع الجبريه ألا اذا اتفق جميع الورثة على أن يتم البيع بطريقة اخرى او على أن يتم ممارسة فأذا كانت التركة معسرة لزمت ايضا موافقة جميع الدائنين وللورثة فى جميع ألأحوال الحق فى أن يدخلوا المزاد .

تسوية ديون التركة
0894
للمحكمة بناء على طلب جميع الورثة أن تحكم بحلول الدين المؤجل وبتعيين المبلغ الذى يستحقه الدائن مراعية فى ذلك حكم المادة 544.

تسوية ديون التركة
0895
(1) اذا لم يجمع الورثة على حلول الدين المؤجل تولت المحكمة توزيع الديون المؤجله وتوزيع اموال التركة بحيث يختص كل وارث من جملة ديون التركة ومن جملة اموالها بما يكون فى نتيجته معادلا لصافى حصته فى الأرث . (2) وترتب المحكمة لكل دائن من دائنى التركة تأمينا كافيا على عقار أو منقول على أن تحتفظ لمن كان له تأمين خاص بنفس هذا التأمين فأن أستحال تحقيق ذلك ولو بأضافة ضمان تكميلى يقدمه الورثه من مالهم الخاص أو بالأتفاق على أية تسوية اخرى رتبت المحكمة التأمين على أموال التركة جميعها . (3) وفى جميع هذه الأحوال اذا ورد تأمين على عقار ولم يكن قد سبق شهره وجب أن يشهر هذا التأمين وفقا للأحكام المقررة فى شهر حق الأختصاص .

تسوية ديون التركة
0896
يجوز لكل وارث بعد توزيع الديون المؤجلة ان يدفع القدر الذى اختص به قبل أن يحل الأجل طبقا للمادة 894 .

تسوية ديون التركة
0897
دائنوا التركة الذين لم يستوفوا حقوقهم لعدم ظهورها فى قائمة الجرد ولم تكن لهم تأمينات على اموال التركة لايجوز لهم ان يرجعوا على من كسب بحسن نية حقا عينيا على تلك الأموال وانما لهم الرجوع على الورثة بسبب اثرائهم .

تسوية ديون التركة
0898
يتولى المصفى بعد تصفية ديون التركة تنفيذ الوصايا وغيرها من التكاليف .

تسليم اموال التركة وقسمة هذه الأموال
0899
بعد تنفيذ التزامات التركة يؤول ما بقى من اموالها الى الورثه كل بحسب نصيبه الشرعى .

تسليم اموال التركة وقسمة هذه الأموال
0900
(1) يسلم المصفى الى الورثة ما آل اليهم من اموال التركة . (2) ويجوز للورثة بمجرد انقضاء الميعاد المقرر للمنازعات المتعلقة بالجرد المطالبة بأن يتسلموا بصفتة مؤقته الأشياء أو النقود التى لا يحتاج لها فى تصفية التركة أو أن يتسلموا بعضا منها وذلك مقابل تقديم كفاله أو بدون تقديمها .

تسليم اموال التركة وقسمة هذه الأموال
0901
تسلم المحكمة الى كل وارث يقدم اعلاما شرعيا بالوراثة أو ما يقوم مقام هذا الأعلام شهادة تقرر حقه فى الأرث وتبن مقدار نصيبه منه وتعين ما آل اليه من اموال التركة .

تسليم اموال التركة وقسمة هذه الأموال
0902
لكل وارث ان يطلب من المصفى أن يسلمه نصيبه فى الأرث مفرزا الا اذا كان هذا الوارث ملزما بالبقاء فى الشيوع بناء على اتفاق او نص فى القانون .

تسليم اموال التركة وقسمة هذه الأموال
0903
(1) اذا كان طلب القسمةواجب القبول تولى المصفى اجراء القسمة بطريقة وديه على ألا تصبح هذه القسمة نهائية الا بعد أن يقرها الورثة بالأجماع . (2) فأذا لم ينعقد اجماعهم على ذلك فعلى المصفى ان يرفع على نفقة التركة دعوى بالقسمة وفقا لأحكام القانون وتستنزل نفقات الدعوى من انصباء المتقاسمين .

تسليم اموال التركة وقسمة هذه الأموال
0904
تسرى على قسمة التركة القواعد المقررة فى القسمة وبوجه خاص ما يتعلق منها بضمان التعرض والأستحقاق وبالغبن وبأمتياز المتقاسم وتسرى عليها ايضا الأحكام الأتيه .

تسليم اموال التركة وقسمة هذه الأموال
0905
اذا لم يتفق الورثة على قسمة الأوراق العائلية او الأشياء التى تتصل بعاطفة الورثه نحو المورث امرت المحكمة أما ببيع هذه الأشياء أو بأعطائها لأحد الورثه مع استنزال قيمتها من نصيبه فى الميراث أو دون استنزال ويراعى فى ذلك ما جرى عليه العرف وما يحيط بالورثه من ظروف شخصية .

تسليم اموال التركة وقسمة هذه الأموال
0906
اذا كان بين اموال التركو مستغل زراعى أو صناعى أو تجارى مما يعتبر وحدة اقتصادية قائمة بذاتها وجب تخصيصه برمته لمن يطلبه من الورثة اذا كان اقدره على الأضطلاع به وثمن هذا المستغل يقوم بحسب قيمته ويستنزل من نصيب الوارث فى التركة فأذا تساوت قدرة الورثة على الأضطلآ‘ بالمستغل خصص لمن يعطى من بينهم اعلى قيمة بحيث لاتقل عن ثمن المثل .

تسليم اموال التركة وقسمة هذه الأموال
0907
اذا اختص احد الورثه بدين للتركة فأن باقى الورثه لايضمنون له المدين اذا هو اعسر بعد القسمة مالم يوجد اتفاق يقضى بغير ذلك .

تسليم اموال التركة وقسمة هذه الأموال
0908
تصح الوصية بقسمة اعيان التركة على ورثة الموصى بحيث يعين لكل وارث او لبعض الورثة قدر نصيبه فأن زادت قيمة ماعين لأحدهم على استحقاقه فى التركة كانت الزيادة وصيه .

تسليم اموال التركة وقسمة هذه الأموال
0909
القسمة المضافة الى مابعد الموت يجوز الرجوع فيها دائما وتصبح لازمة بوفاة الموصى .

تسليم اموال التركة وقسمة هذه الأموال
0910
اذا لم تشمل القسمة جميع اموال المورث وقت وفاته فأن الأموال التى لم تدخل فى القسمة تؤول شائعة الى الورثه طبقا لقواعد الميراث .

تسليم اموال التركة وقسمة هذه الأموال
0911
اذا مات قبل وفاة المورث واحدا أو أكثر من الورثة المحتملين الذين دخلوا فى القسمة فأن الحصة المفرزة التى وقعت فى نصيب من مات تؤول شائعة الى الورثة طبقا لقواعد الميراث .

تسليم اموال التركة وقسمة هذه الأموال
0912
تسرى فى القسمة المضافة الى ما بعد الموت احكان القسمة عامة عدا احكام الغبن .

تسليم اموال التركة وقسمة هذه الأموال
0913
اذا لم تشمل القسمة ديون التركة أو شملتها ولكن لم يوافق الدائنون على هذه القسمة جاز عند عدم تسوية الديون بألأتفاق مع الدائنين أن يطلب أى وارث قيمة التركة طبقا للمادة 895 على أن تراعى بقدر ألأمكان القسمة التى أوصى بها المورث وألأعتبارات التى بنت عليها .

احكام التركات التى لم تصف.
0914
اذا لم تكن التركة قد صفيت وفقا لأحكام النصوص السابقة جاز لدائنى التركة العاديين ان يتخذوا بحقوهم أو بما أوصى به لهم على عقارات التركة التى حصل التصرف فيها او التى رتبت عليها حقوق عينيه لصالح الغير اذا أشروا بديونهم وفقا لأحكام القانون .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

2- العلاقة ما بين الكفيل والمدين
0798
(1) يجب على الكفيل أن يخطر المدين قبل ان يقوم بوفائه الدين والا سقط حقه فى الرجوع على المدين اذا كان هذا قد وفى الدين او كانت عنده وقت الأستحقاق اسباب تقضى ببطلان الدين او بأنقضائه . (2) فأذا لم يعارض المدين فى الوفاء بقى للكفيل حقه فى الرجوع عليه ولو كان المدين قد دفع الدين أو كانت لديه اسباب تقضى ببطلانه أو بأنقضائه .

2- العلاقة ما بين الكفيل والمدين
0799
اذا وفى الكفيل الدين كان له ان يحل محل الدائن فى جميع ماله من حقوق قبل المدين ولكن اذا لم يوفى الا بعض الدين فلا يرجع بما وفاه الا بعد ان يستوفى الدائن كل حقه من المدين .

2- العلاقة ما بين الكفيل والمدين
0800
(1) للكفيل الذى وفى الدين ان يرجع على المدين سواء كانت الكفالة سواء كانت الكفاله قد عقدت بعله أو بغير علمه0 (2) وير جع بأصل الدين وبا لفوائد والمصرفات , على أنه فى المصرفات لايرجع الا بالذى دفعه من وقت اخباره المدين الآصلى بالاجراءات التى اتخذت ضده0 (3) ويكون للكفيل الحق فى الفوائد القانونية عن كل ما قام بدفعه ابتداء من يوم الدفع0

2- العلاقة ما بين الكفيل والمدين
0801
اذا تعدد المدينون فى دين واحد وكانوا متضامنين 0 فللكفيل الذى ضمنهم جمعيا أن يرجع على أى منهم بجميع ما وفاه من الدين
القسم الثانى /الكتاب الثالث/الباب الأول/الفصل الأول
الحقوق العينيه/الحقوق العينية الأصلية /حق الملكية /حق الملكية بوجه عام/1- نطاقة ووسائل حمايته
0802
لمالك الشىء وحده , فى حدود القانون , حق استعماله واستغلأله والتصرف فيه(

الحقوق العينيه/الحقوق العينية الأصلية /حق الملكية /حق الملكية بوجه عام/1- نطاقة ووسائل حمايته
0803
مالك الشىء يملك كل ما يعد من عناصره الجوهرية بحيث لا يمكن فصله عنه دون أن يهلك أو ينلف أويتغير0(2) وماكية الآرض تشمل ما فوقها وما تحتها الى الحد المفيد فى التمتع بها , علواأو عمقا0 (3) ويجوز بمقتتضى القانون أو الاتفاق أن تكون ملكية سطح الأرض منصلة عن ملكية ما فوقها أو ما تحتها0

الحقوق العينيه/الحقوق العينية الأصلية /حق الملكية /حق الملكية بوجه عام/1- نطاقة ووسائل حمايته
0804
لمالك الشىء الحق فى كل ثماره ومنتجاته وملحقاته ما لم يوجد نص أو اتفاق يخالف ذلك0

الحقوق العينيه/الحقوق العينية الأصلية /حق الملكية /حق الملكية بوجه عام/1- نطاقة ووسائل حمايته
0805
لايجوز أن يحرم أحد من ملكه الا فى الأحوال التى يقررها القانون , وبالطريقة التى يرسمها , ويكون ذلك فى مقابل تعويض عادل0

2- القيود التى ترد على حق الملكية
0806
على المالك أيراعى فى استعمال حقه ما تقضى به القوانين والمراسيم واللوائح المتعلقة بالمصلحة العامة أو بالمصلحة العامة أو بالمصلحة العامة أو بالمصلحة الخاصة0 وعليه أيضا مراعاة الأحكا م الآتية:

2- القيود التى ترد على حق الملكية
0807
(1) على المالك ألايغلو فى استعمال حقة الى حد يضر بملك الجار0 (2) وليسللجارأن يرجع على جاره فى مضار الجوار المألوفة التى لايمكن تجنبها وانما له أن يطلب ازالة هذه المضار اذا تجاوزت الحد المألوف, على أن يراعى فى ذلك العرف , وطبيعة العقارت , وموقع كل منها بالنسة الى الاخر, والعرض الذى خصصت له0 ول يحول الترخيص الصادر من الجهات المختصة دون استعمال هذا الحق0

2- القيود التى ترد على حق الملكية
0808
(1)من أنشأ مسقاة أو مصرفا خصوصيا طبقا للوائح الخاصة بذلك كان له وحد ه حق استعمالها0 (2) ومع ذلك يجوز للملأك المجاورين أ، يستعملو االمسقاة أو المصرف فيما تحتاجه أراضيهم من رى أو صرف , بعد أن يكون مالك المسقاة أو المصرف قد استوفى حاجته منها , وعلى الملأك المجاورين فى هذالحالة أن يشتركوا فى نفقات انشأء المسقاة أو المصرف وصيانتهما بنسبة مساحة أرضيهم التى تنتفع منها0

2- القيود التى ترد على حق الملكية
0809
يجب على مالك الأرض أن يسمح بأن تمر بأرضه المياه الكافية لرى الأراضى البعيدة عن مورد المياه , وكذلك مياه الصرف الآتية من الأراضى المجاورة لتصب فى أقرب مصرف عمومى , بشرط أن يعوض عن ذلك تعويضا عادلا0

2- القيود التى ترد على حق الملكية
0810
اذا أصاب الأرض ضررمن مسقاة أو مصرف يمر بها سواء أكان ذلك ناشئا عن عدم التطهير ام عن سوء حالة الجسور فأن لمالك الأرض ان يطلب تعويضا كافيا عما اصابه من ضرر .

2- القيود التى ترد على حق الملكية
0811
اذ ا لم يتفق المنتفعون بمسقاه او مصرف على القيام بالأصلاحات الضروريه جاز الزامهم بالأشتراك فيها بناء على طلب اى واحد منهم .

2- القيود التى ترد على حق الملكية
0812
(1) مالك الأرض المحبوسة عن الطريق العام او التى لايصلها بهذا الطريق ممر كاف اذا كان لايتيسر له الوصول الى ذلك الطريق الا بنفقة باهظه او مشقة كبيرة له حق المرور فى الأرض المجاورة بالقدر اللازم لاستغلال ارضه واستعمالها على الوجة المألوف مادامت هذه الأرض محبوسة عن الطريق العام وذلك فى نظير تعويض عادل ولا يستعمل هذا الحق الا فى العقار الذى يكون المرور فيه اخف ضررا وفى موضوع منه يتحقق فيه ذلك . (2) على انه اذا كان الحبس عن الطريق العام ناشئا عن تجزئة عقار تمت بناء على تصرف قانونى وكان من المستطاع ايجاد ممر كاف فى اجزاء هذا العقار فلا تجوز المطالبة بحق المرور فى هذه الأجزاء .

2- القيود التى ترد على حق الملكية
0813
لكل مالك ان يجبر جاره على وضع حدود لأملأكهما المتلأصقة ,وتكون نفقات التحديد شركة بيتهما0

2- القيود التى ترد على حق الملكية
0814
لما لك الحائط المشترك أن يسعمله بحسب الغرض الذى أعدله , وأن يضع فوقه عوارض ليسند عليها السقف دون أن يحمل الحائط فوق طاقته0 (2) فاذا لم يعد الحائط المشترك صالحا للغرض الذى خصص له عادة, فنفقة اصلأحه أو تجديده على الشركاء, كل بنسبة حصته فيه0

2- القيود التى ترد على حق الملكية
0815
(1)للمالك اذا كانت له مصلحة جدية فى تعلية الحائط المشترك أن يعليه , بشرط ألا يلحق بشربكه ضررا بلغيا , وعليه وحده أن ينفق على التعلية وصيانة الجزء المعلى , وعمل ما يلزم لحعل الحائط يتحمل زيادة العبء الناشىء عن التعلية دون أن يفقد شيأ من متانته0 (2) فاذا لم يكن الحائط المشترك صالحا لتحمل التعلبة , فعلى من يرغب فيها من الشركاتء أ، يعيد بناء الحائط كله على نفقته , بحيث يقع ما زاد من سمكه فى ناحيته هو بقدر الا ستطاعة , ويظل الحائط المجدد فى الجزء المعلى مشتلاكا , دون أن يكون للجار الذى أحدث التعلية حق فى التعويض0

2- القيود التى ترد على حق الملكية
0816
للجار الذى لم يساهم فى نفقات التعلية أن يصبح شريكا فى الجزء المعلى اذا هو دفع ما أنفق عليه وقيمة نصف الأرض التى تقوم عليها زيادة0

2- القيود التى ترد على حق الملكية
0817
الحائط الذى يكون فى وقت انشائه فاصلأبين بناء ين يعد مشتركا حتى مفرقهما , مالم يقم دليل على العكس0

2- القيود التى ترد على حق الملكية
0818
(1) ليس لجار أن يجبر جاره على تحويط ملكه ولا على النزول عن جزء من حائط أومن الأرض التى عليها الحائط الافى الحالة المذكورة فىالمادة 816 0(2) ومع ذلك فليس لمالك أالحائط أن يهدمة مختارا دون عذر قوى ان كان هذا يضر الجار الذى يستتر ملكه بالحائط0

2- القيود التى ترد على حق الملكية
0819
لايجوزللجار ان يكون له على جاره مطل مواجه على مسافة تقل عن متر وتقاس المسافة من ظهر الحائط الذى فيه المطل او من حافة المشربة او الخارجة 0(2) واذا كسب احد بالتقادم الحق فى مطل مواجه لمالك الجار على مسافة تقل عن متر فلا يحق لهذا الجار أن يبنى على أقل من متر يقاس بالطريقة السابقة بيانها, وذلك على طول البناء الذى فتح فيه المطل0

2- القيود التى ترد على حق الملكية
0820
لايجوز أن يكون للجار على جاره مطل منحرف على مسافة تقل عن خمسين سنتيمترا من حرف المطل 0, ولكن يرتفع هذا الخطر اذا كان المطل المنحرف على العقار المجاور هوفى الوقت ذاته مطل مواجه للطريق العام

2- القيود التى ترد على حق الملكية
0821
لايشرط أنة مسافة لفتح المناور , وهى التى تعلو قاعدتها عن قامة الانسان المعتاد , ولايقصد بها الامرور الهواء ونفاذ النور , دون أن يسطاع الاطلأل منها على العقار المجاور0

2- القيود التى ترد على حق الملكية
0822
المصانع والاثار والآلات البخارية وجميع المحال المضرة بالجيران يجب أن تنشأ على المسافات المبينة فى اللوائح وبالشروط التى تفرضها0

2- القيود التى ترد على حق الملكية
0823
(1) اذا تضمن العقد أو الوصية شرطا يقضى بمنع التصرف فى مال, فلأ يصح هذا الشرط مالم يكن مبنيا على باعث مشروع ومقصوراعلى مدة معقولة0 (2) ويكون الباعث مشروعا متى كان المرادبا لمنع من التصرف حماية مصلحة مشروعة للمتصرف أو اليه أو الغير0
8
2- القيود التى ترد على حق الملكية
0824
اذا كان شرط المنع من التصرف الوارد فى العقد او الوصية صحيحا طبقا لأحكام المادة السابقة فكل تصرف يقع مخالف له بقع باطلا

3- الملكية الشائعة /احكام الشيوع
0825
اذا ملك اثنان أو أكثر شيئا غير مفرزة حصة كل منهم فيه, فهم شركاء على الشيوع. وتحسب الحصص متساوية اذا لم يقم دليل على غير ذلك0

3- الملكية الشائعة /احكام الشيوع
0826
(1) كل شريك فى الشيوع يملك حصته ملكا تاما, وله أن يتصرف فيها وأن يستولى على ثمارها وأن يستعلها بحيث لايلحق الضرر بحقوق سائر الشركاء0 (2) واذا كان التصرف منصبا على جزء مفرز من المال الشائع ولم يقع هذا الجزء عند القسمة فى نصيب المصرف الى الجزء الذى أل الى المتصرف بطريق القسمة وللمتصرف اليه, اذا كان يجهل أن المتصرف لايملك العين المتصرف فيها مفرزه , الحق فى ابطال التصرف0

3- الملكية الشائعة /احكام الشيوع
0827
تكون ادارة المال الشائع من حق الشركاء مجتمعين مالم يوجد اتفاق يخالف ذلك 0

3- الملكية الشائعة /احكام الشيوع
0828
(1) مايستقر عليه رأى أغلبية الشركاء فى أعمال الادارة المعتادة يكون ملزما للجميع , وتحسب الأغلبية على أساس قيمة الآنصباء فان لم تكن ثمة أغلبية فللمحكمة بناء على طلب أحد الشركاء أن تتخذ من التدابير ماتقضيه الضرورة, ولها أن تعين عند الحاجة من يدير المال الشائع0(2) وللأغلبية أيضا أن تختار مديرا , كما أن لها أن تضع للأدارة ولحسن الانتفاع با لمال الشائع نظاما يسرى حتى على خلفاء الشركاء جميعا سواء أكان الخلف عاما أم كان خاصا0 (3) واذا تولى أحد الشركاء الادارة دون اعتراض من الباقين عد وكيلأ عنهم0

3- الملكية الشائعة /احكام الشيوع
0829
(1) للشركاء الذين يملكون على الآقل ثلأثة أرباع المال الشائع , أن يقرروافى سبيل تحسين الانتفاع بهذا المال من التغييرات الأساسية والتعديل فى الغرض الذى أعد له ما يخرج عن حدود الادارة المعتادة , على أن يعلنوا قرار اتهم الى باقى الشركاء 0 ولمن خالف من هؤلاء حق الرجوع الى المحكمة خلأل شهرين من وقت الاعلأن0(2) وللمحكمة عند الرجوع اليها اذا وافقت على قرار تلك الأ غلبية ,أن تقرر مع هذا ما تراه مناسبا من التدابير0 ولها بوجة خاص أن تأ مر باعطاء المخالف من الشركاء كفالق تضمن الوفاء بما قد يستحق من التعويضات0

3- الملكية الشائعة /احكام الشيوع
0830
لكل شريك فى الشيوع الحق فى أن يتخذ من الوسائل ما يلزم لحفظ الشىء , ولو كان ذلك بغير موافقة باقى الشركاء 0

3- الملكية الشائعة /احكام الشيوع
0831
نفقات ادرة المال الشائع وحفظه والضرائب المفروضة عليه وسائر التكاليف الناتجة عن الشيوع او المقررة على المال يتحملها جميع الشركاء كل بقدر حصته مالم يوجد نص يقضى بغر ذلك

3- الملكية الشائعة /احكام الشيوع
0832
للشركاء الذين يملكون على الاقل ثلاثة ارباع المال الشائع ان يقرروا التصرف فيه اذا استندوا فى ذلك الى اسباب قوية على ان يعلنوا قراراتهم الى باقى الشركاء ولمن خالف من هؤلاء حق الرجوع الى المحكمة خلال شهرين من وقت الاعلان وللمحكمة عندما تكون قسمة المال الشائع ضارة بمصالح الشركاء ان تقدر تبعا للظروف ما اذا كان التصرف واجبأ .

3- الملكية الشائعة /احكام الشيوع
0833
للشريك فى النقول الشائع او فى المجموع من المال ام يسترد قبل القسمة الحصة الشائعة التى دعهعا شريك غيره لا جنبى بطريق الممارسة وذلك خلال ثلاثون يوما من تاريخ علمه بالبيع او من تاريخ اعلانه به ويتم الاسترداد باعلان يوجه الى البائع والمشترى ويحل المسترد محل المشترى فى جميع حقوقه والتزامته اذا هو عوضه عن كل ما انفقه0(2) واذا تعدد المستردون فلكل منهم ان يسترد بتسبة حصته .

انقضاء الشيوع بالقسمة
0834
لكل شريك ان يطال بقسمة المال الشائع مالم يكن مجبرا على البقاء فى الشيوع بمقتضى نص او اتفاق ولا يجوز بمقتضى التفاق ان تمنع القسمة الى اجل يجاوز خمسة سنين فأذا كان الأجل لابجاوز هذه المدة نفذ الأتفاق فى حق الشريك وفى حق من يخلفه .

انقضاء الشيوع بالقسمة
0835
للشركاء اذا انعقد اجماعهم ان يقتسموا المال الشائع بالطريقة التى يرونها فاذا كان بينهم من هو ناقص الأهلية وجبت مراعاة الأجراءات التى يفرضها القانون .

انقضاء الشيوع بالقسمة
0836
(1) اذا اختلف الشركاء فى اقتسام المال الشائع فعلى من يريد الخروج من الشيوع ان يكلف باقى الشركاء الحضور امام المحكمة الجزئية .(2) وتندب المحكمة ان رأت وجها لذلك خبيرا او أكثر لتقويم المال الشائع وقسمته حصصا ا، كان المال يقبل القسمة عينا دون ان يلحقه نقص كبير فى قيمته .

انقضاء الشيوع بالقسمة
0837
(1) يكون الخبير الحصص على اساس اصغر نصيب حتى لو كانت القسمة جزئيه فأذا تعذرت القسمة على هذا الأساس جاز للخبير ان يجنب لكل شريك حصته . (2) واذا تعذر ان يختص احد الشركاء بكامل نصيبه عينا عوض بمعدل عما نقص من نصيبه .

انقضاء الشيوع بالقسمة
0838
(1) تفصل المحكمة الجزئية فى المنازعات التى تتعلق بتكوين الحصص وفى كل المنازعات الأخرى التى تدخل فى اختصاصها . (2) فأذا قامت منازعات لاتدخل فى اختصاص تلك المحكمة كان عليها ان تحيل الخصوم الى المحكمة الأبتدائية وأن تعين لهم الجلسة التى يحضرون فيها وتقف دعوى القسمة الى أن يفصل نهائيا فى تلك المنازعات .

انقضاء الشيوع بالقسمة
0839
(1) متى انتهى الفصل فى المنازعات وكانت الحصص قد عينت بطريق التجنيب اصدرت المحكمة الجزئية حكما بأعطاء كل شريك النصيب المفرز الذى آل اليه . (2) فأن كانت الحصص لم تعين بطريق التجنيب تجرى القسمة بطريق الأقتراع وتثبتالمحكمة ذلك فى محضرها وتصدر حكما بأعطاء كل شريك نصيبه المفرز .

انقضاء الشيوع بالقسمة
0840
اذا كان بين الشركا ءغائب او كان بينهم من لم تتوفر فيه الأهلية وجب تصديق المحكمة على حكم القسمة بعد ان يصبح نهائيا وذلك وفقا لما يقرره القانون .

انقضاء الشيوع بالقسمة
0841
اذا لم تكن القسمة عينا او كان من شأنها احداث نقص كبير فى قيمة المال المراد قسمته بيع هذا المال بالطريقة المبينة فى قانون المرافعات وتقتصر المزايدة على الشركاء اذا طلبوا هذا بالأجماع .

انقضاء الشيوع بالقسمة
0842
(1) لدائنى كل شريك ان يعارضوا فى ان تتم القسمة عينا او ان يباع المال بالمزاد بغير تدخلهم وتوجه المعارضة الى كل الشركاء ويترتب عليها الزامهم ان يدخلوا من عارض الدائنين المقيدة حقوقهم قبل رفع دعوى القسمة . (2) اما اذا تمت القسمة فليس للدائنين الذين لم يتدخلوا فيها ان يطعنوا عليها الا فى حالة الغش .

انقضاء الشيوع بالقسمة
0843
يعتبر المتقاسم مالكا للحصة التى آلت اليه منذ ان تملك فى الشيوع وانه لم يملك غيرها شيئا فى بقية الحصص .

انقضاء الشيوع بالقسمة
0844
(1) يضمن المتقاسمون بعضهم لبعض ما قد يقع من تعرض او استحقاق لسبب سابق على القسمة ويكون كل منهم ملزم بنسبة حصته ان يعوض مستحق الضمان على أن تكون العيرة فى تقدير الشيئ بقيمته وقت القسمة فأذا كان احد المتقاسمين معسرا وزع القدر الذى يلزمه على مستحق الضمان وجميع المتقاسمين غير المعسرين . (2) غير انه لامحل للضمان اذا كان هناك اتفاق صريح يقضى بالأعفاء منه فى الحالة الخاصة التى نشأ عنها ويمتنع الضمان ايضا اذا كان الأستحقاق راجعا الى خطأ المتقاسم نفسه .

انقضاء الشيوع بالقسمة
0845
(1) يجوز نقض القسمة الحاصلة بالتراضى اذا اثبت احد المتقاسمين انه قد لحقه منها غبن يزيد على الخمس على ان تكون العبرة فى التقدير بقيمة الشئ وقت القسمة . (2) ويجب ان ترفع الدعوى خلال السنه التالية للقسمة وللمدعى عليه ان يقف سيرها ويمنع القسمة من جديد اذا أكمل للمدعى نقدا او عينا ما نقص من حصته .

انقضاء الشيوع بالقسمة
0846
(1) فى قسمة المهايأة يتفق الشركاء على أن يختص كل منهم بمنفعة جزء مفرزيوازى حصته فى المال الشائع متنازلا لشركائه فى مقابل ذلك عن الأنتفاع بباقى الأجزاء ولا يصح هذا الأتفاق لمدة تزيد على خمس سنين فأذا لم تششترط لها مدة ولم يحصل اتفاق جديد كان مدتها سنة واحدة تجدد اذا لم يعلن الشريك الى شركائه قبل انتهاء السنة الجارية بثلاثة اشهر انه لايرغب فى التجديد . (2) واذا دامت هذه القسمة خمسة عشر سنة انقلبت قسمة نهائية مالم يتفق الشركاء على غير ذلك واذا حاز الشريك على الشيوع جزء مفرزا من المال الشائع مدة خمسة عشر سنة افترض ان حيازته لهذا الجزء تستند الى قسمة مهايأة .

انقضاء الشيوع بالقسمة
0847
تكون قسمة المهايأة ايضا بأن يتفق الشركاء على ان يناوبوا الأنتفاع بجميع المال المشترك كل منهم لمدة تتناسب مع حصته .

انقضاء الشيوع بالقسمة
0848
تخضع قسمة المهايأه من حيث جواز الأحتجاج بها على الغير ومن حيث اهلية المتقاسمين وحقوقهم والتزاماتهم وطرق الآثبات لأحكام عقد الأيجار ما دامت هذه الأحكام لاتتعارض مع طبيعة هذه القسمة .

انقضاء الشيوع بالقسمة
0849
(1) للشركاء ان يتفقوا اثناء اجراءات القسمة النهائية على ان يقسم المال الشائع مهايأة بينهم وتظل هذه القسمة نافذة حتى تتم القسمة النهائية . (2) فأذا تعذر اتفاق الشركاء على قسمة المهايأة جاز للقاضى الجزئى اذا طلب منه ذلك احد الشركاء أن يأمر بها بعد الأستعانة بخبير اذا اقتضى الأمر ذلك .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

القرض والدخل الدائم 1-القرض
0538
القرض عقد يلتزم به المقرضان ينقل الى المقترض ملكية مبلغ من النقود او اى شيئ مثلى اخر على ان يرد اليه المقترض عند نهاية القرض شيئا مثله فى مقداره ونوعه وصفته .

القرض والدخل الدائم 1-القرض
0539
(1) يجب على المقرض ان سلم الشيئ موضوع العقد الى المقترض ولا يجوز له ان يطالبه برد المثل الا عند انتهاء القرض . (2) واذا هلك الشيئ قبل تسليمه الى المقترض كان الهلاك على المقرض .

القرض والدخل الدائم 1-القرض
0540
اذا استحق الشيئ فان كان القرض بأجر سرت احكام البيع وال فأحكام العارية .

القرض والدخل الدائم 1-القرض
0541
(1) اذا ظهر فى الشيئ عيب خفى وكان القرض بغير اجر واختار المقترض استبقاء الشيئ فلا يلزمه ان يرد الا قيمة الشيئ معيبا . (2) اما اذا كان القرض بأجر او كان بغير اجر ولكن المقرض قد تعمد اخفاء العيب فيكون للمقترض ان يطلب اما اصلاح العيب واما استبدال شيئ سليم بالشيئ المعيب .

القرض والدخل الدائم 1-القرض
0542
على المقترض ان يدفع الفوائد المتفق عليها عند حلول مواعيد استحقاقها فأذا لم يكن هناك اتفاق على فوائد اعتبر القرض بغير اجر

القرض والدخل الدائم 1-القرض
0543
ينتهى القرض بأنتهاء الميعاد المتفق عليه .

القرض والدخل الدائم 1-القرض
0544
اذا اتفق على الفوائد كان للمدين اذا انقضت ستة اشهر على القرض ان يعلن رغبته فى الغاء العقد ورد ما اقترضه على ان يتم الرد فى اجل لايجاوز ستة اشهر من تاريخ هذا الأعلان وفى هذه الحالة يلزم المدين بأداء الفوائد المستحقة عن ستة الأشهر التالية للاعلان ولا يجوز بوجه من الوجوه الزامه بأن يؤدى فائدة مقابلا من أى نوع بسبب تعجيل الوفاء ولا يجوز الأتفاق على اسقاط حق المقرض فى الرد او الحد منه .

2- الدخل الدائم
0545
(1) يجوز ان يتعهد شخص بأن يؤدى على الدوام الى شخص اخر والى خلفائه من بعده دخلا دوريا يكون مبلغا من النقود او مقدارا معينا من أشياء مثليه اخرى ويكون هذا التعهد بعقد من عقود المعاوضة او الترع او بطريق الوصيه . (2) فاذا كان ترتيب الدخل بعقد من عقود المعاوضه اتبع فى شأنه من حيث سعر الفائدة القواعد التى تسرى على القرض ذى الفائدة ز

2- الدخل الدائم
0546
(1) يشترط فى الدخل الدائم ان يكون قابلا للأستبدال فى أى وقت شاء الدين ويقع باطلا كل اتفاق يقضى بغير ذلك . (2) على انه يجوز الأتفاق على ألا يحصل الأستبدال مادام مستحق الدخل حيا او على الا يحصل قبل انقضاء مدة لايجوز ان تزيد على خمس عشرة سنة . (3) وفى كل حال لا يجوز استعمال حق الستبدال الابعد اعلان الرغبة فى ذلك , وانقضاء سنة على هذا الأعلان .

2- الدخل الدائم
0547
يجبر المدين على الأستبدال فى الأحوال الأتية :- (أ) اذا لم يدفع الدخل سنتين متواليتين رغم اعذاره . (ب) اذا قصر فى تقديم ما وعد به الدائن من تأمينات او اذا انعدمت التأمينات ولم يقدم بديلا عنها . (ج) اذا افلس او اعسر .

2- الدخل الدائم
0548
(1) اذا رتب الدخل مقابل مبلغ من النقود تم الأستبدال برد المبلغ بتمامه , او برد مبلغ اقل منه اذا اتفق على ذلك . (2) وفى الحالات الأخرى يتم اللأستبدال بدفع مبلغ من النقود تكون فائدته محسوبة بالسعر القانونى مساوية للدخل .

الصلح **1- اركان الصلح
0549
الصلح عقد يحسم به الطرفان نزاعا قائما او يتوقيان به نزاعا محتملا وذلك بأن ينزل كل منهما على وجه التقابل عن جزء من ادعائه .

الصلح **1- اركان الصلح
0550
يشترط فى من يعقد صلحا ان يكون اهلا للتصرف بعوض فى الحقوق التى يشملها عقد الصلح

الصلح **1- اركان الصلح
0551
لايجوز الصلح فى المسائل المتعلقة بالحالة الشخصية او بالنظام العام ولكن يجوز الصلح على المصالح المالية التى تترتب على الحالة الشخصية او التى تنشا عن ارتكاب احدى الجرائم .

الصلح **1- اركان الصلح
0552
لايثبت الصلح الا بالكتابه او بمحضر رسمى .

2- اثار الصلح
0553
(1) تنحسم بالصلح المنازعات التى تناولها . (2) ويترتب على انقضاء الحقوق والأدعاءات التى نزل عنها اى من المتعاقدين نزولا نهائيا .

2- اثار الصلح
0554
للصلح اثر كاشف بالنسبة الى ما تناوله من الحقوق ويقتصر هذا الأثر على الحقوق المتنازع فيها دون غيرها .

2- اثار الصلح
0555
يجب ان تفسر عبارات التنازل التى يتضمنها الصلح تفسيرا ضيقا وايا كانت تلك العبارات فأن التنازل لاينصب الا على الحقوق التى كانت وحدها بصفة جلية محلا للنزاع الذى حسمه الصلح

3- بطلان الصلح
0556
لايجوز الطعن فى الصلح بسبب غلط فى القانون .

3- بطلان الصلح
0557
(1) الصلح لايتجزأ فبطلان جزء منه يقتضى بطلان العقد كله . (2) على ان هذا الحكم لايسرى اذا تبين من عبارات العقد او من الظروف ان المتعاقدين قد اتفقا على ان اجزاء العقد مستقلة بعضها عن بعض .
الباب الثانى / الفصل الأول
العقود الواردة على الأنتفاع بالشيئ/ الأيجار /1- الأيجار بوجه عام **اركان الأيجار
0558
االأيجارعقد يلتزم المؤجر بمقتضاة اأنيمكن المستاجرمن الأنتفا ع بشى معينى مدة معينة لقاءأجرمعلوم .

العقود الواردة على الأنتفاع بالشيئ/ الأيجار /1- الأيجار بوجه عام **اركان الأيجار
0559
لأيجوز لمن لأيملك الأحق الأدىرة أن يعقد ايجارا تزيد مدتة على ثلأث سنوات الأبترخيص من السلطة المختصصة 0 فاذا عقد الأيجارلمدة أطول من ذلك , انقصت المدة الى ثلاث سنوات , كل هذامالم يوجد نص يقضىبغيرة0

العقود الواردة على الأنتفاع بالشيئ/ الأيجار /1- الأيجار بوجه عام **اركان الأيجار
0560
الأجارة الصادرة لة حق المنفعة تنقض با نقضاء هذا الحق اذا لم يجزها مالك الرقبة, علىأن تراعىالمواعيد المقررة للتنبية بالأخلاء والمواعيد اللازمة لنقل محصول السنة 0

العقود الواردة على الأنتفاع بالشيئ/ الأيجار /1- الأيجار بوجه عام **اركان الأيجار
0561
يجوزأن تكون الأجرة نقودا كما يجوز أن تكون أى تقدمة أخرى0

العقود الواردة على الأنتفاع بالشيئ/ الأيجار /1- الأيجار بوجه عام **اركان الأيجار
0562
اذا لم ينفق المتعاقدان على مقدار الأجرة أو على كيفية تقديرها , أواذا تعدز اثبات مقدار الأجرة 0وجب اعتبار أجرة المثل0

العقود الواردة على الأنتفاع بالشيئ/ الأيجار /1- الأيجار بوجه عام **اركان الأيجار
0563
اذا عقدالايجار دون اتفاق علىمدة أوعقد لمدة غير معينة أو تعذر اثيات المدة المدعاة , اعتبر الأيجار منعقدا للفترة المعينة لدفع الأجرة وينتهى بانقضاء هذة الفترة بناء على طلب أحد المتعاقدين اذا هو بنة على المتعاقد الأخربالأخلأء فى المواعيد الأتى بيانها : (أ) فى الأراضى الزراعية والأراضى البور اذا كانت المدة المعينة لدفع الأجرة ستة أشهرأو أكثر , يكون التنبية قبل انتهائها بثلأثة أشهر , فاذا كانت المدة أقل من ذلك , وجب التنبية قبل نصفها الأخير كل هذا مع مراعاة حق المستاجر فىالمحصول وفقا للعرف (ب) فى المنازل والحوانيت والمكاتب والمتاجر والمصانع والمخازن وما الى ذلك اذاكانت الفترة المعينة لدفع الأجرة أربعة أشهر أو أكثير وجب التنبيه قبل انتهائها بشهرين , فاذا كانت الفترة أقل من ذلك وجب التنبيه قبل نصفها الاخير(ج) فى المساكن والغرف المؤثثة وفى اى شىء غير ماتقدم اذا كانت الفترة المعينة لدفع الاجرة شهرين او اكثر وجب التبيه قبل نهايتها بشهر فاذا كانت اقل من ذلك وجب التنبيه قبل نصفها الأخير 0

اثار الأيجار
0564
يلتزم الؤجر ان يسلم المستأجر العين المؤجرة وملحقاتها فى حالة تصلح معها لأن تفى بما أعدت له من المنفعة , وفقا لما تم عليه الأتفاق أولطبيعة العين 0

اثار الأيجار
0565
(1)اذا سلمت العين المؤجرة فى حاله لأتكون فيها صالحة للأنتفاع الذى أوجرت من أجلة أواذا نقص هذا الأنتفاع نقصا كبيرا , جاز للمستاجر أن يطلب فسخ العقدأو انقاص الأجرة بقدر ما نقص من الأنتفاع مع التعويض فى الحالتين اذاكان لذلك متقض0 (2) فاذا كانت العين المؤجرفى حالة من شأ نها أنتعرض صحة المستاجرأو من يعيشون معه أو مستخدمية أو عماله لخطر جسيم جاز للمستاجر أن يطلب فسخ العقد , ولو كان قدسبق له أن نزل عن هذا الحق0

اثار الأيجار
0566
يسرى على الألتزام بتسليم العين المؤجرة مايسرىعلى الألتزام بتسليم العين المبيعة من أحكام ,وعلى الأخص ما يتعلق منها بزمان التسليم ومكانه وتحديد مقدار العين المؤجرة وتحديد ملحقاتها 0

اثار الأيجار
0567
على المؤجر أن يتعهد العين المؤجرة بالصيانة لتبقى على الحالة التى سلمت بها وأن يقوم فى أثناء الأجارة بجميع الترميمات الضرورية دون الترميمات "التأجيرية" 0 (2) وعليه أن يجرى الأعمال اللأزمة للأسطح من تجصيص أو بياض وأن يقوم بنزح الأبار والمراحيض و مصارف المياه 0(3) ويتحمل المؤجر التكاليف والضرائب المستحقة على العين المؤجرة ىويلزم بثمن المياه اذا قدر جزافا , فاذا كان تقديره "بالعدد" كان على المستاجر 0 أما ثمن الكهرباء والغاز وغير ذلك مما هو خاص بالأستمعال الشخص فيتحمله المستأجر 0 (4) كل هذا مالم يقض الأتفاق بغيره 0

اثار الأيجار
0568
(1) اذا تأخر المؤجر بعد اعذاره عن القيام بتنفيذ الألتزامات المبينة فى المادة السابقة , جاز للمستأجر أن يحصل على ترخيص من القضاء فى اجراء ذلك بنفسه وباستيفاء ما أنفقه خصما من الأجرة ,و هذا دون اخلأل بحقه فى طلب الفسخ أوانقاص الأجرة 0 (2) ويجوز للمسأجر دون حاجة الى الترخيص من القضاء أن يقوم باجراء التر ميمات المستعجلة أو الترميمات البسيطة مما يلتزم به المؤجر , سواء كان العيب موجودا وقت بدء الأنتفاع أوطرأ بعد ذلك اذا لم يقم المؤجر بعد اعذاره بتنفيذ هذا الأ لتزامفى ميعاد مناسب , على أن يستوفى المستأجر ما أنفقة خصما من الأجرة0

اثار الأيجار
0569
(1) اذا هلكت العين المؤجرة اثناء الأيجار هلاكا كليا انفسخ العقد من تلقاء نفسه . (2) اما اذا كان هلاك العين جزئيا او اصبحت العين فى حالة لاتصلح معها للانتفاع الذى اوجرت من اجله او نقص هذا الأنتفاع نقصا كبيرا او لم يكن للمستأجر يد فى شيئ من ذلك فيجوز له اذا لم يقم المؤجر فى ميعاد مناسب بأعادة العين الى الحالة التى كانت عليها ان يطلب تبعا للظروف اما انقاص الأجرة او فسخ الأيجار ذاته دون اخلال بما له من حق فى ان يقوم بنفسه بتنفيذ التزام المؤجر وفقا لأحكام المادة السابقة . (3) ولا يجوز للمستأجر فى الحالتين السابقتين ان يطلب تعويضا اذا كان الهلاك او التلف يرجع الى سبب لايد للمؤجر فيه .

اثار الأيجار
0570
لايجوز للمستأجر ان يمنع المؤجر من اجراء الترميمات المستعجله التى تكون ضرورية لحفظ العين المؤجرة على انه اذا ترتب على هذه الترميمات اخلال جزئى او كلى بالأنتفاع بالعين جاز للمستأجر ان يطلب تبعا للظروف اما فسخ الأيجار او انقاص الأجرة . (29 ومع ذلك اذا بقى المكسأجر فى العين المؤجرة الى ان تتم الترميمات سقط حقه فى طلب الفسخ .

اثار الأيجار
0571
(1) على المؤجر أن يمنتع عن كل ما من شأنه أن يحمول دون انتفاع المسأجر بالعين المؤجر ة , ولأيجوز له ان يحدث بالعين أو ملحقاتها أىتغير يخل بهذا الأنتفاع 0 (2) ولأ يقتصر ضمان المؤجر على الأعمال التى تصدر منه أواضرارمبنىعلى سبب قانونى يصدر من أى مستأجر أخر أو من أى شخص تلقى الحق عن المؤجر.

اثار الأيجار
0572
(1)اذا ادعى اجنبى حقا يتعارض مع ما للمستأجر من حقوق بمقتضى عقد اليجار وجب على المستأجر ان يبادر الى اخطار المؤجر بذلك وكان له ان يخرج من الدعوى وفى هذه الحاله لا توجه الأجراءات الا الى المؤجر .(2) فاذا ترتب على هذا الدعاء ان حرم المستأجر فعلا من الأنتفاع الذى له بموجب عقد الايجار جاز له تبعا للظروف ان يطلب الفسخ او انقاص الأجرة مع التعويض ان كان له مقتضى .

اثار الأيجار
0573
(1) اذا تعدد المستأجرون لعين واحدة فضل من سبق منهم الى وضع يده عليها دون غش فأذا كان مستأجر عقار قد سجل عقده وهو حسن النية قبل ان يضع مستأجر اخر يده على العقار المؤجر او قبل ان يتجدد عقد ايجاره فأنه هو الذى يفضل . (2) فأذا لم يوجد سبب لتفضيل احد المستأجرين فليس لهم فيما تعارضت فيه حقوقهم الا طلب التعويض .

اثار الأيجار
0574
اذا ترتب على عمل من جهة حكومية فى حدود القانون نقص كبير فى الأنتفاع بالعين المؤجرة جاز للمستأجر تبعا للظروف ان يطلب فسخ العقد او انقاص الأجرة وله ان يطالب المؤجر بتعويضه اذا كان عمل الجهة الحكومية قد صدر لسبب يكون المؤجر مسئولا عنه كل هذا ما لم يقضى الأتفاق بغيره .

اثار الأيجار
0575
(1) لايضمن المؤجر للمستأجر التعرض المادى من اجنبى مادام المتعرض لايدعى حقا ولكن هذا لايخل بما للمستأجر من الحق فى ان بأسمه على المتعرض دعوى للمطالبة بالتعويض وجميع دعاوى وضع اليد .(2) على انه اذا وقع التعرض المادى لسبب لا يد للمستأجر فيه وكان هذا التعرض من الجسامه بحيث يحرم المستأجر من الأنتفاع بالعين المؤجرة جاز له تبعا للظروف ان يطلب فسخ العقد او انقاص الأجرة .

ر
0576
(1) يضمن المؤجر للمستأجر جميع ما يوجد فى العين المؤجرة من عيوب تحول من الانتفاع بها او تنقص من هذا الأنتفاع انقاصا كبيرا ولكنه لايضمن العيوب التى جرى العرف بالتسامح فيها وهو مسئول عن خلو العين من صفات تعهد بتوافرها او عن خلوها من صفات يقتضيها الانتفاع بها كل هذا ما لم يقضى الأتفاق بغيره . (2) ومع ذلك لايضمن المؤجر العيب اذا كان المستأجر قد اخطر به او كان يعلم به وقت التعاقد .

اثار الأيجار
0577
(1) اذا وجد بالعين المؤجرة عيب يتحققمعه الضمان جاز للمستأجر تبعا للظروف ان يطلب فسخ العقد او انقاص الأجرة وله كذلك ان يطلب اصلاح العيب او ان يقوم هو بأصلاحه على نفقة المؤجر اذا كان هذا الأصلاح لايبهظ المؤجر . (2) فأذا لحق المستأجر ضرر من العيب التزم المؤجر تعويضه مالم يثبت انه كان يجهل وجود العيب .

اثار الأيجار
0578
يقع باطلا كل اتفاق يتضمن الأعفاء من ضمان التعرض او العيب اذا كان المؤجر قد اخفى عن غش سبب هذا الضمان .

اثار الأيجار
0579
يلتزم المستأجر ان يستعمل العين المؤجرة على النحو المتفقعليه فأن لم يكن هناك اتفاق التزم ان يستعمل العين بحسب ماأعدت له .

ر
0580
( 2)لابجوز للمستأجر ان يحدث بالعين المؤجرة تغييرا بدون اذن المؤجر الا اذاكان هذا التغيير لاينشأ عنه اىضرر للمؤجر . (2) فأذا احدث المستأجر تغيرا فى العين مجاوزا فى ذلك حدود الألتزام الوارد فى الفقرة السابقة جاز الزامه بأعادة الحال التى كانت عليها وبالتعويض ان كان له مقتض.

اثار الأيجار
0581
(1) يجوز للمستأجر ان يضع بالعين المؤجرة اجهزة لتوصيل المياه والنور الكهربائى والغاز والتليفون والراديو وما الى ذلك ما دامت الطريقة التى توضع بها لا تخالف الأصول المرعية وذلك مالم يثبت المؤجر ان وضع هذه الأجهزة يهدد سلامة العقار . (2) فأذا مان تدخل المؤجر لازما لأتمام شيئ من ذلك جاز للمستأجر ان يقتضى منه هذا التدخل على ان يتكفل بما ينفقه المؤجر .

اثار الأيجار
0582
يلتزم المستأجر بأجراء الترميمات التأجيريه التى يقتضيها العرف ما لم يكن هناك اتفاق على غير ذلك .

اثار الأيجار
0583
(1) يجب على المستأجر ان يبذل من العناية فى استعمال العين المؤجرة وفى المحافظة عليها ما يبذله الشخص المعتاد . (2) وهو مسءول عما يصيب العين اثناء انتفاعه بها من تلف او هلاك غير ناشئ عن استعمالها استعمالا مألوفا .

اثار الأيجار
0584
(1) المستأجر مسئول عن حريق العين الا اذا اثبتان الحريق نشأ عن سبب لايد له فيه . (2) فأذا تعدد المستأجرون لعقار واحد كان كل منهم مسئولا عن الحريق بنسبة الجزء الذى يشغله ويتناول ذلك المؤجر ان كان مقيما فى العقار هذا مالم يثبت ان النار ابتداء شبوبها فى الجزء الذى يشغله احد المستأجرين فيكون وحده مسئولا عن الحريق .

اثار الأيجار
0585
يجب على المستأجر ان يبادر الى اخطار المؤجر بكل امر يستوجب تدخله كأن تحتاج العين الى ترميمات مستعجلة او ينكشف عيب بها او يقع اغتصاب عليها او يعتدى اجنبى بالتعرض لها او بأحداث ضرر بها .

اثار الأيجار
0586
(1) يجب على المستأجر ان يقوم بوفاء الأجرة فى المواعيد المتفق عليها فأذا لم يكن هناك اتفاق وجب وفاء الأجرة فى المواعيد التى يعينها عرف الجهة . (2) ويكون الوفاء فى موطن المستأجر ما لم يكن هناك اتفاق او عرف يقضى بغير ذلك .

اثار الأيجار
0587
الوفاء بقسط من الأجرة قرينه على الوفاء بألأقساط السابقة على هذا القسط حتى يقوم الدليل على عكس ذلك .

اثار الأيجار
0588
يجب على كل من استأجر منزلا اومخزنا او حانوتا او مكانا مماثلا لذلك او ارضا زراعية ان يضع فى العين المؤجرة اثاثا او بضائع تكون قيمتها كافيه لضمان الأجرة عن سنتين او عن كل مدة الأيجار اذا قلت عن سنتين هذا مالم تكن الأجرة قد عجلت ويعفى المستأجر من هذا الألتزام اذا تم الأتفاق على هذا الأعفاء او اذا قدم المستأجر تأمينا اخر .

اثار الأيجار
0589
(1) يكون للمؤجر ضمانا لكل حق يثبت له بمقتضى عقد الأيجار ان يحبس جميع المنقولات القابلة للحجز الموجودة فى العين المؤجرة ما دامت مثقلة بأمتياز المؤجر ولو لم تكن مملوكة للمستأجر وللمؤجر الحق فى ان يمانع فى نقلها فأذا نقلت رغم معارضته او دون علمه كان له الحق فى استردادها من الحائز لها ولو كان حسن النية مع عدم الأخلال بما يكون لهذا الحائز من الحقوق . (2) وليس للمستأجر ان يستعمل حقه فى الحبس او فى الأسترداد اذا كان نقل هذه الأشياء امر اقتضته حرفة المستأجر او المألوف من شئون الحياة او كانت المنقولات التى تركت فى العين المؤجرة او التى تم استردادها تفى بضمان الأجرة وفاء تاما .

اثار الأيجار
0590
يجب على المستأجر ان يرد العين المؤجرة عند انتهاء الأيجار فأذا ابقاها تحت يده دون حق كان ملزما ان يدفع للمؤجرتعويضا يراعى فى تقديرهالقيمة الأيجاريه للعين وما اصاب المؤجر من ضرر .

اثار الأيجار
0591
(1) على المستأجر ان يرد العين المؤجرة بالحالة التى تسلمها عليها الا ما يكون قد اصاب العين من هلاك او تلف لسبب لايد له فيه . (2) فأذا كان تسليم العين للمستأجر قد تم دون كتابة محضر او دون بيان بأوصاف هذه العين افترض حتى يقوم الدليل على العكس ان المستأجر قد تسلم العين فى حالة حسنة .

اثار الأيجار
0592
(1) اذا وجد المستأجر فى العين المؤجرة بناء او غراسا او غير ذلك من التحسينات مما يزيد فى قيمة العقار التزم المؤجر ان يرد للمستأجر عند انقضاء الأيجار ما انفقه فى هذه التحسينات او ما زاد فى قيمة العقار ما لم يكن هناك اتفاق يقضى بغير ذلك . (2) فأذا كانت تلك التحسينات قد استحدثت دون علم المؤجر او رغم معارضته كان له ايضا ان يطلب من المستأجر ازالتها وله ان يطلب فوق ذلك تعويض عن الضرر الذى يصيب العقار من هذه الأزالة ان كان للتعويض مقتض . (3) فأذا اختار المؤجر ان يحتفظ بهذه التحسينات فى مقابل رد احدى القيمتين المتقدم ذكرهما جاز للمحكمة ان تنظره الى اجل للوفاء بها .

التنازل عن الأيجار والأيجار من الباطن
0593
للمستأجر حق التنازل عن الأيجار او الأيجار من الباطن وذلك عن كل ما استأجره او بعضه مالم يقض الأتفاق بغير ذلك .

التنازل عن الأيجار والأيجار من الباطن
0594
(1) منع المستأجر من ان يؤجر من الباطن منعه من التنازل عن الأيجار وكذلك العكس . (2) ومع ذلك اذا كان الأمر خاصا بأيجار عقار انشئ به مصنع او متجر واقتضت الضرورة ان يبيع المستأجر هذا المصتع او المتجر جاز للمحكمة بالرغم من وجود الشرط المانع ان تقضى بأبقاء الأيجار اذا قدم المشترى ضمانا كافيا ولم يلحق المؤجر من ذلك ضرر محقق .

التنازل عن الأيجار والأيجار من الباطن
0595
فى حالة التنازل عن الأيجار يبقى المستأجر ضامنا للمتنازل له فى تنفيذ التزاماته .

التنازل عن الأيجار والأيجار من الباطن
0596
(1) يكون المستأجر من الباطن ملزما بأن يؤدى للمؤجر مباشرة ما يكون ثابتا فى ذمته للمستأجر الأصلى وقت ان ينذره المؤجر . (2) ولا يجوز للمستأجر من الباطن ان يتمسك قبل المؤجر بما يكون قد عجله من الآجرة للمستأجر الأصلى ما لم يكن ذلك قد تم قبل الأنذار وفقا للعرف او لأتفاق ثابت وقت الأيجار من الباطن .

التنازل عن الأيجار والأيجار من الباطن
0597
تبرأ ذمة المستأجر الأصلى قبل المؤجر سواء فيما يتعلق بضمانه للمتنازل له فى حالة التنازل عن الأيجار أم فيما يفرضه عقد الأيجار الأصلى من التزامات فى حالة الأيجار من الباطن : (اولا) اذا صدر من المؤجر قبول صريح بالتنازل عن الأيجار او بالأيجار من الباطن . (ثانيا) اذا استوفى المؤجر مباشرة من المتنازل له او من المستأجر من الباطن دون ان يبدى تحفظ فى شأن حقوقه قبل المستأجر الأصلى .

انتهاء الأيجــــــار
0598
ينتهى الأيجار بأنتهاء المدة المعينة فى العقد دون حاجة الى تنبيه بالأخلاء .

انتهاء الأيجــــــار
0599
(1) اذا انتهى عقد الأيجار وبقى المستأجر منفعا بالعين المؤجرة بعلم المؤجر ودون اعتراض منه اعتبر الأيجار قد تجددت بشروطه الأولى ولكن لمدة غير معينة وتسرى على الأيجار اذا تجدد على هذا الوجه احكام المادة 563 . (2) ويعتبر هذا التجديد الضمنى ايجارا جديدا لا مجرد امتداد للأيجار الأصلى . ومع ذلك تنتقل الى الايجار الجديد التأمينات العينية التى كان المستأجر قد قدمها فى الأيجار القديم مع مراعاة قواعد الشهر العقارى اما الكفالة شخصية كانت او عينية فلا تنتقل الى الأيجار الجديد الااذا رضى الكفيل بذلك .

انتهاء الأيجــــــار
0600
اذا نبه احد الطرفين على الأخر بالأخلاء واستمر المستأجر مع ذلك منتفعا بالعين بعد انتهاء الأيجار فلا يفترض ان الأيجار قد تجدد ما لم يقم الدليل على عكس ذلك .

مــــوت المستأجــــر او اعســـــاره
0601
(1) لاينتهى الأيجار بموت المؤجر ولا بموت المستأجر . (2) ومع ذلك اذا مات المستأجر جاز لورثته ان يطلبوا انهاء العقد اذا اثبتوا انه بسبب موت مورثهم اصبحت اعباء العقد اثقل من ن تتحملها مواردهم او اصبح اليجار مجاوزا حدود حاجاتهم وفى هذه الحالة يجب ان تراعى مواعيد التنبيه بالأخلاء المبينة فى المادة 563 وان يكون طلب انهاء العقد فى مدة ستة اشهر على الأكثر من وقت موت المستأجر .

مــــوت المستأجــــر او اعســـــاره
0602
اذا لم يعقد الإيجار الا بسبب حرفة المستأجر او لأعتبارات اخرى تتعلق بشخصه ثم مات جاز لورثته او للمؤجر ان يطلبوا انهاء العقد .

مــــوت المستأجــــر او اعســـــاره
0603
(1) لايترتب على اعسار المستأجر ان تحل اجرة لم تستحق . (2) ومع ذلك يجوز للمؤجر ان يطلب فسخ الايجار اذا لم تقدم له فى ميعاد مناسب تأمينات تكفل الوفاء بألأجرة التى لم تحل وكذلك يجوز للمستأجر اذا لم يرخص له فى التنازل عن الأيجار او فى الأيجار من الباطن ان يطلب الفسخ على ان يدفع تعويضا عادلا .

مــــوت المستأجــــر او اعســـــاره
0604
(1) اذا انتقلت ملكية العين المؤجرة اختيارا او جبرا الى شخص اخر فلا يكون الأيجار نافذا فى حق هذا الشخص اذا لم يكن له تاريخ ثابت سابق على التصرف الذى نقل الملكية . (2) ومع ذلك يجوز لمن انتقلت اليه الملكية ان يتمسك بعقد الأيجار ولو كان هذا العقد غير نافذ فى حقه .

مــــوت المستأجــــر او اعســـــاره
0605
(1) لايجوز لمن انتقلت اليه ملكية العين المؤجرة ولم يكن الأيجار نافذا فى حقه ان يجبر المستأجر على الأخلاء الابعد التنبيه عليه بذلك فى المواعيد المبينة فى المادة 563. (2) فأذا نبه على المستأجر قبل انقضاء الأيجار فأن المؤجر يلتزم بأن يدفع للمستأجر تعويضا ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك ولا يجبر المستأجر على الأخلاء الابعد ان يتقاضى التعويض من المؤجر او ممن انتقلت اليه الملكية نيابة عن المؤجر او بعد ان يحصل على تأمين كاف للوفاء بهذا التعويض

مــــوت المستأجــــر او اعســـــاره
0606
لايجوز للمستأجر ان يتمسك بما عجله من الأجرة قبل من انتقلت اليه اذا اثبت هذا ان المستأجر وقت الدفع كان يعلم بأنتقال الملكية او كان من المفروض حتما ان يعلم فاذا عجز من انتقلت اليه الملكية عن الأثبات فلا يكون له الا الرجوع على المؤجر .

مــــوت المستأجــــر او اعســـــاره
0607
اذا اتفق على انه يجوز للمؤجر ان ينهى العقد اذا جدت له حاجة شخصية للعين وجب عليه فى استعمال هذا الحق ان ينبه على المستأجر بالأخلاء فى المواعيد المبينة بالمادة 563 ما لم يقض الاتفاق بغير ذلك .

مــــوت المستأجــــر او اعســـــاره
0608
اذا كان الأيجار معين المدة جاز لكل من المتعاقدين ان يطلب انهاء العقد قبل انقضاء مدته اذا جدت ظروف خطيرة غير متوقعة من شأنها ان تجعل تنفيذ الأيجار من مبدأ الأمر او فى اثناء سريانه مرهقا على ان يراعى من يطلب انهاء العقد مواعيد التبيه بالأخلاء المبينة بالمادة 563 وعلى ان يعوض الطرف الأخر تعويضا عادلا . (2) فأذا كان المؤجر هو الذى يطلب انهاء العقد فلا يجبر المستأجر على رد العين المؤجرة حتى يستوفى التعويض او يحصل على تأمين كاف .

مــــوت المستأجــــر او اعســـــاره
0609
يجوز للموظف او المستخدم اذا اقتضى عمله ان يغير محل اقامته ان يطلب انهاء ايجار مسكنه اذا كان هذا الأيجار معين المدة على ان يراعى المواعيد المبينة فى المادة 563 ويقع باطلا كل اتفاق على غير ذلك .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الكتاب الثانى /الباب الأول/الفصل الأول
العقود المسماه/العقود التى تقع على الملكية /البيع/1- البيع بوجة عام**اركان البيع
0418
البيع عقد يلتزم به البائع ان ينقل للمشترى ملكية شئ او حقا ماليا اخر فى مقابل ثمن نقدى .

العقود المسماه/العقود التى تقع على الملكية /البيع/1- البيع بوجة عام**اركان البيع
0419
(1) يجب ان يكون المشترى عالما بالمبيع علما كافيا ويعتبر العلم كافيا اذا اشتمل العقد على بيان المبيع واوصافة الأساسية بيانا يمكن من تعرفه . (2) واذا ذكر فى عقد البيع ان المشترى عالم بالمبيع ، سقط حقه فى طلب ابطال البيع بدعوى عدم علمه به الا اذا اثبت تدليس البائع.

العقود المسماه/العقود التى تقع على الملكية /البيع/1- البيع بوجة عام**اركان البيع
0420
(1) اذا كان البيع "بالعينة" وجب ان يكون المبيع مطابقا لها . (2) واذا تلفت "العينة" او هلكت فى يد احد المتعاقدين ولو دون خطأ كان على المتعاقد بائعا او مشتريا ان يثبت ان الشئ مطابق او غير مطابق .

العقود المسماه/العقود التى تقع على الملكية /البيع/1- البيع بوجة عام**اركان البيع
0421
(1) فى البيع بشرط التجربة يجوز للمشترى ان يقبل المبيع او يرفضه وعلى البائع ان يمكنه من التجربة فأذا رفض المشترى المبيع وجب ان يعلن الرفض فى المدة المتفق عليها فأن لم يكن هناك اتفاق على المدة ففى مدة معقوله , يعينها البائع فأذا انقضت هذه المدة وسكت المشترى مع تمكنه من تجربة المبيع اعتبر سكوته قبولا . (2) ويعتبر البيع بشرط التجربة معلقا على شرط واقف هو قبول المبيع الا اذا تبين من الأتفاق او الظروف ان البيع معلق على شرط فاسخ .

العقود المسماه/العقود التى تقع على الملكية /البيع/1- البيع بوجة عام**اركان البيع
0422
اذا بيع الشئ بشرط المذاق كان للمشترى ان يقبل البيع ان شاء , ولكن عليه ان يعلن هذا القبول فى المدة التى يعينها الأتفاق او العرف ولا ينعقد البيع الا من الوقت الذى يتم فيه هذا الأعلان .

العقود المسماه/العقود التى تقع على الملكية /البيع/1- البيع بوجة عام**اركان البيع
0423
(1) يجوز ان يقتصر تقدير الثمن على بيان الأسس التى يحدد بمقتضاها فيما بعد . (2) واذا اتفق على ان الثمن هو سعر السوق وجب عند الشك , ان يكون الثمن سعر السوق فى المكان والزمان اللذين يجب فيهما تسليم المبيع للمشترى فأذا لم يكن فى مكان التسليم سوق , وجب الرجوع الى سعر السوق فى المكان الذى يقضى العرف ان تكون اسعاره هى السارية .

العقود المسماه/العقود التى تقع على الملكية /البيع/1- البيع بوجة عام**اركان البيع
0424
اذا لم يحدد المتعاقدان ثمنا للبيع , فلا يترتب على ذلك بطلان البيع متى تبين من الظروف ان المتعاقدين قد نويا اعتماد السغر المتداول فى التجارة او السعر الذى جرى عليه التعامل بينهما

العقود المسماه/العقود التى تقع على الملكية /البيع/1- البيع بوجة عام**اركان البيع
0425
(1) اذا بيع عقار مملوك لشخص لا تتوافر فيه الأهليه وكان للبيع غبن يزيد على الخمس فللبائع ان يطلب تكملة الثمن الى اربعة اخماس ثمن المثل . (2) ويجب لتقدير ما اذا كان الغبن يزيد على الخمس ان يقوم العقار بحسب قيمته وقت البيع .

العقود المسماه/العقود التى تقع على الملكية /البيع/1- البيع بوجة عام**اركان البيع
0426
(1) تسقط بالتقادم دعوى تكملة الثمن بسبب الغبن اذا انقضت ثلاث سنوات من وقت توافر الأهلية او من اليوم الذى يموت فيه صاحب العقار المبيع . (2) ولا تلحق هذه الدعوى ضررا بالغير حسن النية اذا كسب حقا عينيا على العقار المبيع .

العقود المسماه/العقود التى تقع على الملكية /البيع/1- البيع بوجة عام**اركان البيع
0427
لا يجوز الطعن بالغبن فى بيع تم كنص القانون بطريق المزاد العلنى .

التزامات البائع
0428
يلتزم البائع ان يقوم بما هو ضرورى لنقل الحق المبيع الى المشترى وان يكلف عن اى عمل من شأنه ان يجعل نقل الحق مستحيلا او عسيرا .

التزامات البائع
0429
اذا كان البيع جزافا ، انتقلت الملكية الى المشترى على النحو الذى تنتقل به فى الشئ المعين بالذات ، ويكون البيع جزافا ولو كان تحديد . الثمن موقوفا على تقدير المبيع .

التزامات البائع
0430
(1) اذا كان البيع مؤجل الثمن ، جاز للبائع ان يشترط ان يكون نقل الملكية الى المشترى موقوفا على استيفاء الثمن كله ولو تم تسليم المبيع . (2) فاذا كان الثمن يدفع اقساطا ، جاز للمتعاقدين ان يتفقا على ان يستبقى البيائع جزء منه تعويضا له عن فسخ العقد اذا لم توفى جميع الأقساط . ومع ذلك يجوز للقاضى تبعا للظروف ان يخفض التعويض المتفق عليه وفقا للفقرة الثانية من المادة 224 , (3) واذا وفيت الأقساط جميعا , فأن انتقال الملكية الى المشترى يعتبر مستندا الى وقت البيع (4) وتسرى احكام الفقرات الثلاثة السابقة ولو سمى المتعاقدان البيع ايجارا .

التزامات البائع
0431
يلتزم البائع بتسليم المبيع للمشترى بالحالة التى كان عليها وقت البيع .

التزامات البائع
0432
يشمل التسليم ملحقات الشئ المبيع وكل ما اعد بصفة دائمة لأستعمال هذا وذلك طبقا لما تقضى به طبيعة الاشياء وعرف الجهة وقصد المتعاقدين .

التزامات البائع
0433
(1) اذا عين فى العقد مقدار المبيع كان البائع مسؤلأ عن نقص هذا القدر بحسب ما يقضى به العرف ما لم يتفق على غيرذلك على انه يجوز للمشترى ان يطلب فسخ العقد لنقص فى المبيع الأ اذا اثبت ان هذا النقص من الجسامة بحيث لو انه كان يعلمه لما اتم العقد . (2) اما اذا تبين ان القدر الذى يشتمل عليه المبيع يزيد على ما ذكر فى العقد وكان الثمن مقدرا بحساب الوحدة ، وجب على المشترى ، اذا كان المبيع غير قابل للتبعيض ان يكمل الثمن الا اذا كانت الزيادة جسيمة ، فيجوز له ان يطلب فسخ العقد وكل هذا مالم يوجد اتفاق يخالفه .

التزامات البائع
0434
اذا وجد فى المبيع عجز او زيادة ، فان حق المشترى فى طلب انقاص الثمن او فى طلب فسخ العقد وحق البائع فى طلب تكملة الثمن يسقط كل منهما بالتقادم اذا انقضت سنة من وقت تسليم المبيع تسليما فعليا .

التزامات البائع
0435
(1) يكون التسليم بوضع المبيع تحت تصرف المشترى بحيث يتمكن من حيازتهالانتفاع به دون عائق ولو لم يستول عليه استيلاء ماديا ما دام البائع قد اعلمه بذلك . ويحصل هذا التسليم على النحو الذى يتفق مع طبيعة الشئ المبيع . (2) ويجوز ان يتم التسليم بمجرد تراضى المتعاقدين اذا كان المبيع فى حيازة المشترى قبل البيع او كان البائع قد استبقى المبيع فى حيازته بعد البيع لسبب اخر غير الملكية .

التزامات البائع
0436
اذا وجب تصدير المبيع للمشترى ، فلا يتم التسليم الا اذا وصل اليه مالم يوجد اتفاق يقضى بغير ذلك .

التزامات البائع
0437
اذا هلك المبيع قبل التسليم لسبب لا يد للبائع فيه ، انفسخ البيع واسترد المشترى الثمن الا اذا كان الهلاك بعد اعذار المشترى لتسليم المبيع .

التزامات البائع
0438
اذا نقصت قيمة المبيع قبل التسليم لتلف اصابه ، جاز للمشترى اما ان يطلب فسخ البيع اذا كان النقص جسيما بحيث لو طرأ قبل العقد لما تم البيع ، واما ان يبقى البيع مع انقاص الثمن.

التزامات البائع
0439
يضمن البائع عدم التعرض للمشترى فى الأنتفاع بالمبيع كله او بعضه سواء كان التعرض من فعله هو او من فعل اجنبى يكون له وقت وقت البيع حق على المبيع يحتج به على المشترى ويكون البائع ملزما بالضمان ولو كان الأجنبى قد ثبت حقه بعد البيع اذا كان هذا الحق قد آل اليه من البائع نفسه .

التزامات البائع
0440
(1) اذا رفعت على المشترى دعوى باستحقاق المبيع وأخطر بها البائع كان على البائع ان يتدخل فى الدعوى الى جانب المشترى أو ان يحل فيها محله . (2) فأذا تم الأخطار فى الوقت الملائم ولم يتدخل البائع فى الدعوى وجب عليه الضمان الا اذا اثبت ان الحكم الصادر فى الدعوى كان نتيجة لتدليس من المشترى او لخطأ جسيم منه .(3) واذا لم يخطر المشترى البائع بالدعوى فى الوقت الملائم وصدر عليه حكم حاز قوة الأمر المقضى فقد حقه فى الجوع بالضمان اذا اثبت البائع ان تدخله فى الدعوى كان يؤدى الى رفض دعوى الأستحقاق .

التزامات البائع
0441
يثبت حق المشترى فى الضمان ولو اعترف وهو حسن النية للأجنبى بحقه اوتصالح معه على هذا الحق او دون ان ينتظر فى ذلك صدورحكم قضائ متى كاناخطر البائع بالدعوى فى الوقت الملأئم ودعاه ان يحل محله فيها فلم يفعل . كل ذلك ما لم يثبت البائع ان الأجنبى لم يكن على حق فى دعواه .

التزامات البائع
0442
اذا توفى المشترى استحقاق المبيع كله او بعضه بدفع مبلغ من النقود او باداء شى اخر . كان للبائع ان يتخلص من نتائج الضمان بان يرد للمشترى المبلغ الذى دفعه او قيمة ما اداه مع الفوئد القانونية وجميع المصروفات .

التزامات البائع
0443
(1) قيمة المبيع وقت الأستحقاق مع الفوائد القانونية من ذلك الوقت . (2) قيمة الثمار التى ازم المشترى بردها لمن استحق المبيع . (3) المصروفات النافعة التى لأ يستطيع المشترى ان يلزم المستحق وكذلك المصروفات الكمالية اذا كان البائع سىء النية . (4) جميع امصراف دعوى الضمان ودعوى الا ستحقاق عدا ما كان المشترى يستطيع ان ينفيه لو اخطر البائع بالدعوى طبقا للمادة 440 (5) وبوجه عام . تعويض المشترى عما لحقه من خسارة او فانه من كسب بسبب استحقاق المبيع .كل هذا ما لم يكن رجوع المشترى مبنيا على المطالبة بفسخ البيع او ابطاله .

التزامات البائع
0444
(1) اذا استحق بعض المبيع اووجد مثقلأ بتكليف وكانت خسارة المشترى من ذلك قد بلغت قدرا لو علمه لما اتم العقد كان له ان يطالب البائع تالمالغ المبينة فى المادة السابقة على ان يرد له المبيع وما افاده منه . (2) فأذا أختار المشترى استبقاه المبيع , او كانت الخسارة التى لحقته لم تبلغ القدرالمبين فى القدر المبين فى الفقرة السابقة , لم يكن له الأ ان يطالب بالتعويض عما اصابه من ضرر بسبب الأ ستحقاق 0

التزامات البائع
0445
(1) يجوز للمتعاقدين باتفاق خاص أن يذيدا ضمان الأسحقاق , او ان ينقصا منه او ان يسقطا هذا الضمان 0 (2) ويفترض فى حق الارتفاق أن البائع قد اشترط عدم الضمان ان كان هذا الحق ظاهرا او كان البائع قد ابان عنه للمشترى 0 ( 3) ويقع باطلأ كل شرط يسقطالضمان او ينقصه اذا كان البائع قد تعمد اخفاء حق الأجنبى 0

التزامات البائع
0446
(1) اذا اتفق على عدم الضمان بقى البائع مع ذلك مسئولا عن اى استحقاق ينشأ من فعله ويقع باطلا كل اتفاق يقضى بغير ذلك . (2)اما اذا كان استحقاق المبيع قد نشأ من فعل الغير فأن البائع يكون مسئولا عن رد قيمة المبيع وقت الأستحقاق الا اذا اثبت ان المشترى كان يعلم وقت البيع سبب الأستحقاق او انه اشترى ساقط الخيار .

التزامات البائع
0447
(1) يكون البائع ملزما بالضمان اذا لم يتوافر فى المبيع وقت التسليم الصفات التى كفل للمشترى وجودها فيه او اذا كان بالمبيع عيب ينقص من قيمته او نفعه بحسب الغاية المقصود مستفاده مما هو بين فى العقد او مما هو ظاهر من طبيعة الشئ او الغرض الذى اعد له ويضمن البائع هذا العيب ولو لم يكن عالما بوجوده .(2) ومع ذلك لا يضمن البائع العيوب التى كان المشترى يعرفها وقت البيع او كان يستطيع ان يتبينها بنفسهلو انه فحص المبيع بعناية الرجل العادى الا اذا اثبت ان البائع قد تعمد اخفاء العيب غشا منه .

التزامات البائع
0448
لايضمن البائع عيبا جرى العرف على التسامح فيه .

التزامات البائع
0449
(1) اذا تسلم المشترى المبيع وجب عليه التحقق من حالته بمجرد ان يتمكن من ذلك وفقا للمألوف فى التعامل فأذا اكتشف عيبا يضمنه البائع وجب عليه ان يخطره به خلال مدة معقولة فأن لم يفعل اعتبر قابلا للمبيع .(2) اما اذا كان العيب مما لا يمكن الكشف عنه بالفحص المعتاد ثم كشفه المشترى وجب عليه ان يخطر به البائع بمجرد ظهزره والا اعتبر قابلا للمبيع بما فيه من عيب .

التزامات البائع
0450
اذ اخطر المشترى البائع بالعيب فى الوقت الملأئم كان له يرجع بالضما ن على النحو المبين فى المادة 444 0

التزامات البائع
0451
تبقى دعوى الضمان و لو هلك المبيع بأى سبب كان 0

التزامات البائع
0452
(1)تسقط بالتقادم دعوى الضمان اذا انقضت سنة من وقت تسليم المبيع ولو لم يكشف المشترى العيب الأ بعد ذلك ما يقبل البائع ان يلتزم بالضمان لمدة اطول . (2) على أنه لأ يجوز للبائع ان يتمسك بالسنة لتمام التقادم اذا ثبت به تعمد اخفاء العيب غشا منه .

التزامات البائع
0453
يجوز للمتعاقدين باتفاق خاص ان يزيدا فى الضمان او ان ينقصا منه او ان يسقطا هذا الضمان , على ان كل شرط يسقط الضمان او ينقصه يقع باطلأ اذا كان البائع اخفاء العيب فى المبيع غشا منه

التزامات البائع
0454
لأ ضمان للعيب فى البيوع القضائية , ولأ البيوع الدارية اذا كانت بالمزاد .

التزامات البائع
0455
اذا ضمن البائع صلأحية المبيع للعمل فى مدة معلومة ثم ظهر خلل فى المبيع فعلى المشترى ان يخطر البائع بهذا الخلل فى مدة شهر من ظهوره وان يرفع الدعوى فى مدة ستة شهور من هذا الاخطار وال سقط حقه فى الضمان كل هذا ما لم يتفق على غيره .

التزامات المشترى
04556
(1) يكون الثمن مستحق الوفاء فى المكان الذى سلم فيه المبيع , ما لم يوجد اتفاق او او عرف يقضى بغير ذلك 0 (2) فاذا لم يكن الثمن مستحقأ وقت تسليم المبيع وجب الوفاء به فى المكان الذى يوجد فيه موطن المشترى وقت استحقاق الثمن 0

التزامات المشترى
0457
(1) يكون الثمن مستحق الوفاء فى الوقت الذى يسلم فيه المبيع مالم يوجد اتفلق او عرف يقضى بغير ذلك 0 (2) فاذا تعرض احد للمشترى مستندا الى حق سابق على المبيع اؤ ايل من البائع او اذا خيف على المبيع ان ينزع من يد المشترى جاز له ما لم يمنعه شرط فى العقد ان يحبس الثمن حتى ينقطع التعرض اؤ يزيل الخطر ومع ذلك يجوز للبائع فى هذه الحالة ان يطالب باستفاء الثمن على ان يقدم كفيلأ. (3) ويسرى حكم الفقرة السابقة فى حالة ما اذا كشف المشترى عيبا فى المبيع 0

التزامات المشترى
0458
(1)لأ حق للبائع فى الفوائد القانونية عن الثمن الأ اذا اعذر المشترى او اذا اعذر المشترى او اواذا سلم الشىء المبيع وكان الشىء قابلا ان ينتج ثمرات او ايرادات اخرى هذا مالم يوجد اتفاق او عرف يقضى بغيره . (2) وللمشترى ثمر المبيع ونماؤه من وقت تمام البيع وعليه تكاليف المبيع من هذا الوقت ايضا هذا مالم يوجد اتفاق او عرف يقضى بغيره 0

التزامات المشترى
0459
(!) اذا كان الثمن كله او بعضه مستحق الدفع فى الحال فللبائع ان يحبس المبيع حتى يستوفى ماهو مستحق له ولو قدم المشترى رهنا او كفالة هذا مالم يمنح البائع المشترى اجلا بعد البيع .(2) وكذلك يجوز للبائع ان يحبس المبيع ولو لم يحل الأجل المشترط لدفع الثمن اذا سقط حق المشترى فى الأجل طبقا لأحكام المادة 273 .

التزامات المشترى
0460
اذا هلك المبيع فى يد البائع وهو حابس له كان الهلاك على المشترى ما لم يكن المبيع قد هلك بفعل البائع .

التزامات المشترى
0461
فى بيع المعروض وغيرها من المنقولات اذا اتفق على ميعاد لدفع الثمن وتسلم المبيع يكون مفسوخا دون حاجة الى اعذار ان لم يدفع الثمن عند حلول الميعاد اذا اختار البائع ذلك وهذا ما لم يوجد اتفاق على غيره .

التزامات المشترى
0462
نفقات عقد البيع ورسوم الدمغة والتسجيل وغير ذلك من مصروفات تكون على المشترى مالم يوجد اتفاق او عرف يقضى بغير ذلك .

التزامات المشترى
0463
اذا لم يعين الأتفاق او العرف مكانا او زمانا لتسلم المبيع وجب على المشترى ان يتسلمه فى المكان الذى يوجد فيه المبيع وقت البيع وان ينقله دون ابطاء الا ما يقتضيه النقل من زمن .

التزامات المشترى
0464
نفقات تسلم المبيع على المشترى ما لم يوجد عرف او اتفاق يقضى بغير ذلك .

2ـ بعض انواع البيوع / بيع الوفاء
0465
اذا احتفظ البائع عند البيع بحق استرداد المبيع خلال مدة معينة وقع البيع باطلا

بيع ملك الغير
0466
(1) اذاباع شخص شيئا معينا بالذات وهو لأ يملكه جاز للمشترى ان يطلب ابطال البيع والبيع ويكون الا مر كذلك ولووقع البيع على عقار سجل العقد او لم يسجل0(2) وفى كل حال لايسرى هذا البيع فى حق المالك للعين المبيعة ولو اجاز المشترى العقد .

بيع ملك الغير
0467
(1) اذا اقر المالك البيع سرى العقد فى حقه وانقلب صحيحا فى حق المشترى . (2) وكذلك ينقلب العقد صحيحا فى حق المشترى اذا آلت ملكية المبيع الى البائع بعد صدور العقد.

بيع ملك الغير
0468
اذا حكم للمشترى بأبطال البيع وكان يجهل ان المبيع غير مملوك فله ان يطالب بتعويض ولو كان البائع حسن النية .

بيع الحقوق المتنازع عليها
0469
(1) اذا كان الحق المتنازع فيه قد نزل عنه صاحبه بمقابل الى شخص اخر فللمتنازل ضده ان يتخلص من المطالبة اذا هو رد الى المتنازل له الثمن الحقيقى الذى دفعه مع المصروفات وفوائد الثمن من وقت الدفع . (2) ويعتبر الحق متنازعا فيه اذا كان موضوعه قد رفعت به دعوى او قام فى شأنه نزاع جدى .

بيع الحقوق المتنازع عليها
0470
لاتسرى احكام المادة السابقة فى الأحوال الأتيه . (أ) اذا كان الحق المتنازع فيه داخلا ضمن مجموعة أموال بيعت جزافا بثمن واحد . (ب) اذا كان الحق المتنازع فيه شائعا بين ورثة او ملاك وباع احدهم نصيبه للأخر .(ج) اذا نزل المدين للدائن عن حق متنازع فيه وفاء للدين المستحق فى ذمته . (د) اذا كان الحق فيه يثقل عقارا اوبيع الحق لحائز العقار .

بيع الحقوق المتنازع عليها
0471
لا يجوز للقضاة ولا لأعضاء النيابة ولا للمحامين ولا لكتبة المحاكم ولا للمحضرين ان يشتروا لا بأسمائهم ولا بأسم مستعار الحق المتنازع فيه كله او بعضه اذا كان النظر فى النزاع يدخل فى اختصاص المحكمة التى يباشرون اعمالهم فى دائرتها والا كان البيع باطلا .

بيع الحقوق المتنازع عليها
0472
لايجوز للمحامين ان يتعاملوا مع موكليهم فى الحقوق المتنازع فيها اذا كانوا هم الذين يتولون الدفاع عنها سواء أكان التعامل بأسمائهم او بأسم مستعار والا كان العقد باطلا .

بيع التركة
0473
من باع تركة دون ان يفصل مشتملاتها الا يضمن ثبوت وراثته مالم يتفق على غير ذلك .

بيع التركة
0474
اذا بيعت تركة فلا يسرى البيع فى حق الغير الا اذا استوفى المشترى الاجراءات الواجبة لنقل كل حق الت عليه التركة فأذا نص القانون على اجراءات لنقل الحق فيما بين المتعاقدين وجب ايضا ان تستوفى هذه الأجراءات

بيع التركة
0475
اذا كان البائع قد استوفى بعض ما للتركة من الديون او باع شيئا مما اشتملت عليه وجب ان يرد للمشترى ما استولى عليه ما لم يكن عقدالبيع قد اشترط صراحة عدم الرد .

بيع التركة
0476
يرد المشترى للبائع ما وفاه هذا من ديون التركة ويحسب للبائع كل ما يكون دائنا به للتركة ما لم يوجد اتفاق يقضى بغير ذلك .

البيع فى مرض الموت
0477
(1) اذا باع المريض مرض الموت لوارث او لغير وارث بثمن يقل عن قيمة المبيع وقت الموت فأن البيع يسرى فى حق الورثة اذا كانت زيادة قيمة المبيع على الثمن لاتجاوز ثلث التركة داخلا فيها البيع ذاته . (2) اما اذا كانت هذه الزيادة تجاوز ثلث التركة فان البيع فيما يجاوز الثلث لايسرى فى حق الورثة الا اذا اقره المشترى للتركة ما يفى بتكملة الثلثين . (3) ويسرى على بيع المريض مرض الموت احكام المادة 916 .

البيع فى مرض الموت
0478
لاتسرى احكام المادة السابقة تضرارا بالغير حسن النية اذا كان هذا الغير كسب بعوض حقا عينيا على العين المبيعة .

بيع النائب لنفسه
0479
لايجوز لمن ينوب عن غيره بمقتضى اتفاق او نص او أمر من السلطة المختصة ان يشترى بنفسه مباشرة او بأسم مستعار ولو بطريق المزاد العلنى ما نيط به بيعه بموجب هذه النيابة مالم يكن ذلك بأذن القضاء ومع عدم الأخلال بما يكون منصوصا عليه فى قوانين اخرى .

بيع النائب لنفسه
0480
لايجوز للسماسرة ولا للخبراء ان يشتروا الأموال المعهود اليهم فى بيعها او فى تقدير قيمتها سواء أكان الشراء بأسمائهم او بأسم مستعار .

بيع النائب لنفسه
0481
يصح العقد فى الأحوال المنصوص عليها فى المادتين السابقتين اذا اجازه من تم البيع لحسابه .

المقـــايضة
0482
المقايضة عقد به يلتزم كل من المتعاقدين ان ينقل الى الأخر على سبيل التبادل ملكية مال ليس من النقود .

المقـــايضة
0483
اذا كان للأشياء المتقايض فيها قيم مختلفة فى تقدير المتعاقدين جاز تعويض الفرق بمبلغ من النقود يكون معدلا .

المقـــايضة
0484
مصروفات عقد المقايضة وغيرها من النفقات الأخرى يتحملها المتقايضان مناصفة وما لم يوجد اتفاق يقضى بغير ذلك .

المقـــايضة
0485
تسرى على المقايضة احكام البيع بالقدر الذى تسمح به طبيعة المقايضة ويعتبر كل المتقايضين بائعا للشيئ الذى قايض به ومشتريا للشيئ الذى قايض عليه .

الهبـــــــــه / 1- اركان الهبـــــــــــــــة
0486
(1) الهبة عقد يتصرف بمقتضاه الواهب فى مال له دون عوض . (2) ويجوز للواهب دون ان يتجرد عن نية التبرع ان يفرض على الموهوب له القيام بألتزام معين

الهبـــــــــه / 1- اركان الهبـــــــــــــــة
0487
(1) لا تتم الهبة الا اذا قبلها الموهوب له او نائبه . (2) فأذا كان الواهب هو ولى الموهوب له او وصيه ناب عنه فى فى قبول الهبه وقبض الشيئ الموهوب .

الهبـــــــــه / 1- اركان الهبـــــــــــــــة
0488
(1) تكون الهبة بورقة رسميه والا وقعت باطلة مالم تتم تحت ستار عقد اخر .(2) ومع ذلك يجوز فى المنقول ان تتم الهبة بالقبض دون حاجة الى ورقة رسميه .


0489
اذا قام الواهب او ورثته مختارين بتنفيذ هبة باطلة لعيب فى الشكل . فلا يجوز لهم ان يستردوا ما سلموة

الهبـــــــــه / 1- اركان الهبـــــــــــــــة
0490
الوعد بالهبة لاينعقد الا اذا كان بورقة رسمية .

الهبـــــــــه / 1- اركان الهبـــــــــــــــة
0491
اذا وردت الهبة على شيئ معين بالذات غير مملوك للواهب سرت عليها احكام المادتين 466 , 467 .

الهبـــــــــه / 1- اركان الهبـــــــــــــــة
0492
تقع هبة الأموال المستقبلة باطلة .

2- اثــــــار الهبــــــــــة
0493
اذا لم يكن الموهوب له قد تسلم الشيئ الموهوب فأن الواهب يلزم بتسليمه اياه وتسرى فى ذلك الأحكام المتعلقة بتسلم المبيع .

2- اثــــــار الهبــــــــــة
0494
(1) لايضمن الواهب استحقاق الشيئ الموهوب الا اذا تعمد اخفاء سبب الآستحقاق او كانت الهبة بعوض وفى الحالة الاولى يقدر القاضى للموهوب له تعويضا عادلا عما اصابه من الضرر وفى الحالة الثانية لايضمن الواهب الأستحقاق الا بقدر ما اداه الموهوب له من عوض كل هذا ما لم يتفق على غيره . (2) واذا استحق الشيئ الموهوب حل الموهوب له محل الواهب فيما له من حقوق ودعاوى .

2- اثــــــار الهبــــــــــة
0495
(1) لا يضمن الواهب خلو الشيئ الموهوب من العيب . (2) على انه اذا تعمد الواهب اخفاء العيب او ضمن خلو الشيئ الموهوب من العيوب . وكان ملزما بتعويض الموهوب له عن الضرر الذى يسببه العيب ويكون كذلك ملزما بالتعويض اذا كانت الهبه بعوض على الا يجاوز يجاوز التعويض فى هذه الحالة قدر ما اداه الموهوب له من هذا التعويض .

2- اثــــــار الهبــــــــــة
0496
لايكون الواهب مسئولا الا عن فعله العمد او خطئه الجسيم .

2- اثــــــار الهبــــــــــة
0497
يلتزم الموهوب له بأداء ما اشترط عليه من عوض سواء اشترط هذا العوض لمصلحة الواهب ام لمصلحة اجنبى ام للمصلحة العامة .

2- اثــــــار الهبــــــــــة
0498
اذا تبين ان الشيئ الموهوب اقل فى القيمة من العوض المشترط فلا يكون الموهوب له ملزما بأن يؤدى من هذا العوض الا بقدر قيمة الشيئ الموهوب .

2- اثــــــار الهبــــــــــة
0499
(1) اذا اشترط الواهب عوضا عن الهبة وفاء ديونه فلا يكون الموهوب ملزما الا بوفاء الديون التى كانت موجودة وقت الهبة هذا ما لم يتفق على غيره . (2) واذا كان الشيئ الموهوب مثقلا بحق عينى ضمانا لدين فى ذمة الواهب او فى ذمة شخص اخر فأن الموهوب له يلتزم بوفاء هذا الدين مالم يوجد اتفاق على غير ذلك .

3- الـــرجوع فى الهبـــــة
0500
(1) يجوز للواهب ان يرجع فى الهبة اذا قبل الموهوب له ذلك . (2) فأذا لم يقبل الموهوب له جاز للواهب ان يطلب من القضاء الترخيص له فى الرجوع متى كان يستند فى ذلك الى عذر مقبول ولم يوجد مانع من الرجوع .

3- الـــرجوع فى الهبـــــة
0501
يعتبر بنوع خاص عذرا مقبولا للرجوع فى الهبة : (أ) ان يخل الموهوب له بما يجب عليه نحو الواهب او نحو احد من اقاربه بحيث يكون هذا الأخلال جحودا كبيرا من جانبه . (ب) ان يصبح الواهب عاجزا عن ان يوفر لنفسه اسباب المعيشة بما يتفق مع مكانته الأجتماعية او ان يصبح غير قادر على الوفاء بما يفرضه عليه القانون من النفقة على الغير . (ج) ان يرزق الواهب بعد الهبة ولدا يظل حيا وقت الرجوع او ان يكون للواهب ولد يظنه ميتا وقت الهبه فأذا به حى .

3- الـــرجوع فى الهبـــــة
0502
يرفض طلب الرجوع فى الهبة اذا وجد مانع من الموانع الأتيه :-(أ) اذا حصل للشيئ الموهوب زيادة متصلة موجبة لزيادة قيمته فأذا زال المانع عاد حق الرجوع . (ب)اذا مات احد طرفى عقد الهبة . (ج) اذا تصرف الموهوب له فى الشيئ الموهوب تصرفا نهائيا فأذا اقتصر التصرف على بعض الموهوب جاز للواهب ان يرجع فى الباقى . (د) اذا كانت الهبة من احد الزجين للأخر ولو اراد الواهب الرجوع بعد انقضاء الزوجية . (ة)اذا كانت الهبة لذى رحم محرم . (و) اذا هلك الشيئ الموهوب فى يد الموهوب له سواء كان الهلاك بفعله او بحادث اجنبى لايد له فيه او بسبب الأستعمال فأذا لم يهلك الا بعض الشيئ جاز الرجوع فى الباقى .(ز) اذا قدم الموهوب له عوضا عن الهبة . (ح) اذا كانت الهبة صدقة او عملا من اعمال البر .

3- الـــرجوع فى الهبـــــة
0503
(1) يترتب على الرجوع فى الهبة بالتراضى او بالتقاضى ان تعتبر الهبة كأن لم تكن . (2) ولا يرد الموهوب له الثمرات الا من وقت الأتفاق على الرجوع . أو من وقت رفع الدعوى , وله ان يرجع بجميع ما انفقه من مصروفات ضرورية اما المصروفات النافعه فلا يجاوز فى الرجوع بها القدر الذى زاد فى قيمة الشيئ الموهوب .

3- الـــرجوع فى الهبـــــة
0504
(1) اذا استولى الواهب على الشيئ الموهوب بغير التراضى او التقاضى كان مسئولا قبل الموهوب له عن هلاك الشيئ سواء كان الهلاك بفعل الواهب او بسبب اجنبى لا يد له فيه او بسبب الأستعمال . (2) اما اذا صدر حكم بالرجوع فى الهبة وهلك الشيئ فى يد الموهوب له بعد اعذاره بالتسليم فيكون الموهوب له مسئولا عن هذا الهلاك ولو كان الهلاك بسبب اجنبى .

الشــــركــــــة
0505
الشركة عقد بمقتضاه يلتزم شخصان او اكثر بأن يساهم كل منهم فى مشروع مالى بتقديم حصة من مال او من عمل لأقتسام ما قد ينشأ عن هذا المشروع من ربح او من خسارة .

الشــــركــــــة
0506
(1) تعتبر الشركة بمجرد تكوينها شخصا اعتباريا ولكن لايحتج بهذه الشخصية على الغير الا بعداستيفاء اجراءات النشر التى يقررها القانون (2) ومع ذلك اذا لم تقم الشركة بأجراءات النشر المقررة ان يتمسك بشخصيتها

1- اركان الشركـــــة
0507
(1) يجب ان يكون عقد الشركة مكتوبا والا كان باطلا وكذلك يكون باطلا كل ما يدخل على العقد من تعديلات دون ان تستوفى الشكل الذى افرغ فيه ذلك العقد . (2) غير ان هذا البطلان لايجوز ان يحتج به الشركاء قبل الغير ولا يكون له اثر فيما بين الشركاء الا من وقت ان يطلب الشريك الحكم بالبطلان .

1- اركان الشركـــــة
0508
تعتبر حصص الشركاء متساوية القيمة وانها واردة على ملكية المال لا على مجرد الأنتفاع به مالم يوجد اتفاق او عرف يقضى بغير ذلك .

1- اركان الشركـــــة
0509
لايجوز ان تقتصر حصة الشريك على ما يكون له من نفوذ او على ما يتمتع به من ثقة مالية .

1- اركان الشركـــــة
0510
اذا تعهد شريك بأن يقدم حصته فى الشركة مبلغا من النقود ولم يقدم هذا المبلغ لزمته فوائده من وقت استحقاقه من غير حاجة الىمطالبة قضائية او اعذار وذلك دون اخلال بما قد يستحق من تعويض تكميلى عند الأقتضاء .

1- اركان الشركـــــة
0511
(1) اذا كانت حصة الشريك حق ملكية او حق منفعة او حق عينى اخر . فأن احكام البيع هى التى تسرى فى ضمان الحصة اذا هلكت , او استحقت او ظهر فيها عيب او نقص . (2) اما اذا كانت الحصة مجرد الأنتفاع بالمال فأن احكام الأيجار هى التى تسرى فى كل ذلك .

1- اركان الشركـــــة
0512
(1) اذا تعهد الشريك بأن يقدم حصته فى الشركة عملا وجب عليه ان يقوم بالخدمات التى تعهد بها وان يقدم حسابا عما يكون قد كسبه من وقت قيام الشركة بمزاولته العمل الذى قدم حصة له . (2) على انه لايكون ملزما بأن يقدم للشركة ما يكون قد حصل عليه من حق اختراع الا اذا وجد اتفاق يقضى بغير ذلك .

1- اركان الشركـــــة
0513
اذا كانت الحصة التى قدمها الشريك هى ديون له فى ذمة الغير فلا ينقضى التزامه للشركة الا اذا استوفيت هذه الديون ويكون الشريك فوق ذلك مسئولا عن تعويض الضرر اذا لم توف الديون عند حلول اجلها .

1- اركان الشركـــــة
0514
(1) اذا لم يبين عقد الشركة نصيب كل من الشركاء فى الأرباح والخسائر كان نصيب كل منهم فى ذلك بنسبة حصته فى رأس المال . (2) فأذا اقتصر العقد على تعيين نصيب الشركاء فى الربح وجب اعتبار هذا النصيب فى الخسارة ايضا . وكذلك الحال اذا اقتصر العقد على تعيين النصيب فى الخسارة . (3) واذا كانت حصة احد الشركاء مقصورة على عمله وجب ان يقدر نصيبه فى الربح والخسارة لما تفيده الشركة من هذا العمل . فأذا قدم فوق عمله نقودا او أى شيئ اخر كان له نصيب عن العمل واخر عما قدمه فوقه .

1- اركان الشركـــــة
0515
(1) اذا اتفق على ان احد الشركاء لايساهم فى ارباح الشركة او فى خسائرها كان عقد الشركة باطلا . (2) ويجوز الاتفاق على اعفاء الشريك الذى لم يقدم غير عمله من المساهمة فى الخسائر . بشرط الا يكون قد تقرر له اجر عن عمله .

2- ادارة الشركـــــــــــه
0516
(1) للشريك المنتدب للادارة بنص خاص فى عقد الشركة ان يقوم بالرغم من معارضة سائر الشركاء بأعمال الأدارة وبالتصرفات التى تدخل فى غرض الشركه متى كانت اعماله وتصرفاته خالية من الغش ولا يجوز عزل هذا الشريك من الأدارة دون مسوغ مادامت الشركة باقية . (2) واذا كان انتداب الشريك للآداره لاحقا لعقد الشركة جاز الرجوع فيه كما يجوز فى التوكيل العادى . (3) اما المديرون من غير الشركاء فهم دائما قابلون للعزل .

2- ادارة الشركـــــــــــه
0517
(1) اذا تعدد الشركاء المنتدبون للأدارة دون ان يعين اختصاص كل منهم ودون ان ينص على عدم جواز انفراد اى منهم بألأدارة كان لكل منهم ان يقوم منفردا بأى عمل من اعمال الأدارة على ان يكون لكل من باقى الشركاء المنتدبين ان يعترض على العمل قبل تمامه وعلى ان يكون من حق اغلبية الشركاء المنتدبين رفض هذا الأعتراض فأذا تساوى الجانبان كان الرفض من حق اغلبية الشركاء جميعا . (2) اما اذا اتفق على ان تكون قرارات الشركاء المنتدبين بالأجماع او بالأغلبية فلا يجوز الخروج على ذلك , الا ان يكون لأمر عاجل يترتب على تفويته خسارة جسيمة لا تستطيع الشركة تعويضها .

2- ادارة الشركـــــــــــه
0518
اذا وجب ان يصدر قراربالأغلبيه تعين اخذ الأغلبية العدديه مالم يتفق على غير ذلك .

2- ادارة الشركـــــــــــه
0519
الشركاء غير المديرون ممنوعين من الأدارة ولكن يجوز لهم ان يطلعوا بأنفسهم على دفاتر الشركة ومستنداتها وكل اتفاق على غير ذلك باطل .

2- ادارة الشركـــــــــــه
0520
اذا لم يوجد نص خاص على طريقة الأدارة اعتبر كل شريك مفوضا من الأخرين فى ادارة الشركة وكان له ان يباشر اعمال الشركة دون رجوع الى غير من الشركاء على ان يكون لهؤلاء او لأى منهم حق الأعتراض على أى عمل قبل تمامه , ولأغلبيه الشركاء حق رفض هذا الأعتراض .

3- اثــــــــار الشركـــــه
0521
(1) على الشريك ان يمتنع عن اى نشاط يلحق الضرر بالشركة , او ان يكون مخالفا للغرض الذى انشئت لتحقيقه . (2) وعليه ان يبذل من العناية فى تدبير مصالح الشركة ما يبذله فى تدبير مصالحه الخاصه الا اذا كان منتدبا للأدارة بأجر فلا يجوز ان ينزل فى ذلك عن عناية الرجل المعتاد .

3- اثــــــــار الشركـــــه
0522
(1) اذا اخذ الشريك او احتجز مبلغا من مال الشركة لزمته فوائد هذا المبلغ من يوم اخذه او احتجازه بغير حاجة الى مطالبه قضائية او اعذار وذلك دون اخلال بما قد يستحق للشركة من تعويض تكميلى عند الأقتضاء . (2) واذا أمد الشريك الشركة من ماله او انفق فى مصلحتها شيئا من المصروفات التافعة عن حسن نية وتبصر وجبت له على الشركة فوائد هذه المبالغ من يوم دفعها .

3- اثــــــــار الشركـــــه
0523
(1) اذا لم تف اموال الشركة بديونها كان الشركاء مسئولين عن هذه الديون فى اموالهم الخاصة كل منهم بنسبة نصيبه فى خسائر الشركة مالم يوجد اتفاق على نسبة ويكون باطلأ كل اتفاق يعفى الشرك من المسئولية عن ديون الشركة (2) وفى كل الاحوال يكون لدائنى الشركة حق مطالبة الشركاء كل بقدرالحصة التى تخصصت له فى ارباح الشركه .

3- اثــــــــار الشركـــــه
0524
(1) لأتضامن بين الشركاء فيما يلزم كلأ منهم من ديون الشركة مالم يتفق على خلأف ذلك.(2) غير انه اذا اعسر احد الشركاءوزعت حصته فى الدين على الباقين كل بقدر نصيبه فى تحمل الخسارة .

3- اثــــــــار الشركـــــه
0525
اذاكان لأحدالشركاء دائنون شخصيون , فليس لهم.اثناء قيام الشركة ان يتقاضوا حقوقهم مما يخص ذلك الشريك فى رأس المال وانما لهم ان يتقاضوها مما يخصه فى الارباح واما بعد تصفية الشركة فيكون لهم ان يتقاضوا حقوقهم من نصيب مدينهم فى اموال الشركة بعد استنزال ديونها ومع ذلك يجوز لهم قبل التصفية توقيع الحجز التحفظى على نصيب هذا المدين .

4- طرق انقضاء الشركة
0526
(1) تنتهى الشركة بأنقضاء الميعاد المعين لها او بأنتهاء العمل الذى قامت من اجله .(2) فاذا انقضت المدة المعينه او انتهى العمل ثم استمر الشركاء يقومون بعمل من نوع الأعمال التى تألفت لها الشركة امتد العقد سنة فسنة بالشروط ذاتها . (3) ويجوز لدائن احد الشركاء ان يعترض على هذا الأمتداد ويترتب على هذا الأعتراض وقف اثره فى حقه .

4- طرق انقضاء الشركة
0527
(1) تنتهى الشركة بهلاك جميع مالها او جزء كبير منه بحيث فائدة فى استمرارها . (2) واذا كان احد الشركاء قد تعهد بأن يقدم حصته شيئا معينا بالذات وهلك هذا الشيئ قبل تقديمه اصبحت الشركة منحلة فى حق جميع الشركاء .

4- طرق انقضاء الشركة
0528
(1) تنتهى الشركة بموت احد الشركاء او بالحجر عليه او بأعساره او بأفلاسه . (2) ومع ذلك يجوز الاتفاق على انه اذا مات احد الشركاء تستمر الشركة مع ورثته ولو كانوا قصرا . (3) ويجوز ايضا الاتفاق على انه اذا مات احد الشركاء او حجز عليه او اعسر او افلس او انسحب وفقا لأحكام المادة التالية تستمر الشركة فيما بين الباقين من الشركاء وفى هذه الحالة لايكون لهذا الشريك او ورثته الانصيبه فى اموال الشركة ويقدر هذا النصيب بحسب قيمته يوم وقوع الحادث الذى ادى الى خروجه من الشركة ويدفع له نقدا . ولا يكون له نصيب فيما يستجد بعد ذلك من حقوق الا بقدر ما تكون تلك الحقوق ناتجة من عمليات سابقة على ذلك الحادث .

4- طرق انقضاء الشركة
0529
(1) تنتهى الشركة بأنسحاب احد من الشركاء اذا كانت مدتها غير معينة على ان يعلن الشريك ارادته فى الأنسحاب الى سائر الشركاء قبل حصوله والا يكون انسحابه عن غش او فى وقت غير لائق. (2) وتنهى ايضا بأجماع الشركاء على حلها .

4- طرق انقضاء الشركة
0530
(1) يجوز للمحكمة ان تقضى بحل الشركة بناء على طلب احد الشركاء لعدم وفاء شريك بما تعهد به او لأى سبب اخر لايرجع الى الشركاء ويقدر القاضى ما ينطوى عليه هذا السبب من خطورة تسوغ الحل . (2) ويكون باطلا كل اتفاق يقضى بغير ذلك .

4- طرق انقضاء الشركة
0531
(1) يجوز لكل شريك ان يطلب من القضاء الحكم بفصل اى من الشركاء يكون وجوده فى الشركة اثار اعتراضا على مد اجلها او تكون تصرفاته مما يمكن اعتباره سببا مسوغا لحل الشركة على ان تظل الشركة قائمة فيما بين الباقين . (2) ويجوز ايضا لأى شريك اذا كانت الشركة معينة المدة ان يطلب من القضاء اخراجه من الشركة متى استند الى اسباب معقوله وفى هذه الحالة تنحل الشركة مالم يتفق باقى الشركاء على استمرارها .

5- تصفية الشركة وقسمتها
0532
تتم تصفية اموال الشركة وقسمتها بالطريقة المبينة فى العقد وعند خلوه من حكم خاص تتبع الأحكام الأتية :

5- تصفية الشركة وقسمتها
0533
تنتهى عند حل الشركة سلطة المديرين اما شخصية الشركة فتبقى بالقدر اللازم للتصفية والى ان تنهى هذه التصفية .

5- تصفية الشركة وقسمتها
0534
(1) يقوم بالتصفية عند الأقتضاء اما جميع الشركاء واما مصفى واحد او اكثر تعينهم اغلبية الشركاء . (2) واذا لم يتفق الشركاء على تعين المصفى تولى القاضى تعيينه ببناء على طلب احدهم . (3) وفى الحالات التى تكون فيها الشركة باطله تعين المحكمة المصفى وتحدد طريقة التصفيه بناء على طلب كل ذى شأن .(4)وحتى يتم تعين المصفى يعتبر المديرين بالنسبة الى الغير فى حكم المصفيين .

5- تصفية الشركة وقسمتها
0535
(1) ليس للمصفى ان يبدأ اعمالا جديدة للشركة الا ان تكون لازمة لأتمام اعمال سابقة . (2) ويجوز له ان يبيع مال الشركة منقولا او عقار اما بالمزاد واما بلممارسه ما لم ينص فى امر تعيينه على تقييد هذه السلطه .

5- تصفية الشركة وقسمتها
0536
(1) تقسم اموال الشركة بين الشركاء جميعا وذلك بعد استيفاء الدائنين لحقوقهم وبعد استنزال المبالغ اللازمة لوفاء الديون التى لم تحل او الديون المتنازع فيها وبعد رد المصروفات او القروض التى يكون احد الشركاء قد باشرها فى مصلحة الشركة .(2) ويختص كل واحد من الشركاء بمبلغ يعادل قيمة الحصة التى قدمها فى رأس المال كما هى مبينة فى العقد اويعادل قيمة هذه الحصة وقت تسليمها اذا لم تبين قيمتها فى العقد ما لم يكن الشريك قد اقتصر على تقديم عمله او اقتصر فيما قدمه من شيئ على حق المنفعة فيه او على مجرد الأنتفاع به .(3) واذا بقى شيئ بعد ذلك وجبت قسمته بين الشركاء بنسبة نصيب كل منهم فى الأرباح .(4) اما اذا لم يكف صافى مال الشركة للوفاء بحصص الشركاء فأن الخسارة توزع عليهم جميعا بحسب النسبة المتفق عليها فى توزيع الخسائر .

5- تصفية الشركة وقسمتها
0537
تتبع فى قسمة الشركات القواعد المتعلقة بقسمة المال الشائع .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الكتاب الأول /الباب الرابع/الفصل الأول
انتقال الألتزام / حوالة الحق
0303
يجوز للدائن ان يحول حقه الى شخص اخر , الا اذا حال دون نص القانون او اتفاق المتعاقدين او طبيعة الآلتزام , وتتم الحواله دون حالجة الى رضاء المدين .
0304
ليجوز حوالة الحق الا بمقدار ما يكون منه قابلا للحجز .
0305
لا تكون الحوالة نافذة قبل المدين او قبل الغير الا اذا قبلها الدين او اعلن بها على ان نفاذها قبل الغير بقبول الدين يستلزم ان يكون هذا القبول ثابت التاريخ .
0306
يجوز قبل اعلان الحوالة او قبولها ان يتخذ الدائن المحال له من الأجراءات ما يحافظ به على الحق الذى انتقل اليه .
0307
تشمل حوالة الحق ضماناته كالكفالة والأمتياز والرهن كما تعتبر شاملة لما حل من فوائد واقساط .
0308
(1) اذا كانت الحوالة بعوض فلا يضمن المحيل الا وجود الحق المحال به وقت الحوالة ما لم يوجد اتفاق يقضى بغير ذلك . (2) اما اذا كانت الحوالة بغير عوض فلا يكون المحيل ضامنا حتى لوجود الحق .
0309
(1) لا يضمن المحيل يسار المدين الا اذا وجد اتفاق خاص على هذا الضمان . (2) واذا ضمن المحيل يسار المدين فلا ينصرف هذا الضمان الا الى اليسار وقت الحوالة ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك .
0310
اذا رجع المحال له بالضمان على المحيل طبقا للمادتين السابقتين فلا يلتزم المحيل الا برد ما أستولى عليه مع الفوائد والمصروفات ولو وجد اتفاق يقضى بغير ذلك .
0311
يكون المحيل مسئولا عن افعاله الشخصية ولو كانت الحوالة بغير عوض او لو اشترط عدم الضمان .
0312
للمدين ان يتمسك قبل المحال له بالدفوع التى كان له ان يتمسك بها وقت نفاذ الحوالة فى حقه كما يجوز له ان يتمسك بالدفوع المستمدة من عقد الحوالة .
0313
اذاتعددت الحوالة بحق واحد فضلت الحوالة التى تصبح الحوالة قبل غيرها نافذة فى حق الغير .
الكتاب الأول /الباب الرابع/الفصل الأول
انتقال الألتزام / حوالة الحق
0314
(1) اذا وقع تحت يد المحال عليه حجز قبل ان تصبح الحوالة نافذة فى حق الغير كانت الحوالة بالنسبة الى الحاجز بمثابة حجز اخر . (2) وفى هذه الحالة اذا وقع حجز اخر بعد ان اصبحت الحوالة نافذة فى حق الغير . اصبحت الحوالة نافذة فى حق الغير فأن الدين يقسم بين الحاجز المتقدم والمحال له والحاجز المتأخر قسمة غرماء , على ان يؤخذ من حصة الحاجز المتأخر ما يستكمل به المحال له قيمة الحوالة .
الكتاب الأول /الباب الرابع/الفصل الثانى
حوالة الدين
0315
تتم حوالة الدين بأتفاق بين المدين وشخص اخر يتحمل عنه الدين .
0316
(1) لا تكون الحوالة نافذة فى حق الدائن الا اذا اقر بها . (2) واذا قام المحال عليه او المدين الأصلى بأعلان الحوالة الى الدائن وعين له اجلا معقولا ليقر الحوالة ثم اقضى الأجل دون ان يصدر الأقرار اعتبر سكوت الدائن رفضا للحوالة .
0317
مادام الدائن لم يحدد موقفه من الحوالة اقرارا او رفضا كان المحال عليه ملزما قبل المدين الأصلى بالوفاء للدائن فى الوقت المناسب ما لم يوجد اتفاق يقضى بغير ذلك ويسرى هذا الحكم ولو رفض الدائن الحوالة . (2) على انه لايجوز للمدين الأصلى ان يطالب المحال عليه بالوفاء للدائن مادام هو لم يقم بما التزم به نحو المحال عليه بمقتضى قواعد الحوالة .
0318
(1) تبقى للدين المحال به ضماناته . (2) ومع ذلك لايبقى الكفيل عينيا كان او شخصيا ملتزما قبل الدائن الا اذا رضى بالحوالة .
0319
يضمن المدين الأصلى ان يكون المحال عليه موسرا وقت اقرار الدائن للحوالة مالم يتفق على غير ذلك .
0320
للمحال عليه ان يتمسك قبل الدائن بالدفوع التى كان للمدين الأصلى ان يتمسك بها كما يجوز له ان يتمسك بالدفوع المستمدة من عقد الحوالة .
0321
(1) يجوز ايضا ان تتم حوالة الدين بأتفاق بين الدائن والمحال عليه يتقرر فيها ان هذا يحل محل المدين الأصلى فى التزامه . (2) وتسرى فى هذه الحالة احكام المادتين 318 , 320 .
0322
(1) لايستتبع بيع العقار المرهون رهنا رسميا انتقال الدين المضمون بالرهن الى ذمة المشترى الا اذا كان هناك اتفاق على غير ذلك . (2) فأذا اتفق البائع والمشترى على حوالة الدين وسجل عقد البيع تعين على الدائن متى اعلن رسميا بالحوالة التى يقرها او يرفضها فى ميعاد لا يتجاوز ستة اشهر فأذا انقضى هذا الميعاد دون ان يبت برأى اعتبر سكوته اقرارا .

انقضاء الألتزام / الوفاء /1- طرفا الوفاء
0323
(1) يصح الوفاء من المدين او من نائبه او من اى شخص اخر له مصلحة فى الوفاء وذلك مع مراعاة ما جاء بالمادة 208. (2) ويصح الوفاء ايضا مع التحفظ السابق ممن ليست له مصلحة فى هذا الوفاء . ولو كان ذلك دون علم المدين او رغم ارادته على انه يجوز للدائن ان يرفض الوفاء من الغير اذا اعترض المدين على ذلك وابلغ الدائن هذا الأعتراض .

0324
(1) اذا قام الغير بوفاء الدين كان له حق الرجوع على المدين بقدر مادفعه . (2) ومع ذلك يجوز للمدين الذى حصل الوفاء بغير ارادته ان يمنع رجوع الموفى بما وفاه عنه كله او بعضه اذا اثبت ان له مصلحة فى الأعتراض على الوفاء .

0325
(1) يشترط لصحة الوفاء ان يكون الموفى مالكا للشئ الذى وفى به وان يكون ذا اهلية للتصرف . (2) ومع ذلك فالوفاء بالشئ المستحق ممن ليس اهلا للتصرف فيه ينقضى به الألتزام اذا لم يلحق الوفاء ضررا بالموفى .

0326
اذا قام بالوفاء شخص غير المدين حل الموفى محل الدائن الذى استوفى حقه فى الأحوال الأتية :- (أ) اذا كان الموفى ملزما بالدين مع المدين او ملزما بوفائه عنه . (ب) اذا كان الموفى دائنا ووفى دائنا اخر مقدما عليه بما له تأمين عينى , ولو لم يكن للموفى اى تأمين . (ج) اذا كان الموفى قد اشترى عقارا ودفع ثمنه وفاء لدائنين خصص العقار لضمان حقوقهم . (د) اذا كان هناك نص خاص يقرر للموفى حق الحلول .

0327
للدائن الذى استوفى حقه من غير المدين ان يتفق مع هذا الغير على ان يحل محله ولو لم يقبل المدين ذلك ولا يصح ان يتأخر هذا الأتفاق عن وقت الوفاء .

0328
يجوز ايضا للمدين اذا اقترض مالا وفى به الدين ان يحل المقرض محل الدائن الذى استوفى حقه ولو بغير رضاء هذا الدائن على ان يذكر فى عقد القرض ان المال خصص للوفاء وفى المخالصة ان الوفاء كان من هذا المال الذى اقرضه الدائن الجديد .

0329
من حل قانونا او اتفاقا محل الدائن كان له بما لهذا الحق من خصائص , وما يلحقه من توابع ,وما يكفله من تأمينات , وما يرد عليه من دفوع , ويكون هذا الحلول بالقدر الذى اداه من ماله من حل محل الدائن .
كتاب الأول / الباب الثالث/الفصل الثالث
2- عدم القابلية للأنقسام
0330
يكون الألتزام غير قابل للأنقسام : (1) اذا ورد على محل لايقبل بطبيعته ان ينقسم . (2) اذا تبين من الغرض الذى رمى اليه المتعاقدان ان الألتزام لايجوز تنفيذه منقسما او اذا انصرفت نية المتعاقدين الى ذلك .

انقضاء الألتزام / الوفاء /1- طرفا الوفاء
0330
(1) اذا وفى الغير الدائن جزءا من حقه وحل محله فيه . فلا يضار الدائن بهذا الوفاء , ويكون فى استبقاء مابقى له من حق مقدما على من وفاه , ما لم يوجد اتفاق يقضى بغير ذلك . (2) فاذا حل شخص اخر محل الدائن فيما بقى له من حق رجع من حل اخيرا ومن تقدمه فى الحلول كل بقدر ما هو مستحق له وتقاسما قسمة الغرماء .

0331
اذا وفى حائز العقار المرهون كل الدين . وحل محل الدائنين , فلا يكون له بمقتضى هذا الحلول ان يرجع على حائز لعقار اخر مرهون فى ذات الدين الا بقدر حصة هذا الحائز بحسب قيمة ما حازه من عقار .

0332
يكون الوفاء للدائن او لنائبه , ويعتبر ذا صفة فى استيفاء الدين من يقدم للمدين مخالصة صادرة من الدائن الا اذا كان متفقا على ان الوفاء يكون للدائن شخصيا .

0333
اذا كان الوفاء لشخص غير الدائن او نائبه فلا تبرأ ذمة المدين الا اذا اقر الدائن هذا الوفاء او عادت عليه منه منفعة منه .وبقدر هذه المنفعة او تم الوفاء بحسن نية لشخص كان الدين فى حيازته .

0334
اذا رفض الدائن دون مبرر قبول الوفاء المعروض عرضا صحيحا او رفض القيام بألأعمال التى لا يتم الوفاء بدونها او اعلن انه لن يقبل الوفاء اعتبر انه قد تم اعذاره من الوقت الذى يسجل المدين عليه هذا الرفض بأعلان رسمى .

0335
اذا تم اعذار الدائن تحمل تبعة هلاك الشئ او تلفه وققف سريان الفوائد واصبح للمدين الحق فى ايداع الشئ على نفقة الدائن والمطالبة بتعويض ما اصابه من ضرر .

0336
اذا كان محل الوفاء شيئا معينا بالذات وكان الواجب ان يسلم فى المكان الذى يوجد فيه جاز للمدين بعد ان ينذر الدائن بتسلمه ان يحصل على ترخيص من القضاء فى ايداعه فأذا كان هذا الشئ عقارا او شيئا معدا للبقاء حيث وجد جاز للمدين ان يطلب وضعه تحت الحراسة .

0337
(1) يجوز للمدين بعد استئذان القضاء ان يبع بالمزاد العلنى الأشياء التى يسرع اليها التلف او التى تكلف نفقات باهظة فى ايداعها او حراستها وان يودع الثمن خزانة المحكمة . (2) فأذا كان الشئ له سعر معروف فى الأسواق او كان التعامل فيه متداولا فى البورصات فلا يجوز بيعه الا اذا تعذر البيع ممارسة بالسعر المعروف .

0338
يكون الأيداع او ما يقوم مقامه من اجراء جائزا ايضا اذا كان المدين يجهل شخصية الدائن وموطنه , او كان الدائن عديم الأهليه او ناقصها ولم يكن له نائب يقبل عنه الوفاء او كان الدين متنازعا علبه بين عدة اشخاص , او كانت هناك اسباب جديدة اخرى تبرر هذا الأجراء .

0339
يقوم العرض الحقيقى بالنسبة الى المدين مقام الوفاء , اذا تلاه ايداع يتم وفقا لأحكام قانون المرافعات , او تلاه اى اجراء مماثل , وذلك اذا قبله الدائن او صدر خكم نهائى بصحته .

0340
(1) اذا عرض المدين الدين واتبع العرض بأيداع او بأجراء مماثل جاز له ان يرجع فى هذا العرض مادام الدائن لم يقبله , او مادام لم يصدر حكم نهائى بصحته واذا رجع فلا تبرأ ذمة شركائه فى الدين ولا ذمة الضامنين . (2) فاذا رجع المدين فى العرض بعد ان قبله الدائن منه , او بعد ان حكم بصحته وقبل الدائن منه هذا الرجوع لم يكن لهذا الدائن ان يتمسك بعد ذلك بما يكفل حقه من تأمينات وتبرأ ذمة الشركاء فى الدين وذمة الضامنين .

2- محل الوفاء
0341
الشئ المستحق اصلا هو الذى به يكون الوفاء فلا يجبر الدائن على قبول شئ غيره ولو كان هذ الشئ مساويا له فى القيمة او كانت له قيمة اعلى .

0342
(1) لايجوز للمدين ان يجبر الدائن على ان يقبل وفاء جزئيا لحقه ما لم يوجد اتفاق او نص يقض بغير ذلك . (2) فأذا كان متنازعا فى جزء منه وقبل الدائن ان يستوفى الجزء المعترف به فليس للمدين ان يرفض الوفاء بهذا الجزء .

0343
اذا كان المدين ملزما بأن يوفى مع الدين مصروفات وفوائد وكان ما أداه للمدين لايفى بالدين مع الملحقات خصم ما ادى من حساب المصروفات ثم من الفوائد ثم من اصل الدين كل هذا ما لم يتفق على غيره .

2- محل الوفاء
0344
اذا تعددت الديون فى ذمة المدين وكانت لدائن واحد ومن جنس واحد وكان ماأداه المدين لايفى بهذه الديون جميعا جاء للمدين عند الوفاء ان يعين الدين الذى يريد الوفاء به مالم يوجد مانع قانونى او اتفاقى يحول دون هذا التعيين .

0345
اذا لم يعين الدين على الوجه المبين فى المادة السابقة كان الخصم من حساب الدين الذى حل فأذا تعددت الديون الحالة من حساب الدين الذى حل فاذا تعددت الديون الحالة فمن حساب اشدها كلفة على المدين فأذا تساوت الديون فى الكلفة فمن حساب الدين الذى يعينه الدائن .

0346
(1) يجب ان يتم الوفاء فورا بمجرد ترتب الألتزام نهائيا فى ذمة المدين مالم يوجد اتفاق او نص يقضى بغير ذلك . (2)على انه يجوز لقاضى فى حالات استثنائية ، اذا لم يمنعه نص فى القانون ، ان ينظر المدين الى اجل معقول او اجال ينفذ فيها التزامه ، اذا استدعت حالته ذلك ولم يلحق الدائن من التأجيل ضرر جسيم .

0347
(1) اذا كان محل الالتزام شيئا معينا بالذات وجب تسليمه فى المكان الذى كان موجودا فيه وقت نشوء الالتزام ، مالم يوجد اتفاق او نص يقضى بغير ذلك . (2) امافى الالتزامات الأخرى فيكون الوفاء فى المكان الذى يوجد فيه موطن المدين وقت الوفاء ، او فى المكان الذى يوجد فيه مركز اعمال المدين اذا كان الالتزام متعلقا بهذه الأعمال .

0348
تكون نفقات الوفاء على المدين ، الا اذا وجد اتفاق او نص يقضى بغير ذلك .

0349
(1) لمن قام بوفاء جزء من الدين ان يطلب مخالصة بما وفاه مع التأشير على سند الدين بحصول هذا الوفاء ، فاذا وفى الدين كله كان له ان يطلب رد سند الدين او الغاءه ، فان كان السند قد ضاع كان له ان يطلب من الدائن ان يقر كتابة بضياع السند . (2) فاذا رفض الدائن القيام بما فرصته عليه الفقرة السابق ، جاز للمدين ان يودع الشئ المستحق ايداعا قضائيا .

انقضاء الالتزام بما يعادل الوفاء/1- الوفاء بمقابل
0350
اذاقبل الدائن فى استيفاء حقه مقابلا استعاض به عن الشئ المستحق قام هذا مقام الوفاء .

0351
يسرى على الوفاء بمقابل فيما اذا كان ينقل ملكية شئ اعطى فى مقابله الدين ، احكام البيع ، وبالاخص ماتعلق منها بأهلية المتعاقدين وضمان الاستحقاق وضمان العيوب الخفية . ويسرى علية من حيث انة يقضى الدين أحكام الوفاء ،وبالأخص ماتعلق منها بتعيين جهة الدفع وانقضاء التأمينات .

انقضاء الالتزام بما يعادل الوفاء/2-التجديد والأنابه
0352
يتجدد الألتزام : (اولا) بتغير الدين اذا اتفق الطرفان على أن يستبدلا بالالتزام الأصلى التزاما جديدا يختلف عنه فى محلة أو فى مصدره . (ثانيا) بتغير المدين اذا اتفق الدائن مع أجنبى على أن يكون هذا الأجنبى مدينا مكان المدين الأصلى ، وعلى أن تبرأ ذمه المدين الأصلى دون حاجة لرضائه ، أو اذا حصل المدين على رضاء الدائن بشخص أجنبى قبل أن يكون هو المدين الجديد . (ثالثا) بتغيير الدائن اذا اتفق الدائن والمدين وأجنبى على أن يكون هذا الأجنبى هو الدائن الجديد .

انقضاء الالتزام بما يعادل الوفاء/2-التجديد والأنابه
0353
(1) لا يتم التجديد الا اذا كان الالتزامان القديم والجديد قد خلا كل منهما من اسباب البطلان .(2) اما اذا كان الالتزام القديم ناشئا عن عقد قابل للابطلان ، فلا يكون التجديد صحيحا الا اذا قصد بالالتزام الجديد اجازة العقد ، وان يحل محله .

0354
(1) التجديد لا يفترض ، بل يجب ان يتفق عليه صراحة ، او ان يستخلص بوضوح من الظروف . (2) وبوجه خاص لايستفاد التجديد من كتابة سند بدين موجود قبل ذلك ، ولا مما يحدث فى الألتزام من تغير لايتناول الا زمان الوفاء او مكانه او كيفيتة . ولا مما يدخل على الألتزام من تعديل لايتناول الا التأمينات او سعر الفائدة كل هذا مالم يوجد اتفاق يقضى بغيره .

0355
(1) لايكون تجديدا مجرد تقييدالألتزام فى حساب الجار . (2) وانما يتجدد الألتزام اذا قطع رصيد الحساب وتم اقراره على انه اذاكان الألتزام مكفولا بتأمين خاص فأن هذا التأمين يبقى ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك .

0356
(1) يترتب على التجديد ان ينقضى الألتزام اأصلى بتوابعه وان ينشأ مكانه التزام جديد .(2) ولا ينتقل الى الألتزام الجديد التأمينات التى كانت تكفل تنفيذ الألتزام الأصلى الا بنص فى القانون او الا اذا تبين من الأتفاق او من الأتفاق او من الظروف ان نية المتعاقدين قد انصرفت الى ذلك .

0357
(1) اذا كانت هناك تأمينات عينيه قدمها قدمها المدين لكفالة الألتزام الأصلى فأن الأتفاق على نقل هذه التأمينات الى الألتزام الجديد تراعى فيه الأحكام الأتية : ( أ) اذا كان التجديد بتغير الدين جاز للدائن وللمدين ان يتفقاعلى انتقال التأمينات للألتزام الجديد فى الحدود التى لا تلحق ضررا بالغير . (ب) اذا كان التجديد بتغيير المدين جاز للدائن وللمدين الجديد ان يتفقا على استبقاء التأمينات التأمينات العينية دون حاجة الى رضاء المدين القديم . (ج) اذا كان التجديد بتغير الدائن جاز للمتعاقدين ثلاثتهم ان يتفقوا على استبقاء التأمينات . (2) ولا يكون الأتفاق على نقل التأمينات العينية نافذا فى حق الغير الا اذا تم مع التجديد فى وقت واحد هذا مع مراعاة الأحكام المتعلقة بالتسجيل .

0358
لاينتقل الى الألتزام الجديد الكفالة عينية كانت او شخصية ولا التضامن الا اذا رضى بذلك الكفلاء والمدينون المتضامنون .

انقضاء الالتزام بما يعادل الوفاء/2-التجديد والأنابه
0359
(1) تتم الانابة اذا حصل المدين على رضاء الدائن بشخص أجنبى يلتزم بوفاء الدين مكان المدين . (2) ولا تقتضى الانابة ان تكون هناك مديونية سابقة ما بين المدين والأجنبى .

0360
(1) اذا اتفق المتعاقدون فى الانابة على ان يستبدلوا بالتزام سابق التزاما جديدا ، كانت هذه الانابة تجديدا للالتزام بتغيير المدين ، ويترتب عليها ان تبرأ ذمة المنيب قبل المناب لديه ، على ان يكون الالتزام الجديد الذى ارتضاه المناب صحيحا والا يكون المناب معسرا وقت الانابة . (2) ومع ذلك لايفترض التجديد فى الانابة ، فاذا لم يكن هناك على التجديد قام الالتزام الجديد الى جانب الالتزام الأول .

0361
يكون التزام المناب قبل المناب لديه صحيحا ولو كان التزامه قبل المنيب باطلا او كان هذا الالتزام خاضعا لدفع من الدفوع ، ولا يبقى للمناب الا حق الرجوع على المنيب ، كل هذا مالم يوجد اتفاق يقضى بغيره .

انقضاء الالتزام بما يعادل الوفاء/3- المقاصة
0362
(1) للمدين حق المقاصة بين ماهو مستحق عليه لدائنه وما هو مستحق له قبل هذا الدائن ، ولو اختلف سبب الدينين ، اذا كان موضوع كل منهما نقودا او مثليات متحدة فى النوع والجودة وكان كل منهما خاليا من النزاع مستحق الاداء ، صالحا للمطالبة به قضاء . (2) ولا يمنع المقاصة ان يتأخر ميعاد الوفاء لمهملة منحها القاضى او تبرع بها الدائن .

0363
يجوز للمدين ان يتمسك بالمقاصة ولو اختلف مكان الوفاء فى الدينين ولكن يجب عليه فى هذه الحالة ان يعوض الدائن عما لحقه من ضرر لعدم تمكنه بسبب المقاصة من استيفاء ماله من حق او الوفاء بما عليه من دين فى المكان الذى عين لذلك .

0364
تقع المقاصة فى الديون ايا كان مصدرها وذلك فيما عدا الأحوال الأتية : (أ) اذا كان احد الدينين شيئا نزع دون حق من يد مالكه وكان مطلوبا رده . (ب) اذا كان احد الدينين شيئا مودعا او معارا عارية استعمال وكان مطلوبا رده . (ج) اذا كان الدينين حقا غير قابل للحجز.

0365
لا تقع المقاصة الا اذا تمسك بها من له مصلحة فيها ، ولا يجوز النزول عنها قبل ثبوت الحق فيها . (2) ويترتب على المقاصة انقضاء الدينين بقدر الأقل منهما ، منذ الوقت الذى يصبحان فيه صالحين للمقاصة ، ويكون تعيين جهة الدفع فى المقاصة كتعيينها فى الوفاء .

انقضاء الالتزام بما يعادل الوفاء/3- المقاصة
0366
اذا كان الدين قد مضت عليه مدة التقادم وقت التمسك بالمقاصة فلا يمنع ذلك من وقوع المقاصة بة رغم التمسك بالتقادم مادامت هذه المدة لم تكن قد تمت فى الوقت الذى أصبحت فيه المقاصة ممكنة .

0367
(ا) لايجوز ان تقع المقاصة اضرارا بحقوق كسبها الغير . (2) فاذا أوقع الغير حجز تحت يد المدين ، ثم أصبح المدين دائنا لدائنه ، فلا يجوز له ان يتسمك بالمقاصة اضرارا بالحاجز .

0368
(1) اذا حول الدائن حقه للغير وقبل المدين الحوالة دون تحفظ فلا يجوز لهذا المدين ان يتمسك قبل المحال له بالمقاصة التى كان له ان يتمسك بها قبوله للحوالة ولا يكون له الا الرجوع بحقه على المحيل . (2) اما اذا كان المدين لم يقبل الحوالة ولكن اعلن بها فلا تمنعه هذه الحوالة ان يتمسك بالمقاصة .

0369
اذا وفى المدين دينا وكان له ان يطلب المقاصة فيه بحق له فلا يجوز ان يتمسك اضرارا بالغير بالتأمينات التى تكفل حقه الا اذا كان يجهل وجود هذا الحق .

0370
(1) اذا اجتمع فى شخص واحد صفتا الدائن والمدين بالنسبة الى دين واحد انقضى هذا الدين بالقدر الذى اتحدت فيه الذمة . (2) واذا زال السبب الذى ادى لأتحاد الذمة وكان لزواله اثر رجعى عاد الدين الى الوجود هو وملحقاته بالنسبة الى ذوى الشأن جميعا ويعتبر اتحاد الذمة كأن لم يكن .

0371
ينقضى الألتزام اذا ابرأ الدائن مدينه مختارا ويتم الأبراء متى وصل الى علم المدين وريد برده .

0372
(1) يسرى على الأبراء الأحكام الموضوعية التى تسرى على كل تبرع . (2) ولا يشترط فيه شكل فيه شكل خاص ولو وقع على التزام يشترط لقيامه توافر شكل فرضه القانون او اتفق عليه المتعاقدان .

3- التقادم المسقط
0373
ينقضى الألتزام اذا اثيت المدين ان الوفاء اصبح مستحيلا عليه لسبب اجنبى لايد له فيه .

0374
يتقادم الالتزام بانقضلء خمس عشرة سنة فيما عدا الحالات ورد عنها نص خاص فى القانون وفيما عدا الاستثناءات التالية .

0375
(1) يتقادم بخمس سنوات كل حق دورى متجدد ولوأقر به المدين ، كأجرة المبانى والأراضى الزراعية ومقابل الحكر ، وكالفوائد والايرادات المترتبة والمهايا والأجور والمعاشات . (2) ولا يسقط الريع المستحق فى ذمة الحائز سئ النية ، ولا الريع الواجب على ناظر الوقف أداؤه للمستحقين الا بانقضاء خمس عشرة سنة .

0376
تتقادم بخمس سنوات حقوق الأطباء والصيادلة والمحامين والمهندسين والخبراء ووكلاء التفليسة والسماسرة والأساتذة والمعلمين ، على ان تكون هذه الحقوق واجبة لهم جزاء عما ادوه من عمل من اعمال مهنتهم وما تكبدوه من مصروفات .

0377
(1) تتقادم بثلاث سنوات الضرائب والرسوم المستحقة للدولة ، ويبدأ سريان التقادم فى الضرائب والرسوم السنوية من نهاية السنة التى تستحق عنها ، وفى الرسوم المستحقة عن الأوراق القضائية من تاريخ انتهاء المرافعة فى الدعوى التى حررت فى شأنها هذه الأوراق ، او من تاريخ تحريرها اذا لم تحصل مرافعة . (2) ويتقادم بثلاث سنوات ايضا الحق فى المطالبة برد الضرائب والرسوم التى دفعت بغير حق . ويبدأ سريان التقادم من يوم دفعها . (3) ولا تخل الأحكام السابقة بأحكام النصوص الورادة فى القوانين الخاصة .

0378
(1) تتقادم بسنة واحدة الحقوق الآتية : (أ) حقوق التجار والصناع عن اشياء وردوها لأشخاص لا يتجرون فى هذه الأشياء ، وحقوق اصحاب الفنادق والمطاعم عن اجر الاقامة وثمن الطعام وكل ما صرفوه لحساب عملائهم . (ب) حقوق العمال والخدم والأجراء من اجور يومية وغير يومية ومن ثمن ما قامو به من توريدات . (2) ويجب على من يتمسك بأن الحق قد تقادم بسنة ان يحلف اليمين يوجهها القاضى من تلقاء نفسه وتوجه الى ورثة المدين او اوصيائهم ، ان كانوا قصر ، بأنهم لا يعلمون بوجود الدين او يعلمون بحصول الوفاء.

0379
(1) يبدأ سريان التقادم فى الحقوق المذكورة فى المادتين 376و378 من الوقت الذى يتم فيه الدائنون تقدماتهم ، ولو استمروا يؤدون تقدمات اخرى . (2) واذا حرر سند بحق من هذه الحقوق فلا يتقادم الحق الا بانقضاء خمس عشرة سنة .

0380
تحسب مدة التقادم بالأيام لا بالساعات ولا يحسب اليوم الأول ، وتكمل المدة بانقضاء آخر يوما منها .

0381
(1) لا يبدأ سريان التقادم فيما يرد فيه نص خاص الا من اليوم الذى اصبح فيه الدين مستحق الأداء . (2) وبخاصة لا يسرى التقادم بالنسبة الى دين معلق على شرط واقف الا من الوقت الذى يتحقق فيه الشرط ، وبالنسبة الى ضمان الا ستحقاق الا من الوقت الذى يثبت فيه الاستحقاق ، وبالنسبة الى الدين المؤجل الا من الوقت الذى ينقضى فيه الأجل . (3) واذا كان تحديد ميعاد الوفاء متوفيا على ارادة الدائن سرى التقادم من الوقت الذى يتمكن فيه الدائن من اعلان ارادتة .

0382
(1) لايسرى التقادم كلما وجد مانع يتعذر معه على الدائن ان يطالب بحقه ولو كان المانع ادبيا . وكذلك لايسرى التقادم فيما بين الأصيل والنائب . (2) ولايسرى التقادم الذى تزيد مدته على خمس سنوات فى حق من لاتتوافر فيه الأهلية او فى حق الغائب او فى حق المحكوم عليه بعقوبة جناية اذا لم يكن له نائب يمثله قانونا .

0383
ينقطع التقادم بالمطالبة القضائية ولو رفعت الدعوى الى محكمة غير مختصة وبالتنبيه ، وبالحجز ، وبالطلب الذى يتقدم به الدائن لقبول حقه فى تفليس او فى توزيع وبأى عمل يقوم به الدائن للتمسك بحقه اثناء السير فى احدى الدعاوى .

0384
(1) ينقطع التقادم اذا اقر المدين بحق الدائن اقرارا صريحا او ضمنيا . (2) ويعتبر اقرارا ضمنيا ان يترك المدين تحت يد الدائن ملآ له مرهونا رهنا حيازيا تأمينا لوفاء الدين .

0385
(1) اذا انقطع التقادم بدأ تقادم جديد يسرى من وقت انتهاء الأثر المترتب على سبب الانقطاع ، وتكون مدته هى مدة التقادم الأول . (2) على انه اذا حكم بالدين وحاز الحكم قوة الأمر المقضى او اذا كان الدين مما يتقادم بسنة واحدة وانقطع تقادمه باقرار المدين ، كانت مدة التقادم الجديد خمس عشرة سنة ، الا ان يكون الدين المحكوم به متضمنا لالتزامات دورية متجددة لا تستحق الأداء صدور الحكم .

0386
(1) يترتب على التقادم انقضاء الالتزام ومع ذلك يتخلف فى ذمة المدين التزام طبيعى . (2) واذا سقط الحق بالتقادم سقطت معه الفوائد وغيرها من الملحقات واو لم تكتمل مدة التقادم الخاصة بهذه الملحقات .

0387
(1) لا يجوز للمحكمة ان تقضى بالتقادم من تلقاء نفسها ، بل يجب ان يكون ذلك بناء على طلب المدين او بناء على طلب دائنيه او اى شخص له مصلحة فيه ولو لم يتمسك به المدين . (2) ويجوز التمسك بالتقادم فى اية حالة كانت عليها الدعوى ولو امام المحكمة الاستئنافية .

0388
(1) لا يجوز النزول عن التقادم قبل ثبوت الحق فيه ، كما لايجوز الاتفاق على ان يتم التقادم فى مدة تختلف عن المدة التى عينها القانون . (2) وانما يجوز لكل شخص يملك بعد ثبوت الحق فيه ، على ان هذا النزول لا ينفذ فى حق الدائنين اذا صدر اضرارا بهم .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

القسم الأول /الباب الأول/الفصل الرابع
الأثراء بلا سبب / 2- الفضالة
0188
الفضالة هى ان يتولى شخص عن قصد القيام بشأ عاجل لحساب شخص اخر ، دون ان يكون ملزما بذلك .
0189
تتحقق الفضالة ولو كان الفضولى ، فى اثناء توليه شأنا لنفسه ، قد تولى شأن غيره ، لمل بين الشأنين من ارتباط لايمكن معه القيام بأحدهما منفصلا عن الاخر .
0190
تسرى قواعد الوكالة اذا اقر رب العمل ماقام به الفضولى .
0191
يجب على الفضولى ان يمضى فى العمل الذى بدأه الى ان يتمكن رب العمل من مباشرته بنفسه ، كما يجب عليه ان يخطر بتدخله رب العمل متى استطاع ذلك .
0192
(1) يجب على الفضولى ان يبذل فى القيام بالعمل عناية الشخص العادى ، ويكون مسئولا عن خطئه . ومع ذلك يجوز للقاضى ان ينقص التعويض المترتب على هذا الخطأ ، اذا كانت الظروف تبرر ذلك . (2) واذا عهد الفضولى الى غيره بكل العمل او ببعضه كان مسئولا عن تصرفات نائبه ، دون اخلال بما لرب العمل من الرجوع مباشرة على هذا النائب . (3) واذا تعدد الفضوليون فى القيام بعمل واحد ، كانوا متضامنين فى المسئولية .
0193
يلتزم الفضولى بما يلتزم به الوكيل من رد ماستولى عليه بسبب الفضالة ، وتقديم حساب عما قام به .
0194
(1) اذا مات الفضولى التزم ورثته بما يلتزم به ورثه الوكيل طبقا لأحكام المادة 717 فقرة 2.(2) واذا مات رب العمل بقى الفضولى ملتزما نحو الورثة بما كان ملتزما به نحو مورثهم .
0195
يعتبر الفضولى نائبا عن رب العمل ، متى كان قد بذل فى ادراتة عناية الشخص العادى . ولو لم تتحقق النتيجة المرجوة . وفى هذه الحالة يكون رب العمل ملزما بان ينفذ التعهدات التى عقدها الفضولى لحسابه ، وان يعوضة عن التعهدات التى التزم بها ، وان يرد له النفقات الضرورية والنافعة التى سوغتها الظروف مضافا اليها فوائدها من يوم دفعها ، وان يعوضه عن الضرر الذى لحقه بسبب قيامه بالعمل ، ولايستحق الفضولى اجرا على عمله الا ان يكون من اعمال مهنته .
0196
(1) اذا لم تتوافر فى الفضولى اهليتة التعاقد فلا يكون مسئولا عن ادارته الا بالقدر الذى اثرى به ، مالم تكن مسئوليته ناشئة عن عمل غير مشروع . (2) اما رب العمل فتبقى مسئوليته كاملة ولو لم تتوافر فيه اهليتة التعاقد .
0197
تسقط الدعوى الناشئة عن الفضالة بانقضاء ثلاث سنوات من اليوم الذى يعلم فيه كل طرف بحقه . وتسقط كذلك فى جميع الاحوال بانقضاء خمس عشرة سنة من اليوم الذى ينشأ فيه هذا الحق .
القسم الأول /الباب الأول/الفصل الخامس
القانون
0198
الالتزامات التى تنشأ مباشرة عن القانون وحده تسرى عليها النصوص القانونية التى انشأتها .
الكتاب الأول / الباب الثانى
اثار الألتزام
0199
(1) ينفذ الالتزام جبرا على المدين . (2) ومع ذلك اذا كان الالتزام طبيعيا فلا جبر فى تنفيذه .
0200
يقدر القاضى ، عند عدم النص ، ما اذا كان هناك التزام طبيعى يخالف النظام العام .
0201
لايسترد المدين ما اداه باختياره ، قاصدا ان يوفى التزاما طبيعيا .
0202
الالتزام الطبيعى يصلح سبب لالتزام مدنى .
الكتاب الأول / الباب الثانى /الفصل الأول
التنفيذ العينى
0203
(1) يجبر المدين بعد اعذاره طبقا للمادتين 219 و 220 على تنفيذ التزامة تنفيذا عينيا ، متى كان ممكنا . (2) على انه اذا كان فى التنفيذ العينى ارهاق للمدين جاز له ان يقتصر على دفع تعويض نقدى ، اذا كان ذلك لايلحق بالدائن ضررا جسيما .
0204
الالتزام بنقل الملكية او اى حق عينى اخر ينقل من تلقاء نفسه هذا الحق ، اذا كان محل الالتزام شيائا معينا بالذات يملكه الملتزم وذلك دون اخلال بالقواعد المتعلقة بالتسجيل .
0205
(1) اذا ورد الالتزام بنقل حق عينى على شىء لم يعين الا بنوعه فلا ينتقل الحق الا بافراز هذا الشىء . (2) فاذا لم يقم المدين بتنفيذ التزامه ، جاز للدائن ان يحصل على شىء من النوع ذاته على نفقة المدين بعد اسستئذان القاضى او دون استئذانه فى حالة الاستعجال ، كما يجوز له ان يطالب بقيمة الشىء من غير اخلال فى الحالتين بحقه فى التعويض.
0206
الالتزام بنقل حق عينى يتضمن الالتزام بتسليم الشىء والمحافظة عليه حتى التسليم . .
0207
(1) اذا التزم المدين ان ينقل حقا عينيا او ان يقوم بعمل ، وتضمن التزامه ان يسلم شيئا ولم يقم بتسليمه بعد ان اعذر ، فان هلاك الشىء يكون عليه ولو كان الهلاك قبل الاعذار على الدائن . (2) ومع ذلك لايكون الهلاك على المدين ، ولو اعذر ، اذا اثبت ان الشىء كان يهلك كذلك عند الدائن ولو انه سلم اليه ، مالم يكن المدين قد قبل ان يتحمل تبعة الحوادث المفاجثة. (3) على ان الشىء المسروق اذا هلك اوضاع بأية صورة كانت فأن تبعة الهلاك تقع على السارق .
0208
فى الالتزام بعمل ، اذا نص الاتفاق او استزجبت طبيعة الدين ان ينفذ المدين الالتزام بنفسه جاز للدائن ان يرفض الوفاء من غير المدين .
0209
(1) فى الالتزام بعمل ، اذا لم يقم المدين بتنفيذ التزامه ، جاز للدائن ان يطلب تريخصا من القضاء فى تنفيذ ممكنا . (2) ويجوز فى حالة الاستعجال ان ينفذ الدائن الالتزام على نفقة المدين ، دون ترخيص من القضاء .
0210
فى الالتزام بعمل يقوم حكم القاضى مقام التنفيذ ، اذا سمحت بهذا طبيعة الالتزام .
0211
(1) فى الالتزام بعمل ، اذا كان المطلوب من المدين هو ان يحافظ على الشىء او ان يقوم بادارته او يتوخى الحيطة فى تنفيذالتزامه فأن المدين يكون قد وفى بالأاتزام اذا بذل فى تنفيذه من العناية كل ما يبذله الشخص العادى , ولو لم يتحقق الغرض المقصود . هذا مالم ينص القانون او الأتفاق على خلاف ذلك .(2) وفى كل حال يبقى المدين مسئولا عما يأتيه من غش او خطأ جسيم .
0212
اذا التزم المدين بالأمتناع عن عمل واخل بالألتزام ,جاز للدائن ان يطلب ازالة ما وقع مخالفا للألتزام . وله ان يطلب من القضاء ترخيصا فى ان يقوم بهذة الأزالة على نفقة المدين .
0213
(1) اذا كان تنفيذ الألتزام عينا غير ممكن او غير ملائم الا اذا قام به المدين نفسه , جاز للدائن ان يحصل على حكم بألازام المدين بهذا التنفيذ وبدفع غرامة تهديديه ان امتنع عن ذلك . (2) واذا رأى القاضى ان مقدار الغرامة ليس كافيا لأكراه المدين الممتنع عن التنفيذ جاز له ان يزيد من الغرامة كلما رأى داعيا للزيادة .
0214
اذا تم التنفيذ العينى او اصر المدين على رفض التنفيذ . حدد القاضى مقدار التعويض الذى يلزم به المدين مراعيا فى ذلك الضرر الذى اصاب الدائن والعنت الذى بدأ من المدين .
اب الأول / الباب الثانى /الفصل الثانى
التنفيذ بطريق التعويض
0215
اذا استحال على المدين ان ينفذ الألتزام عينا حكم عليه بالتعويض لعدم الوفاء بالتزامه , ما لم يثبت ان استحالة التنفيذ قد نشأت عن سبب اجنبى لا يد له فيه . ويكون الحكم كذلك اذا تأخر المدين فى تنفيذ التزامه .
اب الأول / الباب الثانى /الفصل الثانى
التنفيذ بطريق التعويض
0216
يجوز للقاضى ان ينقص مقدار التعويض او الا يحكم بتعويض ما اذا كان الدائن بخطئه قد اشترك فى احداث الضرر او زاد فيه .
0217
(1) يجوز الأتفاق على ان يتحمل المدين تبعة الحادث المفاجئ والقوة القاهرة .(2) وكذلك يجوز الأتفاق على اعفاء المدين من اية مسئولية تترتب على عدم تنفيذ التزامه التعاقدى الا ما ينشأ عن غشه او عن خطئه الجسيم , ومع ذلك يجوز للمدين ان يشترط عدم مسئوليته عن الغش او الخطأ الجسيم الذى يقع من اشخاص يستخدمهم فى تنفيذ التزامه .(3) ويقع باطلا كل شرط يقضى بالأعفاء من المسئولية المترتبة على العمل غير المشروع .
0218
لايستحق التعويض الا بعد اعذار المدين , ما لم ينص على غير ذلك .
0219
يكون اعذار المدين بأنذاره او بما يقوم مقام الأنذار , ويجوز ان يكون الأعذار عن طريق البريد على الوجه المبين فى قانون المرافعات كما يجوز ان يكون مترتبا على اتفاق يقضى بأن يكون الكدين معذرا بمجرد حلول الأجل دون الحاجة الى اى اجراء اخر .
0220
لاضرورة لأعذار المدين فى الحالات الأتيه :-(أ) اذا اصبح تنفيذ الألتزام غير ممكن او غير مجد بفعل المدين . (ب) اذا كان محل الألتزام تعويض ترتب على عمل غير مشروع . (ج) اذا كان محل الألتزام رد شيئ يعلم المدين انه مسروق او شيئ تسلمه دون وجه حق وهو عالم بذلك . (د) اذا صرح المدين كتابة انه لا يريد القيام بألتزامه .
0221
(1) اذا لم يكن التعويض مقدرا فى العقد او بنص فى القانون , فالقاضى هو الذى يقدره ويشمل التعويض ما لحق الدائن من خسارة وما فاته من كسب , بشرط ان يكون هذا نتيجة طبيعية لعدم الوفاء بالألتزام او للتأخر فى الوفاء به .ويعتبر الضرر نتيجة طبيعيه اذا لم يكن فى استطاعة الدائن ان يتوقاه ببذل جهد معقول . (2) ومع ذلك اذا كان الألتزام مصدره العقد , فلا يلتزم المدين الذى لم يرتكب غشا او خطأ جسيما الابتعويض الضرر الذى كان يمكن توقعه عادة وقت التعاقد .
0222
(1) يشمل التعويض الضرر الأدبى ايضا , ولكن لا يجوز فى هذه الحالة ان ينتقل الى الغير الا اذا تحدد بقتضى اتفاق ,او طالب الدائن به امام القضاء . (2) ومع ذلك لايجوز الحكم بتعويض الا للأزواج والأقارب الى الدرجة الثانية عما يصيبهم من ألم من جراء موت المصاب .
0223
يجوز للمتعاقدين ان يحددا مقدما قيمة التعويض بالنص عليه فى العقد او فى اتفاق لاحق , ويراعى فى هذة الحالة احكام المواد من 215الى 220 .
0224
(1) لايكون التعويض الأتفاقى مستحقا اذا اثبت المدين ان الدائن لم يلحقه اى ضرر . (2) ويجوز للقاضى ان يخفض هذا التعويض اذا اثبت المدين ان التقدير كان مبالغا فيه الى درجة كبيرة , او ان الألتزام الأصلى قد نفذ فى جزء منه .(3) ويقع باطلا كل اتفاق يخالف احكام الفقرتين السابقتين .
0225
اذا جاوز الضرر قيمة التعويض الاتفاقى فلا يجوز للدائن ان يطالب بأكثر من هذه القيمة الا اذا اثبت ان المدين قد ارتكب غشا او خطئا جسيما ,
0226
اذا كان محل الألتزام مبلغا من المال وكان معلوم المقدار وقت الطلب وتأخر المدين فى الوفاء به , كان ملزما بأن يدفع للدائن على سبيل التعويض عن التأخر فوائد قدرها اربعة فى المائه فى المسائل المدنية وخمسة فى المائة فى المسائل التجارية . وتسرى الفوائد من تاريخ المطالبة القضائية بها , ان لم بحدد الأتفاق او العرف التجارى تاريخا اخر لسريانها , وهذا كله ما لم ينص القانون على غيره .
0227
(1) يجوز للمتعاقدين ان يتفقا على سعر اخر للفوائد سواء أكان ذلك فى مقابل تأخير الوفاءام فى اية حالة اخرى تشترط فيها الفوائد , على الا يزيد هذا السعر على سبعة فى المائة فأذا اتفقا على فوائد تزيد على هذا السعر وجب تخفيضها الى سبعة فى المائه وتعين رد مادفع زائدا على هذا القدر . (2) وكل عموله او منفعة , ايا كان نوعها , اشترطها الدائن اذا زادت هى والفائدة المتفق عليها على الحد الأقصى المتقدم ذكره تعتبر فائدة مستترة , زتكون قابلة للتتخفيض , اذا ما اثبت ان هذه العمولة او المنفعة لاتقابلها خدمة حقيقية يكون الدائن قد اداها ولا منفعة مشروعة .
0228
لايشترط لأستحقاق فوائد التأخير قانونية كانت او اتفاقية ان يثبت الدائن ضررا لحقه من هذا التأخير .
0229
اذا تسبب الدائن بسوء نية , وهو يطالب بحقه , فى اطالة امد النزاع فللقاضى ان يخفض الفوائد قانونية كانت او اتفاقية او لايقضى بها اطلاقا عن المدة التى طال فيها النزاع بلا مبرر .
0230
عند توزيع ثمن الشيئ الذى بيع جبرا لا يكون الدائنون المقبولون فى التوزيع مستحقين بعد رسو المزاد لفوائد تأخيرية عن الأنصبة التى تقررت لهم فى هذا التوزيع الا اذا كان الراسى المزاد ملزما بدفع فوائد الثمن , او كانت خزانة المحكمة ملزمة بهذه الفوائد بسبب ايداع الثمن فيها , على الا يتجاوز ما يتقاضاه الدائنون من فوائد فى هذه الحاله ما هو مستحق منها قبل الراسى عليه المزاد او خزانة المحكمة . وهذه الفوائد تقسم بين الدائنين .
0231
يجوز للدائن ان يطالب بتعويض تكميلى يضاف الى الفوائد , اذا اثبت ان الضرر الذى يجاوز الفوائد قد تسبب فيه المدين بسوء نية .
0232
لا يجوز تقاضى فوائد على متجمد الفوائد التى يتقاضاها الدائن اكثر من رأس المال وذلك كله دون اخلال بالقواعد والعادات التجارية .
0233
الفوائد التجارية التى تسرى على الحساب الجارى يختلف سعرها القانونى بأختلاف الجهات , ويتبع فى طريقة حساب الفوائد المركبة فى الحساب الجارى ما يقضى به العرف التجارى .
ب الأول / الباب الثانى /الفصل الثا لث
ما يكفل حقوق الدائنين من وسائل تنفيذ ووسائل ضمان
0234
(1) اموال المدين جميعها ضامنة للوفاء بديونه .(2) وجميع الدائنين متساوون فى هذا الضمان الا من كان له منهم حق التقدم طبقا للقانون .
ب الأول / الباب الثانى /الفصل الثا لث
1_ وسائل التنفيذ
0235
(1) لكل دائن ولو لم يكن حقه مستحق الأداء ان يستعمل بأسم مدينه جميع حقوق هذا المدين , الا ما كان نها متصلا بشخصه خاصة او غير قابل للحجز . (2) ولا يكون استعمال الدائن لحقوق مدينه الا اذا اثبت ان المدين لم يستعمل هذه الحقوق وأن عدم استعماله لها من شأنه ان يسبب اعساره او ان يزيد فى هذا الأعسار , ولا يشترط اعذار المدين لأستعمال حقه ولكن يجب ادخاله خصما فى الدعوى .
ب الأول / الباب الثانى /الفصل الثا لث
1_ وسائل التنفيذ
0236
يعتبر الدائن فى استعمال حقوق مدينه نائبا عن هذا المدين , وكل فائدة تنتج من استعمال هذه الحقوق تدخل فى اموال المدين وتكون ضمانا لجميع دائنيه .
0237
لكل دائن اصبح حقه مستحق الأداء , وصدر من مدينه تصرف ضار به ان يطلب عدم نفاذ هذا التصرف فى حقه , اذا كان التصرف قد انقص من حقوق المدين او زاد فى التزاماته وترتب عليه اعسار المدين او الزيادة فى اعساره , وذلك متى توافرت الشروط المنصوص عليها فى المادة التالية .
0238
(1) اذا كان تصرف المدين بعوض , اشترط لعدم نفاذه فى حق الدائن ان يكون منطويا على غش من المدين , وان يكون من صدر له التصرف على علم بهذا الغش , ويكفى لأعيبار التصرف منطويا على الغش ان يكون قد صدر من المدين وهو عالم انه معسر , كما يعتبر من صدر له التصرف عالما بغش المدين اذا كان قد علم ان هذا المدين معسر . (2) اما اذا كان التصرف تبرعا , فأنه لاينفذ فى حق الدائن ولو كان من صدر له التبرع حسن النية ولو ثبت ان المدين لم يرتكب غشا . (3) واذا كان الخلف الذى انتقل اليه الشئ من المدين قد تصرف فيه بعوض الى خلف اخر , فلا يصح للدائن ان يتمسك بعدم نفاذ التصرف الا اذا كان الخلف الثانى يعلم غش المدين , وعلم الخلف الأول بهذا الغش , ان كان المدين قد تصرف بعوض , او كان هذا الخلف يعلم اعسار المدين وقت تصرفه للخلف الأول ان كان المدين قد تصرف له تبرعا .
0239
اذا ادعى الدائن اعسار المدين فليس عليه الا ان يثبت مقدار ما فى ذمته من ديون , وعلى المدين نفسه ان يثبت ان له مالا يساوى قيمة الديون او يزيد عليها .
0240
متى تقرر عدم نفاذ التصرف استفاد من ذلك جميع الدائنين الذين صدر لهم هذا التصرف اضرارا بهم .
0241
اذا كان من تلقى حقا من المدين المعسر لم يدفع ثمنه , فأنه يتخلص من الدعوى متى كان هذا الثمن هو ثمن المثل , وقام بأيداعه خزانة المحكمة .
0242
(1) اذا لم يقصد بالغش الا تفضيل دائن على اخر دون وجه حق , فلا يترتب عليه الا حرمان الدائن من هذه الميزة . (2) واذا وفى المدين المعسر احد دائنيه قبل انقضاء الأجل الذى عين اصلا للوفاء . فلا يسرى هذا الوفاء فى حق باقى الدائنين . وكذلك لايسرى فى حقهم الوفاء ولو حصل بعد انقضاء هذا الأجل , اذا كان قد تم نتيجة تواطئ بين المدين والدائن الذى استوفى حقه .
0243
تسقط بالتقادم دعوى عدم نفاذ التصرف بأنقضاء ثلاث سنوات من اليوم الذى يعلم فيه الدائن بسبب عدم نفاذ التصرف وتسقط فى جميع الأحوال بأنقضاء خمس عشرة سنه من الوقت الذى صدر فيه التصرف المطعون فيه .
0244
(1) اذا ابرم عقد صورى فلدائنى المتعاقدين وللخلف الخاص , متى كانوا حسنى النية ان يتمسكوا بالعقد الصورى , كما ان لهم ان يتمسكوا بالعقد المستتر ويثبتوا بجميع الوسائل صورية العقد الذى اضر بهم . (2) واذا تعارضت مصالح ذوى الشأن , فتمسك بعضهم بالعقد الظاهر وتمسك الأخرون بالعقد المستتر كانت الأفضلية للأولين .
0245
اذا ستر المتعاقدان عقدا حقيقيا بعقد ظاهر , فالعقد النافذ فيما بين المتعاقدين والخلف العام هو العقد الحقيقى .
ب الأول / الباب الثانى /الفصل الثا لث
2-احدى وسائل الضمان :الحق فى الحبس
0246
(1) لكل من التزم بأداء شئ ان يمتنع عن الوفاء به , ما دام الدائن لم يعرض الوفاء بألتزام مترتب عليه بسبب التزام المدين ومرتبط به او ما دام الدائن لم يقم بتقديم تأمين كاف للوفاء بألتزامه هذا . (2) ويكون ذلك بوجه خاص لحائز الشئ او محرزه , اذا هو انفق عليه مصروفات ضروريه او نافعة ,فأن له ان يمتنع عن رد هذا الشئ حتى يستوفى ماهو مستحق له , الا ان يكون الألتزام بالرد ناشئا عن عمل غير مشروع .
0247
(1) مجرد الحق فى حبس الشئ لا يثبت حق امتياز عليه . (2)وعلى الحابس ان يحافظ على الشيئ وفقا لأحكام رهن الحيازة وعليه ان يقدم حسابا عن غلته . (3) واذا كان الشئ المحبوس يخشى عليه الهلاك او التلف , فللحابس ان يحصل على اذن من القضاء فى بيعه وفقا للأحكام المنصوص عليها فى المادة 1119 وينتقل الحق فى الحبس من الشئ الى ثمنه .
0248
(1) ينقضى الحق فى الحبس بخروج الشيئ من يد حائزه او محرزه . (2) ومع ذلك يجوز لحابس الشئ اذا خرج الشئ من يده خفيه او بالرغم من معارضته , ان يطلب استرداده , اذا هو قام بهذا الطلب خلال ثلاثين يوما من الوقت الذى علم فيه بخروج الشئ من يده , وقبل انقضاء سنة من وقت خروجه .
ب الأول / الباب الثانى /الفصل الثا لث
3- الأعسار
0249
يجوز ان يشهر اعسار المدين اذا كانت امواله لاتكفى لوفاء ديونه المستحقة الأداء .
0250
يكون شهر الأعسار بحكم تصدره المحكمة الآبتدائية التى يتبعها موطن المدين , بناء على طلب المدين نفسه او طلب احد دائنيه , وتنظر الدعوى على وجه السرعة .
0251
على المحكمة فى كل حال قبل ان تشهر اعسار المدين , ان تراعى فى تقديرها جميع الظروف التى احاطت به . سواء اكانت هذه الظروف عامة ام خاصة . فتنظر الى موارده المستقبلة ومقدرته الشخصية ومسئوليته عن الأسباب التى ادت الى اعساره , ومصالح دائنيه المشروعة , وكان ظرف اخر من شأنه ان يؤثر فى حالته المادية .
0252
مدة المعارضة فى الأحكام الصادرة فى شأن الأعسار ثمانية ايام , ومدة استئنافها خمسة عشر يوما , تبدأ من تاريخ اعلان تلك الأحكام .
0253
(1) على كاتب المحكمة فى اليوم الذى تقيد فيه دعوى الأعسار ان يسجل صحيفتها فى سجل خاص يرتب بحسب اسماء المعسرين , وعليه ان يؤشر فى هامش التسجيل المذكور بالحكم الصادر فى الدعوى , وبكل حكم يصدر بتأييده او بألغائه وذلك كله يوم صدور الحكم . (2) وعلى الكاتب ايضا ان يرسل الى قلم كتاب محكمة مصر صورة من هذه التسجيلات والتأشيرات لأثباتها فى سجل عام , ينظم وفقا لقرار يصدر من من وزير العدل .
0254
يجب على المدين اذا تغير موطنه ان يخطر بذلك كاتب المحكمة التى يتبعها موطنه السابق , وعلى هذا الكاتب بمجرد علمه بتغير الموطن , سواء اخطره المدين ام علم ذلك من اى طريق اخر ان يرسل على نفقة المدين صورة من حكم شهر الأعسار ومن البيانات المؤشر بها فى هامش التسجيل الى المحكمة التى يتبعها الموطن الجديد لتوم بقيدها فى سجلاتها .
0255
(1) يترتب على الحكم بشهر الاعسار ان يحل كل مافى ذمة المدين من ديون مؤجلة . ويخصم من هذه الديون مقدار الفائدة الانفاقية او القانونية عن المدة التى سقطت بسوط الأجل. (2) ومع ذلك يجوز للقاضى ان يحكم ، بناء على طلب المدين وفى مواجهة ذوى الشأن من دائنية ، بابقاء الأجل او مدة بالنسبة الى الديون المؤجلة . كما يجوز له ان يمنح المدين اجلا بالنسبة الى الديون الحالة ، اذا رأى ان هذا الاجراء تبرره الظروف ، وانه خير وسيلة تكفل مصالح المدين والدائنين جميعا .
0256
لايحول شهر الاعسار دون اتخاذ الدائنين لاجراءات فردية ضد المدين . (2) على انه لايجوز ان يحتج على الدائنين الذين يكون لهم حقوق سابقة على تسجيل صحيفة دعوى الاسار بأى اختصاص يقع على عقارات المدين بعد هذا التسجيل .
0257
متى سجلت صحيفة دعوى الاعسار فلا يسرى فى حق الدائنين اى تصرف للمدين ، يكون من شأنه ان ينقص من حقوقه او يزيد فى التزاماته . كما لايسرى فى حقهم اى وفاء يقوم به المدين .
0259
اذا اوقع الدائنون الحجز على ايرادات المدين ، كان لرئيس المحكمة المختصة بشهر الاعسار ان يقرر للمدين ، بناء على عريضة يقدمها ، نفقة يتقاضاها من ايرادته المحجوزة ، ويجوز التظلم من الأمر الذى يصدر على هذه العريضة ، فى مدة ثلاثة ايام من تاريخ صدوره ، ان كان التظلم من المدين ومن تاريخ اعلان الأ مر للدائنين ان كان التظلم منهم .
0259
(1) يجوز للمدين ان يتصرف فى ماله ، ولو بغير رضاء الدائنين ، على ان يكون ذلك بثمن ، وان يقوم المشترى بايداع الثمن خزانة المحكمة حتى يوزع وفقا لاجراءات التوزيع . (2) فاذا كان الثمن الذى بيع به المال اقل من ثمن المثل ، كان التصرف غير سار فى حق الدائنين ، الا اذا اودع المشترى فوق الثمن الذى اشترى به ما نقص من ثمن المثل .
0260
يعاقب المدين بعقوبة التبديد فى الحالتين الاتيتين : (أ) اذا رفعت عليه دعوى بدين فتعمد الاعسار ، بقصد الاضرار بدائنيه ، وانتهت ، الدعوى بصدور حكم عليه بالدين وشهر اعساره . (ب) ان كان بعد الحكم بشهر اعساره اخفى بعض امواله ليحول دون التنفيذ عليها ، او اصطنع ديونا صورية او مبالغا فيها ، وذلك بقصد الاضرار بدائنيه .
0261
(1) تنتهى حالة الاعسار بحكم تصدره المحكمة الابتدائية التى يتبعها موطن المدين ، بناء على طلب ذى شأن فى الحالتين الاتيتين: _أ) متى ثبت ان ديون المدين اصبحت لا تزيد على امواله . (ب) متى قام المدين بوفاء ديونه التى حلت دون ان يكون لشهر الاعسار اثر فى حلولها ، وفى هذه الحالة تعود اجال الديون التى حلت بشهر الاعسار الى ما كانت عليه من قبل وفقا للمادة 263 . (2) ويؤشر كاتب المحكمة من تلقاء نفسه بالحكم الصادر بانتهاء حالة الاعسار يوم صدوره على هامش التسجيل المنصوص عليه فى المادة 253 ، وعليه ان يرسل صورة منه الى قلم كتاب محكمة مصر للتأشيربه كذلك .
0262
تنتهى حالة الاعسار بقوة القانون متى انقضت خمس سنوات على تاريخ التأشير بالحكم الصادر بشهر الاعسار .
0263
يجوز للمدين بعد انتهاء حالة الاعسار ان يطلب اعادة الديون التى كانت قد حلت بسبب شهر الاعسار ولم يتم دفعها الى اجلها ، السابق ، بشرط ان يكون قد وفى ديونه التى حلت دون ان يكون لشهر الاعسار اثر فى حلولها .
0264
انتهاء حالة الاعسار بحكم او بقوة القانون لايمنع الدائنين من الطعن فى تصرفات المدين ، ولا من التمسك باستعمال حقوقه وفقا للمواد من 235 الى 243 .
الكتاب الأول / الباب الثالث/الفصل الأول
الأوصاف المعدلة بأثر الألتزام /الشرط والأجل1ـالشرط
0265
يكون الالتزام معلقا على شرط اذا كان وجوده او زواله مترتبا على امر مستقبل غير محقق الوقوع .
0266
(1) لايكون الالتزام قائما اذا علق على شرط غير ممكن او على شرط مخالف للاداب او النظام العام هذا اذا كان الشرط واقفا اما اذا كان فاسخا فهو نفسة الذى يعتبر غير قائم (2) ومع ذلك لايقوم الالتزام الذى علق على شرط فاسخ مخالف للاداب او النظام العام اذا كان هذا الشرط هو السبب الدافع للالتزام
0267
لايكون الالتزام قائما اذا علق على شرط واقف يجعل وجود الالتزام متوقفا على محض ارادة الملتزم .
0268
اذا كان الالتزام معلقا على شرط واقف فلا يكون نافذا الا اذا تحقق الشرط اما قبل تحقق الشرط فلا يكون الالتزام قابلا للتنفيذ القهرى ولاللتنفيذ الاختيارى على انه يجوز للدائن ان يتخذ من الاجراءت ما يحافظ به على حقه .
0269
(1) يترتب على تحقق الشرط الفاسخ زوال الالتزام ويكون الدائن ملزما برد ما اخذه فأذا استحال الرد لسبب هو مسئؤل عنه وجب عليه التعويض . (2) على ان اعمال الادارة التى تصدر من الدائن تبقى نافذه رغم تحقق الشرط .
الكتاب الأول / الباب الثالث/الفصل الأول
الأوصاف المعدلة بأثر الألتزام /الشرط والأجل1ـالشرط
0270
(1) اذا تحقق الشرط استند اثرة الى الوقت الذى نشأ فى الالتزام الا اذا تبين من ارادة المتعاقدين او من طبيعة العقد ان وجود الالتزام او زوالة انما يكون فى الوقت الذى تحقق فيه الشرط (2) ومع ذلك لايكون للشرط اثر رجعى اذا اصبح تنفيذ الالتزام قبل تحقق الشرط غير ممكن لسبب اجنبى لايد للمدين فيه .
الكتاب الأول / الباب الثالث/الفصل الأول
2/الأجل
0271
(1) يكون الالتزام لاجل اذا كان نفاذه او انقضاؤه مترتبا على امر مستقبل محقق الوقوع (2) ويعتبر الأمر محقق الوقوع متى كان وقوعة محتما ولو لم يعرف الوقت الذى يقع فيه .
0272
اذا تبين من الالتزام ان المدين لايقوم بوفائة الا عند المقدرة او الميسرة عين القاضى ميعادا مناسبا لحلول الاجل مراعيا فى ذلك موارد المدين الحالية والمستقبلة ومقتضيا منه عناية الرجل الحريص على الوفاء بألتزامة .
0273
يسقط حق المدين فى الأجل :ـ (1) اذا اشهر افلاسة او اعسارة وفقا لنصوص القانون (2) اذا اضعف بفعلة الى حد كبير ما اعطى الدائن من تأمين خاص ولو كان هذا التأمين قد اعطى بعقد لاحق او بمقتضى القانون هذا مالم يؤثر الدائن ان يطالب بتكملة التأمين اما اذا كان اضعاف التأمين يرجع الى سبب لادخل لارادة المدين فيه فأن الأجل يسقط مالم يقدم المدين للدائن ضمانا كافيا (3) اذا لم يقدم للدائن ماوعد فى العقد بتقديمة من التأمينات .
0274
(1)اذا كان الالتزام مقترنا بأجل واقف فأنة لايكون نافذا الا فى الوقت الذى ينقضى فيه الأجل على انه يجوز للدائن حتى قبل انقضاء الأجل ان يتخذ من الأجراءات ما يحافظ به على حقوقة وله بوجه خاص ان يطالب بتأمين اذا خشى افلاس المدين او اعساره واستند فى ذلك الى سبب معقول . (2) ويترتب على انقضاء الأجل الفاسخ زوال الالتزام دون ان يكون لهذا الزوال اثر رجعى .
كتاب الأول / الباب الثالث/الفصل الثانى
تعدد محل الالتزام 1ـ الالتزام التخييرى
0275
ويكون الالتزام تخييريا اذا شمل محلة اشياء متعددة تبرأ ذمة المدين برائة تامة اذا ادى واحدا منها ويكون الخيار للمدين مالم ينص القانون او يتفق المتعاقدان على غير ذلك .
0276
(1) اذا كان الخيار للمدين وامتنع عن الاختيار او تعدد المدينون ولم يتفقوا فيما بينهم جاز بالدائن ان يطلب من القاضى تعين اجل يختار فى المدين او يتفق فيه المدينون فاذا لم يتم ذلك تولى القاضى بنفسة تعين محل الالتزام (2) اما اذا كان الخيار للدائن وامتنع عن الاختيار او تعدد الدائنون ولم يتفقوا فيما بينهم عين القاضى اجلا ان طلب المدين ذلك فاذا انقضى الأجل انتقل الخيار الى المدين .
0277
اذا كان الخيار للمدين ثم استحال تنفيذ كل من الأشياء المتعددة التى اشتمل عليها محل الالتزام وكان المدين مسئولأ عن هذه الأستحالة ولو فيما يتعلق بواحد من هذه الاشياء كان ملزما بأن يدفع قيمة اخر شئ استحالة تنفيذة .
كتاب الأول / الباب الثالث/الفصل الثانى
2ـالالتزام البدنى
0278
(1) يكون الالتزام بدنيا اذا لم يشمل محله الاشيئا واحدا ولكن تبرأ ذمة المدين اذا ادى بدلا منه شيأ اخر (2) والشئ الذى يشمله محل الالتزام لا البديل الذى تبرأ ذمة المدين بأدائة هو وحدة محل الالتزام وهو الذى يعين طبيعته .
كتاب الأول / الباب الثالث/الفصل الثالث
تعدد طرفى الالتزام 1ـالتضامن
0279
التضامن بين الدائنين او المدانين لايفترض وانما يكون بناء على اتفاق او نص فى القانون .
0280
(1) اذا كان التضامن بين الدائنين جاز للمدين ان يوفى الدين لاى منهم الا اذا امتنع احدهما فى ذلك (2) ومع ذلك لايحول التضامن دون انقسام الدين بين ورثة احد الدائنين المتضامنين الا اذا كان الدين غير قابل للانقسام .
0281
(1) يجوز للدائنين المتضامنين مجتمعين او منفردين مطالبة المدين بالوفاه ويراعى فى ذلك مايلحق رابطا كل دائن من وصف يعدل من اثر الدين (2) ولا يجوز للمدين اذا طالبوا احد الدائنين المتضامنين بالوفاه ان يحتج على هذا الدائن بأوجة الدفع الخاصة بغيره من الدائنين ولكن يجوز له ان يحتج على الدائن المطالب بأوجه الدفع الخاصة بهذا الدائن وبأوجة الدفع المشتركة بين الدائنين جميعا.
0282
(1) اذا برئة ذمة المدين قبل احد الدائنين المتضامنين بسبب غير الوفاه فلا تبرأ ذمتة قبل باقى الدائنين الا بقدر حصة الدائن الذى برئت ذمة المدين قبله (2) ولا يجوز لاحد الدائنين المتضامنين ان يأتى عملا من شأنه الاضرار بالدائنين الأخرين .
0283
(1) كل ما يستوفيه احد الدائنين المتضامنين من الدين يصير من حق الدائنين جميعا ويتحاصون فيه (2) وتكون القسمة بينهم بالتساوى الا اذا وجد اتفاق او نص يقضى بغير ذلك .
0284
اذا كان التضامن بين المداينين فأن وفاه احدهم بالدين مبرأ لذمة الباقين .
0285
(1) يجوز للدائن مطالبه المدينين المتضامنين بالدين مجتعين او منفردين ويراعى فى ذلك ما يلحق رابطه كل مدين من وصف يعدل من اثر الدين (2) ولايجوز للمدين الذى يطالبه الدائن بالوفاء ان يحتج بأوجه الدفع الخاصة بغيرة من المدينين ولكن يجوز له ان يحتج بأوجه الدفع الخاصه به وبالأوجه المشتركة بين المدينين جميعا .
0286
يترتب على تجديد الدين بين الدائن واحد الدائنين المتضامنين ان تبرأ ذمه باقى المدينين الا اذا احتفظ الدائن بحقه قبلهم .
0287
لا يجوز المدين المتضامن ان يتمسك بالمقاسه التى تقع بين الدائن ومدين متضامن الا بقدر حصة هذا المدين .
0288
اذا اتحدت الذمه بين الدائن واحد مدينيه المتضامنين فأن الدين لا ينقضى بالنسبه الى باقى المدينين الا بقدر حصة المدين الذى اتحدت ذمة مع الدائن .
0289
(1) اذا أبرأ الدائن احد احد المدينين المتضامنين فلا تبرأ ذمة الباقين الا اذا صرح الدائن بذلك (2) فأذا لم يصدر منه هذا التصريح لم يكن له ان يطالب باقى المدينين المتضامنين الا بما يبقى من الدين بعد خصم حصة المدين الذى ابراه الا ان يكون قد احتفظ بحقه فى الرجوع عليهم بكل الدين . وفى هذه الحالة يكون لهم حق الرجوع على المدين الذى صدر الأبراء لصالحه بحصته فى الدين .
0290
اذا ابرأ الدائن احد المدينين المتضامنين من التضامن بقى حقه فى الرجوع على الباقين بكل الدين ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك .
0291
(1) فى جميع الأحوال التى يبرئ فيها الدائن احد المدينين المتضامنين سواء أكان الأبراء من الدين ام من التضامن يكون لباقى المدينين ان يرجعوا عند الأقتضاء على هذا المدين بنصيبه فى حصه المعسر منهم وفقا للمادة 298 . (2) على انه اذا اخلى الدائن المدين الذى ابرأه من كل مسئولية عن الدين فأن الدائن هو الذى يتحمل بنصيب هذا المدين فى حصة المعسر .
0292
(1) اذا انقضى الدين بالتقادم بالنسبة الى احد المدينين المتضامنين فلا يستفيد من ذلك باقى المدينين الا بقدر حصة هذا المدين . (2) واذا انقطعت مدة التقادم بالنسبة الى احد المدينين المتضامنين فلا يجوز للدائن ان يتمسك بذلك قبل باقى المدينين .
0293
(1) لايكون المدين المتضامن مسئولا فى تنفيذ الألتزام الا عن فعله . (2) واذا اعذر الدائن احد المدينين المتضامنين او قاضاه فلا يكون لذلك اثر بالنسبة الى باقى المدينين اما اذا اعذر احد المدينين المتضامنين الدائن فأن باقى المدينين يستفيدون من هذا الأعذار .
0294
اذا تصالح الدائن مع احد المدينين المتضامنين وتضمن الصلح الأبراء من الدين او براءة الذمة منه بأية وسيلة اخرى استفاد منه الباقون اما اذا كان من شأن هذا الصلح ان يرتب فى ذمتهم التزاما او يزيد فيما هو ملتزمون به فأنه لا ينفذ فى حقهم الا اذا قبلوه .
0295
(1) اذا اقر احد المدينين المتضامنين بالدين فلا يسرى هذا الأقرار فى حق الباقين . (2) واذا نكل احد المدينين المتضامنين عن اليمين او وجه الى الدائن يمينا حلفها فلا يضار بذلك باقى المدينين .(3) واذا اقتصر الدائن على توجيه اليمين الى احد المدينين المتضامنين فحلف فأن المدينين الأخرين يستفيدون من ذلك .
0296
(1) اذاصدر حكم على احد المدينين المتضامنين , فلا يحتج بهذا الحكم على الباقين . (2) اما اذا صدر الحكم لصالح احدهم فيستفيد منه الباقون الااذا كان الحكم مبنيا على سبب خاص بالمدين الذى صدر الحكم لصالحه .
0297
(1) اذا وفى احد المدينين المتضامنين كل الدين فلا يجوز له ان يرجع على اى من الباقين الا بقدر حصته فى الدين ولو كان بما له من حق الحلول قد رجع بدعوى الدائن . (2) وينقسم الدين اذا وفاه احد المدينين حصصا متساوية بين الجميع ما لم يوجد اتفاق او نص يقضى بغير ذلك .
0298
اذا اعسر احد المدينين المتضامنين تحمل تبعة هذا الأعسار المدين الذى وفى الدين وسائر المدينين الموسرين كل بقدر حصته .
0299
اذا كان احد المدينين المتضامنين هو وحده صاحب المصلحة فى الدين فهو الذى يتحمل به كله نحو الباقين .
كتاب الأول / الباب الثالث/الفصل الثالث
2- عدم القابلية للأنقسام
0301
(1) اذا تعدد المدينون فى التزام غير قابل للأنقسام كان كل منهم ملزما بوفاء الدين كاملا . (2) وللمدين الذى وفى بالدين حق الرجوع على الباقين كل بقدر حصته الا اذا تبين من الظروف غير ذلك .
0302
(1) اذا تعدد الدائنون فى التزام غير قابل للأنقسام او تعدد ورثة الدائن فى هذا الألتزام جاز لكل دائن او وارث ان يطالب بأداء الألتزام كاملا فأذا أعترض احد الدائنين او الورثة على ذلك كان ألمدين ملزما بأداء الألتزام للدائنين مجتمعين او ايداع الشيئ محل الألتزام . (2) ويرجع الدائن الذى استوفى الألتزام كل بقدر حصته .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

0101
(1) الأتفاق الذى يعد بموجبه كلا المتعاقدين او احدهما بأبرام عقد معين فى المستقبل لاينعقد , الا اذا عينت جميع المسائل الجوهريه للعقد المراد ابرامه, والمدة التى يجب ابرامه فيها .(2) واذا اشترط القانون لتمام العقد استيفاء شكل معين فهذا الشكل تجب مراعاته ايضا فى الأتفاق الذى يتضمن الوعد بأبرام هذا العقد .
0102
اذا وعد شخص بأبرام عقد ثم نكل وقاضاه المتعاقد الأخر طالبا تنفيذ الوعد , وكانت الشروط اللازمة لتمام العقد وبخاصة ما يتعلق منها يالشكل متوافرة قام الحكم متى حاز قوة الشيئ المقضى به مقام العقد .
0103
(1) دفع العربون وقت ابرام العقد يفيد ان لكل من المتعاقدين الحق فى العدول عنه الا اذا قضى الأتفاق بغير ذلك . (2) فأذا عدل من دفع العربون فقده . واذا عدل من قبضه , رد ضعفه . هذا ولو لم يترتب على العدول اى ضرر .
0104
(1) اذا تم العقد بطريق النيابة كان شخص النائب لا شخص الأصيل هو محل الأعتبار عند النظر فى عيوب الأرادة او فى اثر العلم ببعض الظروف الخاصة , او افترض العلم بها حتما (2)ومع ذلك اذا كان النائب وكيلا ويتصرف وفقا لتعليمات معينة صدرت له من موكله , فليس للمزكل ان يتمسك بجهل النائب لظروف كان يعلمها هو او كان من المفروض حتما ان يعلمها .
0105
اذا ابرم النائب فى حدود نيابته عقدا بأسم الأصيل فأن ما ينشأ عن هذا العقد من حقوق والتزامات يضاف الى الأصيل .
0106
اذا لم يعلن العاقد وقت ابرام العقد انه يتعاقد بصفته نائبا , فأن اثر العقد لايضاف الى الأصيل دائنا او مدينا , الا اذا كان من المفروض حتما ان من تعاقد معه النائب يعلم بوجود النيابه ,او كان يستوى عنده ان يتعامل مع الأصيل او النائب .
0107
اذا كان النائب ومن تعاقد معه يجهلان معا وقت العقد انقضاء النيابة , فأن اثر العقد الذى يبرمه حقا كان او التزاما , يضاف الى الأصيل او خلفائه .
0108
لا يجوز لشخص ان يتعاقد مع نفسه بأسم من ينوب عنه , سواء أكان التعاقد لحسابه هو او لحساب شخص اخر , دون ترخيص من الأصيل . على انه يجوز للأصيل فى هذه الحالة ان يجيز التعاقد كل هذا مع مراعاة ما يخالفه ,مما يقضى به القانون او قواعد التجارة .
0109
كل شخص اهل للتعاقد ما لم تسلب اهليته او يحد منها بحكم القانون .
0110
ليس للصغير غير المميز حق فى ماله وتكون جميع تصرفاته باطله .
0111
(1)اذا كان الصبى مميزا كانت تصرفاته المالية صحيحة متى كانت نافعة نفعا محضا , وباطلة متى كانت ضارة ضررا محضا . (2)اما التصرفات الماليه الدائرة بين النفع والضرر , فتكون قابلة للأبطال لمصلحة القاصر , ويزول حق التمسك بلأبطال اذا اجاز القاصر التصرف بعد بلوغه سن الرشد , او اذا اصدرت الأجازة من وليه او من المحكمة بحسب الأحوال وفقا للقانون .
0112
اذا بلغ الصبى المميز الثامنة عشرة من عمره واذن له فى تسلم امواله لأدارتها , او تسلمها بحكم القانون , وكانت اعمال الأدارة الصادرة منه صحيحة فى الحدود التى رسمها القانون .
0113
المجنون والمعتوه وذو الغفلة والسفيه تحجر عليهم المحكمة , وترفع الحجر عنهم , وفقا للقواعد وللأجراءات المقررة فى القانون .
0114
(1) يقع باطلا تصرف المجنون والمعتوه اذا صدر التصرف بعد تسجيل قرار الحجر . (2)اما اذا صدر التصرف قبل تسجيل قرار الحجر فلا يكون باطلا الا اذا كانت حالة الجنون او العته شائعة وقت التعاقد , او كان الطرف الأخر على بينة منها .
0115
(1) اذا صدر تصرف من ذى الغفلة او من السفيه بعد تسجيل قرار الحجر سرى على هذا التصرف ما يسرى على تصرفات الصبى المميز من احكام . (2) اما التصرف الصادر قبل تسجيل قرار الحجر فلا يكون باطلا او قابل للأبطال الا اذا كان نتيجة استغلال او تواطئ .
0116
(1) يكون تصرف المحجور عليه لسفه او غفلة بالوقف او بالوصيه صحيحا متى اذنته المحكمة فى ذلك . (2) وتكون اعمال الأدارة الصادرة من المحجور عليه لسفه المأذون له بتسلم امواله صحيحة فى الحدود التى رسمها القانون .
0117
(1) اذا كان الشخص اصم ابكم او اعمى أو اصم أو اعمى أبكم , وتعذر عليه بسبب ذلك التعبير عن ارادته , جاز للمحكمة ان تعين له مساعدا قضائيا يعاونه فى التصرفات التى تقتضى مصلحته فيها ذلك . (2) ويكون قابلا للأبطال كل تصرف من التصرفات التى تقررت المساعدة القضائية فيها . متى صدر من الشخص الذى تقررت مساعدته قضائيا بغير معاونة المساعد , اذا صدر التصرف بعد تسجيل قرار المساعدة .
0118
التصرفات الصادرة من الأولياء والأوصياء والقوام , تكون صحيحة فى الحدود التى رسمها القانون .
0119
يجوز لناقص الأهلية ان يطلب ابطال العقد , وهذا مع عدم الأخلال بألزامه بالتعويض , اذا لجأ الى طرق احتيالية ليخفى نقص اهليته .
0120
اذا وقع المتعاقد فى غلط جوهرى جاز له ان يطلب ابطال العقد , ان كان المتعاقد الأخر قد وقع مثله فى هذا الغلط , او كان على علم به او كان من الهل ان يتبينه .
0121
(1) ويكون الغلط جوهريا اذا باغ حدا من الجسامة بحيث يمتنع معه المتعاقد عن ابرام العقد لو لم يقع فى هذا الغلط . (2) ويعتبر الغلط جوهريا على الأخص :- ( أ) اذا وقع فى صفة للشيئ تكون جوهرية فى اعتبار المتعاقدين , او يجب اعتبارها كذلك لما يلابس العقد من ظروف ولما ينبغى فى التعامل من حسن النيه . (ب) اذا وقع فى ذات المتعاقد او فى صفة من صفاته , وكانت تلك الذات او هذه الصفة السبب الرئيسى فى التعاقد .
0122
يكون العقدقابلا للأبطال لغلط فى القانون , اذا توافرت فيه شروط الغلط فى الواقع طبقا للمادتين السابقتين . هذا ما لم يقض القانون بغيره .
0123
لا يؤثر فى صحة العقد مجرد الغلط فى الحساب , ولا غلطات القلم , ولكن يجب تصحيح الغلط .
0124
(1) ليس لمن وقع فى غلط ان يتمسك به على وجه يتعارض مع ما يقضى به حسن النية ,. (2)ويبقى بالأخص ملزما بالعقد الذى قصد ابرامه , اذا أظهر الطرف الأخر استعداده لتنفيذ هذا العقد .
0125
(1) يجوز ابطال العقد للتدليس اذا كانت الحيل التى لجأ اليها احد المتعاقدين , او نائب عنه , ومن الجسامة بحيث لولاها لما ابرم الطرف الثانى العقد . (2) ويعتبر تدليسا السكوت عمدا عن واقعة او ملابسة , اذا اثبت المدلس عليه ما كان ليبرم العقدل لو علم بتلك الواقعة او هذه الملابسة .
0126
اذا صدر التدليس من غير المتعاقدين , فليس للمتعاقد المدلس عليه ان يطلب ابطال العقد , ما لم يثبت ان المتعاقد الأخر كان من المفروض حتما ان يعلم بهذا التدليس .
0127
(1) يجوز ابطال العقدللأكراه اذا تعاقد شخص تحت سلطان رهبة بعثها المتعاقد الأخر فى نفسه دون حق , وكانت قائمة على اساس . (2) وتكون الرهبة قائمة على اساس اذا كانت ظروف الحال تصور للطرف الذى يدعيها ان خطرا جسيما محدقا يهدده هو او غيره فى النفس او الجسم او الشرف او المال . (3) ويراعى فى تقدير الأكراه جنس من وقع عليه الأكراه وسنه وحالته الأجتماعية والصحية وكل ظرف اخر من شأنه ان يؤثر فى جسامة الأكراه .
0128
اذا صدر الأكراه من غير المتعاقدين , فليس للمتعاقد المكره ان يطلب ابطال العقد, ما لم يثبت ان المتعاقد الأخر كان يعلم او كان من المفروض حتما ان يعلم بهذا الأكراه .
0129
(1) اذا كانت التزامات احد المتعاقدين لا تتعادل البته مع ما حصل عليه هذا المتعاقد من فائدة بموجب العقد او مع التزامات المتعاقد الأخر , وتبين ان المتعاقد المغبون لم يبرم العقد ألا لأن المتعاقد ألأخر قد استغل فيه طيشا بينا او هوى جامحا , جاز للقاضى بناء على طلب المتعاقد المغبون ان يبطل العقد او ان ينقص التزامات هذا المتعاقد . (2) ويجب ان ترفع الدعوى بذلك خلال سنه من تاريخ العقد والا كانت غير مقبولة .(3) ويجوز فى عقود المعاوضة ان يتوقى الطرف الأخر دعوى الأبطال اذا ما عرض ما يراه القاضى كافيا لرفع الغبن .
0130
يراعى فى تطبيق المادة السابقة عدم الأخلال بالأحكام الخاصة بالغبن فى بعض العقود او بسعر الفائدة .
0131
(1) يجوز ان يكون محل الالتزام شيئا مستقبلا . (2) غير ان التعامل فى تركة انسان على قيد الحياة باطل ، ولو كان برضاه ، الا فى الأحوال التى نص عليها فى القانون .
0132
اذا كان محل الالتزام مستحيلا فى ذاته كان العقد باطلا .
0133
(1) اذا لم يكن محل الالتزام معينا بذاته ، وجب ان يكون معينا بنوعه ومقداره والا كان العقد باطلا . (2) ويكفى ان يكون المحل معينا بنوعه فقط اذا تضمن العقد ما يستطاع به تعيين مقداره ، واذا لم يتفق المتعاقدان على درجة الشىء ، من حيث جودته ولم يمكن استخلاص ذلك من العرف او من اى ظرف اخر ، التزم المدين بأن يسلم شيئا من صنف متوسط .
0134
اذا كان محل الالتزام نقودا ، التزم المدين بقدر عددها المذكور فى العقد دون ان يكون لارتفاع قيمة هذه النقود او لانخفاضها وقت الوفاء اى اثر
0135
اذا كان محل الالتزام مخالفا للنظام العام او الاداب كان العقد باطلا . السبب:
0136
اذا لم يكن للالتزام سبب ، او كان سببه مخالفا للنظام العام او الاداب ، كان العقد باطلا .
0137
(1) كل التزام لم يذكر له سبب فى العقد يفترض ان له سببا مشروعا ، ما لم يقم الدليل على غير ذلك . (2) ويعتبر السبب المذكور فى العقد هو السبب الحقيقى حتى يقوم الدليل على ما يخالف ذلك ، فاذا قام الدليل على صورية السبب فعلى من يدعى ان للالتزام سببا اخر مشروعا ان يثبت ما يدعيه . البطلان :
0138
اذا جعل القانون لأحد المتعاقدين حقا فى ابطال العقد فليس للمتعاقد الآخر ان يتمسك بهذا الحق.
0139
(1) يزول حق ابطال العقد بالاجازة الصريحة او الضمنية . (2) وتستند الاجازة الى التاريخ الذى تم فيه العقد ، دون اخلال بحقوق الغير .
0140
(1) يسقط الحق فى ابطال العقد اذا لم يتمسك به صاحبة خلال ثلاث سنوات . (2) ويبدأ سريان هذه المدة , فى حال نقص الأهلية من اليوم الذى يزول فيه هذا السبب وفى حال الغلط او التدليس , من اليوم الذى ينكشف فيه , وفى حالة الآ‎ كراه , من يوم انقطاعه , وفى كل حال لايجوز التمسك بحق الأبطال لغلط او تدليس او اكراه اذا انقضت خمس عشرة سنه من وقت تمام العقد .
0141
(1) اذا كان العقد باطلا جاز لكل ذى مصلحة ان يتمسك بالبطلان , وللمحكمة ان تقضى به من تلقاء نفسها ولا يزول البطلان بالأجازة . (2) وتسقط دعوى البطلان بمضى خمس عشرة سنة من وقت العقد .
القسم الأول /الباب الأول/الفصل الأول
م/العقد/اركان العقد /البطلان
0142
(1) وفى حالتى ابطال العقد وبطلانه يعاد المتعاقدان الى الحالة التى كانا عليها قبل العقد فأذا كان هذا مستحيلا جاز الحكم بتعويض معادل . (2) ومع ذلك لايلزم ناقص الأهلية , اذا ابطل العقد لنقص اهليته ان يرد ماعاد عليه من منفعة بسبب تنفيذ العقد .
0143
اذاكان العقد فى شق منه باطلا او قابلا للأبطال فهذا الشق وحده هو الذى يبطل ,الا اذا تبين ان العقد ما كان ليتم بغير هذا الشق الذى وقع باطلا او قابلا للأبطال فيبطل العقد كله .
0144
اذا كان العقد باطلا او قابلا للأبطال وتوافرت فيه اركان عقد اخر , فأن العقد يكون صحيحا بأعتباره العقد الذى توافرت اركانه , اذا تبين ان نية المتعاقدين كانت تنصرف الى ابرام هذا العقد .
القسم الأول /الباب الأول/الفصل الأول
م/العقد/اركان العقد /اثار العقد
0145
ينصرف اثر العقد الى المتعاقدين والخلف العام - دون الأخلال بالقواعد المتعلقة بالميراث , ما لم يتبن من العقد او من طبيعة التعامل او من نص القانون ان هذا الأثر لا ينصرف الى الخلف العام .
0146
اذا أنشأ العقد التزامات وحقوقا شخصية تتصل بشيئ بعد ذلك الى الخلف الخاص , فأن هذه الألتزامات والحقوق فى الوقت الذى ينتقل فيه هذا الشيئ , اذا كانت من مستلزماته وكان الخلف الخاص يعلم بها وقت انتقال الشيئ اليه .
0147
(1) العقد شريعة المتعاقدين , فلا يجوز نقضه ولا تعديله الا بأتفاق الطرفين , او للأسباب التى يقررها القانون . (2)ومع ذلك اذا طرأت حوادث استثنائية عامه لم يكن فى الوسع توقعها وترتب على حدوثها ان تنفيذ الألتزام التعاقدى , ان لم يصبح مستحيلا صار مرهقا للمدين بحيث يهدده بخسارة فادحة .جاز للقاضى تبعا للظروف وبعد الموازنة بين مصلحة الطرفين ان يرد الألتزام المرهق الى الحد المعقول . ويقع باطلا كل اتفاق على خلاف ذلك .
0148
(1) يجب تنفيذ العقد طبقا لما اشتمل عليه وبطريقة تتفق مع ما يوجبه حسن النيه . (2)ولا يقتصر العقد على الزام العاقد بما ورد فيه , ولكن يتناول ايضا ماهو من مستلزماته , وفقا للقانون والعرف والعدالة بحسب طبيعة الألتزام .
0149
اذا تم العقد بطريق الأذعان وكان قد تضمن شروطا تعسفيه جاز للقاضى ان يعدل هذه الشروط او ان يعفى الطرف المذعن منها وذلك وفقا لما تقضى به العدالة . ويقع باطلا كل اتفاق على خلاف ذلك .
0150
(1) اذا كانت عبارة العقد واضحة فلا يجوز الأنحراف عنها من طريق تفسيرها للتعرف على ارادة المتعاقدين . (2) اما اذا كان هناك محل لتفسير العقد , فيجب البحث عن النية المشتركة للمتعاقدين دون الوقوف عند المعنى الحرفى للألفاظ , مع الأستهداء فى ذلك لطبعة التعامل , وبما ينبغى ان يتوافر من امانة وثقة بين المتعاقدين , وفقا للعرف الجارى فى المعاملات .
0151
(1) يفسر الشك فى مصلحة المدين . (2) ومع ذلك لايجوز ان يكون تفسير العبارات الغامضة فى عقود الأذعان ضارا بمصلحة الطرف المذعن .
0152
لا يرتب العقد الزاما فى ذمة الغير , ولكن يجوز ان يكسبه حقا .
0153
(1) اذا تعهد شخص ان يجعل الغير يلتزم فلا يلزم الغير بتعهده , فأذا رفض الغير ان يلتزم وجب على المتعهد ان يعوض من تعاقد معه , ويجوز له مع ذلك ان يتخلص من التعويض بأن يقوم هو بنفسه بتنفيذ الآلتزام الذى تعهد به . (2) اما اذا قبل الغير هذا التعهد , فأن قبوله لاينتج اثر الا من وقت صدوره , ما لم يتبن انه قصد صراحة او ضمنا ان يستند اثر هذا القبول الى الوقت الذى صدر فيه التعهد .
0154
(1) يجوز للشخص ان يتعاقد بأسمه على التزامات يشترطها لمصلحة الغير , اذا كان له فى تنفيذ هذه الألتزامات مصلحة شخصيه مادية كانت او ادبيه . (2) ويترتب على هذا الأشتراط ان يكسب الغير حقا بماشرا قبل المتعهد بتنفيذ الأشتراط يستطيع ان يطالبه بوفائه , ما لم يتفق على خلاف ذلك . ويكون لهذا المتعهد ان يتمسك قبل المنتفع بالدفوع التى تنشأ عن العقد . (3) ويجوز كذلك للمشترط ان يطالب بتنفيذ ما اشترط لمصلحة المنتفع , الا اذا تبين من العقد ان المنتفع وحده هو الذى يجوز له ذلك .
0155
(1) يجوز للمشترط دون دائنيه او ورثته ان ينقض المشارطة قبل ان يعلن المنتفع الى المتعهد او الى المشترط رغبته فى الأستفادة منها , ما لم يكن مخافا لما يقتضيه العقد . (2) ولا يترتب على المشارطه ان تبرأ ذمة المتعهد قبل المشترط , الا اذا اتفق صراحة او ضمنا على خلاف ذلك . وللمشترط احلال منتفع اخر محل المنتفع الأول , كما له ان يستأثر لنفسه بالأنتفاع من المشارطة .
0156
يجوز فى الأشتراط لمصلحة الغير ان يكون المنتفع شخصا مستقبلا او جهة مستقبلة , كما يشترط ان يكون شخصا او جهة لم يعينا وقت العقد , متى كان تعيينهما مستطاعا وقت ان ينتج العقد اثره طبقا للمشارطة .
0157
(1) فى العقود الملزمة للجانبين اذا لم يوفى احد المتعاقدين بالتزامه للمتعاقد الأخر بعد اعذاره للمدين ان يطالب بتنفيذ العقد او بفسخه . مع التعويض فى الحالتين ان كان له مقتض . (2) ويجوز للقاضى ان يمنح المدين اجلا اذا اقتضت الظروف ذلك , كما يجوز له ان يرفض الفسخ اذا كان ما لم يوف به المدين قليل الاهميه بالنسبة الى الآلتزام جملته .
0158
يجوز الاتفاق على ان يعتبر العقد مفسوخا من تلقاء نفسه دون الحاجة الى حكم قضائى عند عدم الوفاء بالألتزامات الناشئة عنه , وهذا الأتفاق لايعفى من الأعذار ,الا اذا اتفق صراحة على الأعفاء منه .
0159
فى العقود الملزمة للجانبين اذا انقضى التزام بسبب استحالة تنفيذه انقضت معه الألتزامات المقابلة له وينفسخ العقد من تلقاء نفسه .
0160
اذا فسخ العقد اعيد المتعاقدان الى الحالة التى كانا عليها قبل العقد , فأذا استحال ذلك جاز الحكم بالتعويض .
0161
فى العقود الملزمة للجانبين اذا كانت اللتزامات المقابلة مستحقة الوفاء , جاز لكل من المتعاقدين ان يمتنع عن تنفيذ التزامه اذا لم يقم المتعاقد الأخر بتنفيذ ما ألتزم به .
القسم الأول /الباب الأول/الفصل الثانى
مصادر الألتزام/الأرادة المنفردة
0162
(1) من وجه للجمهور وعدا بجائزة يعطيها عن عمل معين التزم بأعطاء الجائزة لمن قام بهذا العمل .ولو قام به دون نظر الى الوعد بالجائزة او دون علم بها . (2) واذا لم يعين الواعد اجلا للقبديام بالعمل جاز له الرجوع فى وعده بأعلان للجمهور , على ألا يؤثر ذلك فى حق من اتم العمل قبل الرجوع فى الوعد . وتسقط دعوى المطالبة بالجائزة اذا لم ترفع خلال ستة اشهر من تاريخ اعلانه العدول للجمهور .
القسم الأول /الباب الأول/الفصل الثالث
مصادر الألتزام/العمل غير المشروع /1-المسئولية عن الأعمال الشخصيه
0163
كل خطأ سبب ضرر للغير يلزم من ارتكبه بالتعويض .
0164
(1) يكون الشخص مسئولا عن اعماله غير المشروعة متى صدرت منه وهو مميز . (2) ومع ذلك اذا وقع الضرر من شخص غير مميز ولم يكن هناك من هو مسئول عنه , او تعذر الحصول على تعويض من المسئول , جاز للقاضى ان يلزم من وقع منه الضرر بتعويض عادل مراعيا فى ذلك مركز الخصوم .
0165
اذا اثبت الشخص ان الضرر قد نشأ عن سبب اجنبى لا يد له فيه كحادث مفاجئ , او قوة قاهرة او خطأ من المضرور او خطأ من الغير كان غير ملزم بتعويض هذا الضرر ,ما لميوجد نص او اتفاق على غير ذلك .
0166
من احدث ضررا وهو فى حالة دفاع شرعى عن نفسه او ماله او عن الغير او ماله , كان غير مسئول على الا يجاوز فى دفاعه القدر الضرورى , والا اصبح ملزما بتعويض تراعى فيه مقتضيات العدالة .
0167
لا يكون الموظف العام مسئولا عن عمله الذى اضر بالغير اذا قام به تنفيذا لأمر صدر اليه من رئيس , متى كانت اطاعته هذا الأمر واجبة عليه , او كان يعتقد انها واجبه , واثبت انه كان يعتقد مشروعية العمل الذى وقع منه , وكان اعتقاده مبنيا على اسباب معقوله وانه راعى فى عمله جانب الحيطه .
0168
من سبب ضررا للغير ليتفادى ضررا اكبر محدقا به او بغيره لا يكون ملزما الا بالتعويض الذى يراه القاضى مناسبا .
0169
اذا تعدد المسئولين عن عمل ضار كانوا متضامنين فى التزامهم بتعويض الضرر , وتكون المسئولية بينهم بالتساوى الا اذا عين القاضى نصيب كل منهم فى التعويض .
0170
يقدر القاضى مدى التعويض عن الضرر الذى لحق المضرور طبقا لأحكام المادتين 221 , 222 مراعيا فى ذلك الظروف الملابسة فأن لم يتيسر له وقت الحكم ان يعين مدى التعويض تعيين نهائيا , فله ان يحتفظ للمضرور بالحق فى ان يطالب خلال مدة معينه بأعادة النظر فى التقدير .
0171
(1) يعين القاضى طريقة التعويض تبعا للظروف ويصح ان يكون التعويض مقسطا كما يصح ان يكون ايرادا دوربا , ويجوز فى هاتين الحالتين الزام المدين بأن يقدم تأمينا . (2) ويقدر التعويض بالنقد على انه يجوز للقاضى , وتبعا للظروف وبناء على طلب المضرور ان يأمر بأعادة الحالة الى ما كانت عليه , او ان يحكم بأداء امر معين متصل بالعمل غير المشروع , وذلك على سبيل التعويض .
0172
(1) تسقط بالتقادم دعوى التعويض الناشئة عن العمل غير المشروع بأنقضاء ثلاث سنوات من اليوم الذى علم فيه المضرور بحدوث الضرر , وبالشخص المسئول عنه . وتسقط هذه الدعوى فى كل حال بأنقضاء خمس عشرة سنة من يوم وقوع العمل غير المشروع . (2) على انه اذا كانت هذه الدعوى ناشئة عن جريمة , وكانت الدعوى الجنائية لم تسقط بعد انقضاء المواعيد المذكورة فى الفقرة السابقة , فأن دعوى التعويض لا تسقط الا بسقوط الدعوى الجنائيه .
القسم الأول /الباب الأول/الفصل الثالث
الألتزام/العمل غير المشروع /2-المسئولية عن عمل الغير
0173
(1) كل من يجب عليه قانونا او تفاقا رقابة شخص فى حاجة الى الرقابة , بسبب قصرة او بسبب حالته العقليه او الجسمية يكون ملزما بتعويض الضرر الذى يحدثه ذلك الشخص للغير بعمله غير المشروع . ويترتب هذا الألتزام ولو كان من وقع منه العمل الضار غير مميز . (2) ويعتبر القاصر فى حاجة الى الرقابه اذا لم يبلغ خمسة عشرة سنه او بلغها فى كنف القائم على تربيته . وتنتقل الرقابة على القاصر الى معلمه فى المدرسة او المشرف فى الحرفة , مادام القاصر تحت اشراف المعلم او المشرف . وتنتقل الرقابه على الزوجة القاصر الى زوجها او الى من يتولى الرقابة على الزوج . (3) ويستطيع المكلف بالرقابة ان يخلص من المسئوليه اذا ثبت انه قام بواجب الرقابة ,او اثبت ان الضرر كان لابد واقعا ولو قام بهذا الواجب بما ينبغى من العناية .
0174
(1) يكون المتبوع مسئولا عن الضرر الذى يحدثه تابعه بعمله غير المشروع ,متى كان واقعا منه فى حال تأدية وظيفته او بسببها . (2) وتقوم رابطة التبعية ولو لم يكن المتبوع حرا فى اختيار تابعه متى كانت له عليه سلطة فى رقابته وفى توجيهه.
0175
للمسئول عن عمل الغير حق الرجوع عليه فى الحدود التى يكون فيها هذا الغير مسئولا عن تعويض الضرر .
القسم الأول /الباب الأول/الفصل الثالث
الألتزام/العمل غير المشروع /3-المسئولية الناشئة عن الأشياء
0176
حار س الحيوان , ولو لم يكن مالكا له , مسئول عما يحدثه الحيوان من ضرر , ولو ضل الحيوان او تسرب , ما لم يثبت الحارس ان وقوع الحادث كان بسبب اجنبى لا يد له فيه .
0177
حارس البناء ، ولو لم يكن مالكا له ، مسئول عما يحدثه انهدام البناء من ضرر ، ولو كان انهداما جزئيا ، مالم يثبت ان الحادث لا يرجع سببه الى اهمال فى الصيانة او قدم فى البناء او عيب فيه . (2) ويجوز لمن كان مهددا بضرر يصيبه من البناء ان يطالب المالك باتخاذ مايلزم من التدابير الضرورية لدرء الخطر ، فان لم يقم المالك بذلك جازالحصول على اذن من المحكمة فة اتخاذ هذه التدابير على حسابه .
0178
كل من تولى حراسة اشياء تتطلب حراستها عناية خاصة او حراسة الات ميكانيكية يكون مسئول عما تحدثه هذه الاشياء من ضررر ، مالم يثبت ان وقوع الضرر كان بسبب اجنبى لايد له فيه ، هذا مع عدم الاخلال بما يرد فى ذلك من احكام خاصة .
القسم الأول /الباب الأول/الفصل الرابع
الأثراء بلا سبب
0179
كل شخص ، ولو غير مميز ، يثرى دون سبب مشروع على حساب شخص اخر يلتزم فى حدود ما اثرى به بتعويض هذا الشخص عما لحقه من خسارة ، ويبقى هذا الالتزام قائما ولو زال الاثراء فيما بعد .
0180
تسقط دعوى التعويض عن الاثراء بلا سبب بانقضاء ثلاث سنوات من اليوم الذى يعلم فيه من لحقته الخسارة بحقه فى التعويض ، وتسقط الدعوى ، كذلك فى جميع الاحوال بانقضاء خمس عشرة سنة من اليوم الذى ينشأ فيه هذا الحق .
القسم الأول /الباب الأول/الفصل الرابع
الأثراء بلا سبب / 1- دفع غير المستحق
0181
(1) كل من تسلم على سبيل الوفاء ماليس مستحقا له وجب عليه رده . (2) على انه لامحل للرد اذا كان من قام بالوفاء يعلم انه غير ملزم بما دفعه ، الا ان يكون ناقص الاهلية ، او يكون قد اكره على هذا الوفاء .
0182
يصح استرداد غير المستحق اذا كان الوفاء قد تم تنفيذا لالتزام لم يتحقق سببه او لالتزام زال سببه بعد ان تحقق .
0183
(1) يصح كذلك استرداد غير المستحق , اذا كان الوفاء قد تم تنفيذا لألتزام لم يحل اجله وكان الموفى جاهلا قيام الأجل . (2) على انه يجوز للدائن ان يقتصر على رد ما استفاده بسبب الوفاء المعجل فى حدود ما لحق المدين من ضرر , فأذا كان الألتزام الذى لم يحل اجله نقودا , التزم الدائن ان يرد للمدين فائدتها بسعرها القانونى او الأتفاقى عن المدة الباقية لحلول الأجل
0184
لامحل لأسترداد غير المستحق اذا حصل الوفاء من غير المدين وترتب عليه ان الدائن وهو حسن النيه قد تجرد من سند الدين او مما حصل عليه من التأمينات او ترك دعواه قبل المدين الحقيقى تسقط بالتقادم ويلتزم المدين الحقيقى فى هذة الحالة باعويض الغير الذى قام بالوفاء .
0185
(1) اذا كان من تسلم غير المستحق حسن النية فلا يلتزم ان يرد الا ما تسلم . (2) اما اذا كان شيئ النية فأنه يلتزم ان يرد ايضا الفوائد والأرباح التى جناها او التى قصر فى جنيها من الشيئ الذى تسلمه بغير حق وذلك من يوم الوفاء او من اليوم الذى اصبح فيه سيئ النية . (3) وعلى اى حال يلتزم من تسلم غير المستحق برد الفوائد والثمرات من يوم رفع الدعوى .
0186
اذا لم تتوافر اهلية التعاقد فيمن تسلم غير المستحق فلا يكون ملتزما الا بالقدر الذى اثرى به .
0187
تسقط دعوى استرداد مادفع بغير حق بانقضاء ثلاث سنوات من اليوم يعلم فيه من دفع غير المستحق بحقه فى الاسترداد . وتسقط الدعوى كذلك فى جميع الاحوال بانقضاء خمس عشرة سنة من اليوم الذى ينشأ فيه هذا الحق .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

كود القانون المدنى
باب تمهيدى 
"الفصل الأول"
احكام عامة
لقانون وتطبيقه
1-القانون والحق
0001
(1) تسرى النصوص التشريعية على جميع المسائل التى تتناول هذه النصوص فى لفظها او فى فحواها . (2) فاذا لم يوجد نص تشريعى يمكن تطبيقه ، حكم القاضى بمقتضى العرف ، فاذا لم يوجد ، فبمقتضى مبادىالشريعة الاسلامية ، فاذا لم توجد ، فبمقتضى مبادى القانون الطبيعى وقواعد العدالة
0002
لايجوز الغاء نص تشريعى الا بتشريع لاحق ينص صراحة على هذا الالغاء ، او يشتمل على نص يتعارض مع نص الموضوع الذى سبق ان قرر قواعده ذلك التشريع .
0003
تحسب المواعيد بالتقويم الميلادى ، مالم ينص القانون على غير ذلك .
0004
من استعمل حقه استعمالا مشروعا لا يكون مسئولا عما ينشأ عن ذلك من ضرر .
0005
يكون استعمال الحق غير مشروع فى الأحوال الآتية : (أ) اذا لم يقصد سوى الاضرار بالغير. (ب) اذا كانت المصالح التى يرمى الى تحقيقها قليلة الأهمية ، بحيث لا تتناسب البتة مع ما يصيب الغير من ضرر بسببها . (ج) اذا كانت المصالح التى يرمى الى تحقيقها غير مشروعة.
0006
(1) النصوص المتعلقة بالأهلية تسرى على جميع الأشخاص الذين تنطبق عليهم الشروط المقررة فى هذه النصوص . (2) واذا عاد شخص توافرت فيه الأهلية ، بحسب نصوص قديمة ، ناقص الأهلية بحسب نصوص جديدة ، فأن ذلك يؤثر فى تصرفاته السابقة .
0007
تسرى النصوص الجديدة المتعلقة بالتقادم من وقت العمل بها على كل تقادم لم يكتمل . (2) على ان النصوص القديمة هى التى تسرى على المسائل الخاصة ببدء التقادم ووقفه وانقطاعه ، وذلك عن المدة السابق على العمل بالنصوص الجديدة .
0008
اذا قرر النص الجديد مدة للتقادم اقصر مما قرره النص القديم سرت الجديدة من وقت العمل بالنص الجديد ، ولو كانت المدة القديمة قد بدأت قبل ذلك . (2) اما اذا كان الباقى من المدة التى نص عليها القانون القديم اقصر من المدة التى قررها النص الجديد ، فان التقادم يتم بانقضاء هذا الباقى .
0009
تسرى فى شأن الأدلة الى تعد مقدما النصوص المعمول بها فى الوقت الذى اعد فيه الدليل ، او فى الوقت الذى كان ينبغى فيه اعداده .
0010
القانون المصرى هو المرجع فى تكييف العلاقات عندما يطلب تحديد نوع هذه العلاقات فى قضية تتنازع فيها القوانين ، لمعرفة القانون 
0011
(1) الحالة المدنية للأشخاص واهليتهم يسرى عليها قانون الدولة التى ينتمون اليها بجنسيتهم . ومع ذلك ففى التصرفات المالية التى تعقد فى مصر وتترتب اثارها فيها ، اذا كان احد الطرفين اجنبيا ناقض الأهلية وكان نقص الأهلية يرجع الى سبب فيه خفاء لا يسهل على الطرف الآخر تبينه ، فان هذا السبب لا يؤثر فى اهليته . (2) اما النظام القانونى للأشخاص الاعتبارية الأجنبية ، من شركات وجمعيات ومؤسسات وغيرها ، فيسرى عليه قانون الدولة التى اتخذت فيها هذه الأشخاص مركز ادراتها الرئيسى الفعلى . ومع ذلك فاذا باشرت نشاطها الرئيسى ، فى مصر ، فان القانون المصرى هو الذى يسرى .
0012
يرجع فى الشروط الموضوعة لصحة الزواج الى قانون كل من الزوجين .
0013
(1)يسرى قانون الدولة التى ينتمى اليها الزوج وقت انعقاد الزواج على الأثار التى يرتبها عقد الزواج بما فى ذلك من اثر بالنسبة الى المال (2) اما الطلاق فيسرى عليه قانون الدولة التى ينتمى اليها وقت الطلاق ويسرى على التطليق والأنفصال قانون الدولة التى ينتمى اليها الزوج وقت رفع الدعوى .
0014
فى الأحوال المنصوص عليها فى المادتين السابقتين اذا كان احد الزوجين مصريا وقت انعقاد الزواج يسرى القانون المصرى وحده فيما عدا شرط الأهلية للزواج .
0015
يسرى على الألتزام بالنفقة فيما بين الأقارب قانون المدين بها .
0016
يسرى على المسائل الموضوعية الخاصة بالولاية والوصاية والقوامة وغيرها من النظم الموضوعية لحماية المحجورين والغائبين قانون الشخص التى تجب حمايته .
0017
(1) يسرى على الميراث والوصية وسائر التصرفات المضافة الى ما بعد الموت قانون المورث او الموصى او من صدر منه التصرف وقت موته .(2)ومع ذلك لا يلزم ناقص الأهلية اذا أبطل العقد لنقص اهليته او قانون البلد الذى تمت فيه الوصيه وكذلك الحكم فى شكل سائر التصرفات المضافة الى ما بعد الموت .
0018
يسرى على الحيازة والملكية والحقوق العينية الأخرى قانون الموقع فيما يختص بالعقار ويسرى بالنسبة الى المنقول وقت تحقق السبب الذى ترتب عليه كسب الحيازة او الملكية او الحقوق العينية الأخرى او فقدها .
0019
(1) يسرى على الألتزامات التعاقديه قانون الدولة التى يوجد فيها الموطن المشترك للمتعاقدين اذا اتحدا موطنا فأن اختلفا موطنا سرى قانون الدولة التى تم فيها العقد هذا ما لم يتفق المتعاقدان او يتبين من الظروف ان قانونا اخر هو الذى يراد تطبيقه .(2) على ان قانون موقع العقار هو الذى يسرى على العقود التى ابرمت فى شأن هذا العقار .
0020
العقود ما بين الأحياء تخضع فى شكلها لقانون البلد الذى تمت فيه ويجوز ايضا ان تخضع للقانون الذى يسرى على احكامها الموضوعية كما يجوز ان تخضع لقانون موطن المتعاقدين او قانونهما الوطنى المشترك .
0021
(1) يسرى على الألتزامات غير التعاقديه قانون البلد الذى وقع فيه الفعل المنشئ للألتزام . (2) على انه فيما يتعلق بالتزامات الناشئة عن الفعل الضار . لاتسرى احكام الفقرة السابقة على الوقائع التى تحدث فى الخارج وتكون مشروعة فى مصر وان كانت تعد غير مشروعة فى البلد الذى وقعت فيه .
0022
يسرى على قواعد الأختصاص وجميع المسائل الخاصة بالأجراءات قانون البلد الذى تقام فيه الدعوى او تباشر فيه الأجراءات .
0023
لا تسرى احكام المواد السابقة الا حيث لا يوجد نص على خلاف ذلك فى قانون خاص او فى معاهدة دولية نافذة فى مصر .
0024
تتبع فيما لم يرد فى شأنه نص فى المواد السابقة من احوال تنازع القوانين مبادئ القانون الدولى الخاص .
0025
(1) يعين القاضى القانون الذى يجب تطبيقه فى حالة الأشخاص الذين لا تعرف لهم جنسية او الذين تثبت لهم جنسيات متعددة فى وقت واحد. (2) على ان الأشخاص الذين تثبت لهم فى وقت واحد بالنسبة الى مصر الجنسية المصرية وبالنسبة الى دولة اجنبية او عدة دول اجنبيه جنسية تلك الدول فالقانون المصرى هو الذى يجب تطبيقه .
0026
متى ظهر من الأحكام الواردة فى المواد المتقدمة ان القانون الواجب التطبيق هو قانون دولة معينة تتعدد فيه الشرائع فان القانون الداخلى لتلك الدولة هو الذى يقرر اية شريعة من هذة يجب تطبيقها .

0027
اذا تقرر ان قانونا اجنبيا هو الواجب التطبيق فلا يطبق منه الا احكامه الداخلية دون التى تتعلق بالقانون الدولى الخاص .
0028
لا يجوز تطبيق قانون اجنبى عينته النصوص السابقة اذا كانت هذه الأحكام مخالفة للنظام العام او الأداب فى مصر .
باب تمهيدى //الفصل الثانى
الأشخـــــاص (1) الشخص الطبيعى
0029
(1) يبدأ شخصية الأنسان بتمام ولادته حيا وتنهى بمــــــــــوتــــــه (2) ومع ذلك فحقوق الحمل المستكن يعينها القانون .
باب تمهيدى //الفصل الثانى
الأشخـــــاص (1) الشخص الطبيعى
0030
(1) تثبت الولادة والوفاه بالسجلات الرسمية المعدة لذلك (2) فأذا لم يوجد هذا الدليل او تبين عدم صحة ما أدرج بالسجلات جاز الأثبات بأية طريقة اخرى .


باب تمهيدى //الفصل الثانى
الأشخـــــاص 

(1) الشخص الطبيعى
0031
دفاتر المواليد والوفيات والتبليغات المتعلقة بها ينظمها قانون خاص .
0032
يسرى فى شأن المفقود والغائب الأحكام المقررة فى قوانين خاصة فأن لم توجد فأحكام الشريعة الأسلامية .
0033
الجنسية المصرية ينظمها قانون خاص .
0034
(1) تتكون اسرة الشخص من ذوى قرباه .(2) ويعتبر من ذوى القربى كل من يجمعهم اصل مشترك .
0035
(1) القرابة المباشرة هى الصلة ما بين الأصول والفروع . (2) وقرابة الحواشى هى الرابطة ما بين اشخاص يجمعهم اصل مشترك دون ان يكون احدهم فرعا للأخر .
0036
يراعى فى حساب درجة القرابة المباشرة اعتبار ان كل فرع درجة عند الصعود للأصل بخروج هذا الأصل وعند حساب درجة الحواشى تعد الدرجات صعودا من الفرع للأصل المشترك ثم نزولا منه للفرع الأخر وكل فرع فيما عدا الأصل المشترك يعتبر درجة .
0037
اقارب احد الزوجين يعتبرون فى نفس القرابه والدرجة بالنسبة الى الزوج الأخر .
0038
يكون لكل شخص اسم ولقب . ولقب الشخص يلحق اولاده .
0039
ينظم بتشريع خاص كيفية اكتساب الألقاب وتغييرها .
0040
(1) الموطن هو المكان الذى يقيم فيه الشخص عادة .(2 ) ويجوز ان يكون للشخص فى وقت واحد اكثر من موطن . كما يجوز الا يكون له موطنا ما .
0041
يعتبر المكان الذى يباشر فيه الشخص تجارة او حرفتة موطنا بالنسبة الى ادارة الأعمال المتعلقة بهذه التجارة او الحرفة .
0042
(1)موطن القاصر والمحجور عليه والمفقود والغائب هو موطن من ينوب عن هؤلاء قانونا .(2) ومع ذلك يكون للقاصر الذى لم يبلغ ثمانى عشر سنة ومن فى حكمه موطن خاص , وبالنسبة الى الأعمال والتصرفات التى يعتبره القانون اهلا لمباشرتها .
0043
(1) يجوز اتخاذ موطن مختار لتنفيذ عمل قانونى معين .(2) ولا يجوز اثبات وجود الموطن المختار الا بالكتابه .(3) والموطن المختار لتنفيذ عمل قانونى يكون هو الموطن بالنسبة الى كل ما يتعلق بهذا العمل , بما فى ذلك اجراءات التنفيذ الجبرى , الا اذا اشترط صراحة قصر هذا الموطن على اعمال دون اخرى .
0044
(1) كل شخص بلغ سن الرشد متمتعا بقواه العقلية , ولم يحجر عليه يكون كامل الأهليه لمباشرة حقوقه المدنيه .(2) وسن الرشد هى احدى وعشرون سنة ميلادية كاملة .
0045
(1) لا يكون اهلا لمباشرة حقوقه المدنيه من كان فاقد التمييز لصغر فى السن او عته او جنون .(2) وكل من لم يبلغ السابعة يعتبر فاقدا للتمييز .
0046
كل من لم يبلغ سن التمييز ولم يبلغ سن الرشد وكل من بلغ سن الرشد وكان سفيها او ذا غفلة يكون ناقص الأهلية وفقا لما يقرره القانون .
0047
يخضع فاقدو الأهلية وناقصوها بحسب الأحوال لأحكام الولاية او الوصاية او القوامة بالشروط ووفقا للقواعد المقررة فى القانون .
0048
ليس لأحد النزول عن اهليته ولا التعديل فى احكامها .
0049
ليس لأحد النزول عن حريته ألشخصية .
0050
لكل من وقع عليه اعتداء غير مشروع فى حق من الحقوق الملازمة لشخصيته ان يطلب وقف هذا الأعتداء مع التعويض عما يكون قد لحقه من ضرر .
0051
لكل من نازعه الغير فى استعمال اسمه بلا مبرر , ومن انتحل اسمه دون حق , ان يطلب وقف هذا الأعتداء مع التعويض عما يكون قد لحقه من ضرر .
باب تمهيدى //الفصل الثانى
(2) الشخص الأعتبــارى
0052
الأشخاص الأعتبارية هى :-(1) الدولة وكذلك المديريات والمدن والقرى بالشروط التى يحددها القانون والأدارات والمصالح وغيرها من المنشئات العامة التى يمنحها القانون شخصية اعتبارية . (2) الهيئات والطوائف الدينية التى تعترف لها الدولة بشخصية اعتبارية.(3) الأوقاف . (4) الشركات المدنية والتجارية .(5) الجمعيات والمؤسسات المنشأة وفقا للأحكام التى ستأتى فيما بعد . (6) كل مجموعة من الأشخاص او الأموال تثبت لها الشخصية الأعتباريه بمقتضى نص فى القانون .
0053
(1) الشخص الأعتبارى يتمتع بجميع الحقوق الا ما كان منها ملازما لصفة الأنسان الطبيعية وذلك فى الحدود التى قررها القانون . (2) فيكون له :- (أ) ذمة مالية مستقلة . (ب) اهلية فى الحدود التى يعينها سند انشائه ,او التى يقررها القانون . (ج) حق التقاضى . (د) موطن مستقل ويعتبر موطنه المكان الذى يوجد فيه مركز ادارته , والشركات التى يكون مركزها الرئيسى فى الخارج ولها نشاط فى مصر يعتبر مكز ادارتها , وبالنسبة الى القانون الداخلى . المكان الذى توجد فيه الأدارة المحليه . (3) ويكون له نائب يعبر عن ارادته .
االتمهيدى / الفصل الثالث
تقسيم الأشياء والأموال
0081
(1) كل شيئ غير خارج عن التعامل بطبيعته يصح ان يكون محلا للحقوق المالية . (2) والأشياء التى تخرج عن التعامل بطبيعتها هى التى لايستطيع احد ان يستأثر بحيازتها , واما الخارجة بحكم القانون فهى التى لايجيز القانون ان تكون محلا للحقوق الماليه .
0082
(1) كل شيئ مستقر بحيزة ثابت فيه لايمكن نقله منه دون تلف فهو عقار وكل ما عدا ذلك من شيئ فهو منقول . (2) ومع ذلك يعتبر عقارا بالتخصيص المنقول الذى يضعه صاحبه فى عقار يملكه رصدا على خدمة هذا العقار او استغلاله .
0083
(1) يعتبر مالا عقاريا كل حق عينى يقع على عقار بما فى ذلك حق الملكيه وكذلك كل دعوى تتعلق بحق عينى على عقار . (2) ويعتبر مالا منقولا ماعدا ذلك من الحقوق المالية .
0084
(1) الأشياء القابلة للأستهلاك هى التى ينحصر استعمالها بحسب ما اعدت له فى استهلاكها او انفاقها . (2) فيعتبر قابلا للأستهلاك كل ما أعد فى المتاجر للبيع .
0085
الأشياء المثليه هى التى يقوم بعضها مقام بعض عند الوفاء , والتى تقدر عادة فى التعامل بين الناس بالعدد او المقاس او الكيل او الوزن .
0086
الحقوق التى ترد على شيئ غير مادى تنظمها قوانين خاصة .
0087
(1) تعتبر اموالا عامة , العقارات والمنقولات التى للدولة او للأشخاص الآعتبارية العامة والتى تكون مخصصة لمنفعة عامة بالفعل او بمقتضى قانون او مرسوم او قرار من الوزير المختص . (2) وهذه الأموال لا يجوز التصرف فيها او الحجز عليها او تملكها بالتقادم .
0088
تفقد الأموال العامة صفتها العامة بأنتهاء تخصيصها للمنفعة العامة وينتهى التخصيص بمقتضى قانون او مرسوم او قرار من الوزير المختص او بالفعل او بأنتهاء الغرض الذى من اجله خصصت تلك الأموال للمنفعة العامة .
القسم الأول /الباب الأول/الفصل الأول
مصادر الألتزام/العقد/ 1-اركان العقد
0089
يتم العقد بمجرد ان يتبادل طرفان التعبير عن ارادتين متطابقتين مع مراعاة ما يقرره القانون فوق ذلك من اوضاع معينة لأنعقاد العقد .
0090
(1) التعبير عن الارادة يكون باللفظ وبالكتابة وبالأشارة المتداولة عرفا كما يكون بأتخاذ موقف لا تدع ظروف الحال شكا فى دلالته على حقيقة المقصود . (2) ويجوز ان يكون التعبير عن الأرادة ضمنيا اذا لم ينص القانون او يتفق الطرفان على ان يكون صريحا .
0091
ينتج التعبير عن الأرادة اثره فى الوقت الذى يتصل فيه بعلم من وجه اليه ويعتبر وصول التعبير قرينة على العلم به ما لم يقم الدليل على عكس ذلك .
0092
اذا مات من صدر منه التعبير عن الأرادة او فقد اهليته قبل ان ينتج التعبير اثره فأن ذلك لايمنع من ترتب هذا الأثر عند اتصال التعبير بعلم من وجه اليه هذا ما لم يتبين العكس من التعبير او من طبيعة التعامل .
0093
(1) اذا عين ميعاد للقبول التزم الموجب بالبقاء على ايجابه الى ان ينقضى هذا الميعاد . (2) وقد يستخلص الميعاد من ظروف الحال او من طبيعة المعاملة .
0094
(1)اذا صدر الأيجاب فى مجلس العقد دون ان يعين ميعاد للقبول فأن الموجب يتحلل من ايجابه اذا لم يصدر القبول فورا , وكذلك الحال اذا صدر الأيجاب عن شخص الى اخر بطريق التليفون او بأى طريق مماثل . (2) ومع ذلك يتم العقد , ولو لم يصدر القبول فورا , اذا لم يوجد ما يدل على لن الموجب قد عدل عن ايجابه فى الفترة ما بين الأيجاب والقبول , وكان القبول قد صدر قبل ان ينفض مجلس العقد .
0095
اذا اتفق الطرفان على جميع المسائل الجوهريه فى العقد واحتفظا بمسائل تفصيليه يتفقان عليها فيما بعد ولم يشترطا ان العقد لايتم عند عدم الأتفاق عليها , اعتبر العقد قد تم , واذا قام خلاف على المسائل التى لم يتم الأتفاق عليها فأن المحكمة تقضى فيها طبقا لطبيعة المعامله ولأحكام القانون والعرف والعدالة .
0096
اذا اقترن القبول بما يزيد فى الأيجاب او يقيد منه او يعدل فيه اعتبر رفضا يتضمن ايجابا جديدا .
0097
(1) يعتبر التعاقد ما بين الغائبين قد تم فى المكان وفى الزمان اللذين يعلم فيهما الموجب بالقبول ما لم يوجد نص قانونى يقضى بغير ذلك .(2) ويفترض ان الموجب قد علم بالقبول فى المكان وفى الزمان اللذين وصل اليه فيهما هذا القبول .
0098
(1) اذا كانت طبيعة المعاملة او العرف التجارى او غير ذلك من الظروف تدل على ان الموجب لم يكن ينتظر تصريحا بالقبول فأن العقد يعتبر قد تم اذا لم يرفض الأيجاب فى وقت مناسب . (2) ويعتبر السكوت عن الرد قبولا اذا كان هناك تعامل سابق بين المتعاقدين واتصل الأيجاب بهذا التعامل او اذا تمخض الأيجاب لمنفعة من وجه اليه .
0099
لا يتم العقد فى المزايدات الا برسو المزاد . ويسقط العطاء بعطاء يزيد عليه ولو كان باطلا .
0100
القبول فى عقود الأذعان يقتصر على مجرد التسليم بشروط يضعها الموجب ولا يقبل مناقشة فيها .

----------

